# Actualités amusantes ou pas (v1)...



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

Les médias nous bassines avec des infos à sensations qui sont leur fond de commerce et à coté de cela plein d'infos autres trouvent à peine d'échos. Il y'a celles figurant dans les rubriques "Chats écrasés*" des journaux locaux, mais aussi celles que l'on entend d'une oreille discrète et que l'on note car on se dit que cela appelerait à commentaires...

Alors voici celle-ci :


			
				TF1.fr LCI a dit:
			
		

> Accident entre 2 voitures de police : un mort
> 23 novembre 2005
> 
> Un policier de 31 ans a été tué et un autre a été hospitalisé dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi au Havre à la suite d'un accident entre deux véhicules de police qui se rendaient sur les lieux d'un cambriolage, a-t-on appris auprès du parquet. L'accident s'est produit vers 01H45 dans le centre du Havre. Les deux véhicules se sont percutés à un carrefour dans des circonstances qui restent à déterminer. L'enquête a été confiée aux policiers de la sécurité publique du Havre.


Mon commentaire :

Je suis intervenu une fois sur un accident de voiture, sorti le conducteur de la voiture, il était méchamment scalpé, donné les premiers soins, puis les gendarmes sont arrivés et là alors que j'avais la tête du bonhomme sur les genoux tout en lui maintenant une compresse de gaze sur le front, le gendarme lui a tendu un alcoûtest en lui demandant de souffler... J'ai dit attendez, vous voyez dans quel état il est, et le flic me répondit : "C'est la procédure en cas d'accident routier"

D'après vous ils ont fait souffler dans le ballon le policier survivant 

On commente jusqu'au prochain qui aurait à mettre une info lue ou entendue passée quazi inaperçue...

*[MGZ] BackCat, pas bannir, pas bannir...


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> le gendarme lui a tendu un alcoûtest en lui demandant de souffler... J'ai dit attendez, vous voyez dans quel état il est, et le flic me répondit : "C'est la procédure en cas d'accident routier"




Souffler dans le ballon dans ce cas présent n'est pas systématique. On peut aussi pratiquer une prise de sang à l'hôpital si la victime y est transportée.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Souffler dans le ballon dans ce cas présent n'est pas systématique. On peut aussi pratiquer une prise de sang à l'hôpital si la victime y est transportée.


Pour ce flic c'était la procédure du manuel... j'ai pas insisté de peur qu'il me fasse souffler aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2005)

Vallait mieux pas.


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

> La direction a annoncé aujourd'hui 52,5 suppressions de postes...



Le pb posé est le ,5


----------



## N°6 (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le pb posé est le ,5



C'est vrai que Serge July avait beaucoup diminué depuis quelques années...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

c'est quoi, un fil politique....


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi, un fil politique....



petit coquin va...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> petit coquin va...




je sais, je sais....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le pb posé est le ,5



Comment fait-on pour perdre à moitié son boulot ?


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Un flic renverse une fillette, il était en état d'ébriété.
Affaire classée...

C'était il y a quelques années, avant Sarko. (non, c'est pas politique...)


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

Celle-là devrait vous plaire... 






A vos commentaires...​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

*J'en fait autant*
6 mois que je ne bois rien d'autre que de la bière


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Je pense surtout qu'il boude ton boudha ! 
Impressionnant quand même !


----------



## krystof (30 Novembre 2005)

Il est peut-être mort. Faudrait vérifier...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

J'sais pas s'ils ont prévus de le sortir de sa méditation pour la Noël...

Une table avec du bouddha blanc ça en jette...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

Il va même pas aux cabinets ...???


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Il va même pas aux cabinets ...???


Doit faire sous lui... 

Dans la suite de l'article ils disent qu'il ne laissent personne s'approcher à moins de 60 mètres, ca doit être rapport à l'odeur...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Doit faire sous lui...
> 
> Dans la suite de l'article ils disent qu'il ne laissent personne s'approcher à moins de 60 mètres, ca doit être rapport à l'odeur...


 
aahh voilà ! J'espère qu'il se retient pas depuis six mois :rateau: ! En tout cas y'en a bien qui doivent l'approcher pour le raser ... ou alors la meditation rend imberbe !?:mouais: 

('ci DJ   )


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Même Marylin Monroe faisait pipi !


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> aahh voilà ! J'espère qu'il se retient pas depuis six mois :rateau: ! En tout cas y'en a bien qui doivent l'approcher pour le raser ... ou alors la meditation rend imberbe !?:mouais:




à 15ans j'avais pas grand chose à raser... a part les cheveux


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on pour perdre à moitié son boulot ?




ben tu te retrouve a attendre chez toi pour aller faire 20h de boulot par semaine au lieu de 39....


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> document.domain="msn.fr";


Les bourreaux faut les tuer...:hein:


----------



## Gwen (2 Décembre 2005)

Le temps de revoir l'excelent film sur la Peine de mort d'Alan Parker LA VIE DE DAVID GALE.

http://www.filmdeculte.com/film/film.php?id=432
http://www.commeaucinema.com/sitesphp.php3?site=9478

Un film d'actualité en cette période d'erreur dans le procès d'Outreaux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là devrait vous plaire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A-t-il une tenue en cas de pluie ? Sinon, il va s'enrhumer et c'est très mauvais pour son karma. Après il serait obligé de laisser tomber sa méditation et de courir dans une karmacie pour se faire soigner ses chakras.


----------



## al02 (2 Décembre 2005)

Un vieil homme conduit par erreur à la fourrière avec sa voiture



> TORONTO (Reuters) - Un Canadien de 85 ans a passé mardi plusieurs heures à la fourrière enfermé dans sa voiture par des températures glaciales, après que celle-ci eut été enlevée pour stationnement illégal.


----------



## al02 (2 Décembre 2005)

Voir ici :


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

> Malgré son grand âge, elle aura gardé tout son mordant. Une Américaine de 96 ans affirme avoir fait fuir un agresseur qui tentait de l'étrangler en le mordant très fort. L'homme, un voisin, est poursuivi pour tentative de meurtre.
> 
> Clara Hurt a été entendue comme témoin devant le tribunal de Chippewa Falls dans le Wisconsin, vendredi, pour raconter sa mésaventure avec John McCabe, un ancien enseignant de 42 ans qui habite le même immeuble qu'elle.
> 
> ...



Il s'en passe des choses bizarres... :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

> Daniel Zeisler a tellement aimé fumer de la méthamphétamine, qu'il a tenté de fabriquer cette drogue à partir de sa propre urine.
> 
> Seulement, pendant le processus ce Californien de 22 ans a renversé du dissolvant sur lui et a alors logiquement décidé de faire une pause cigarette. Résultat: il s'est brûlé la main droite, le bras, et a mis le feu à la chambre d'hôtel de San Francisco dans laquelle il avait décidé de tenter cette expérience douteuse.
> 
> ...



Bizarre  :mouais:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (4 Décembre 2005)

simple erreur de dosage &#8230;


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> simple erreur de dosage ?




Le juge aussi visiblement


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Décembre 2005)

AP a dit:
			
		

> *dimanche 4 décembre 2005, 10h36*
> [SIZE=+1]*La chèvre géante d'une ville suédoise incendiée -une fois de plus*[/SIZE]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica]STOCKHOLM  - C'est presque une tradition de Noël: des vandales ont incendié samedi soir une chèvre de paille géante installée pour les fêtes de fin d'année dans le centre de Gavle, une ville située à 150km au nord de Stockholm.
> C'est la 22e fois que la chèvre, de 13 mètres de hauteur, part en fumée depuis que les commerçants de la ville ont lancé cette tradition. La porte-parole de la police, Margareta Olander, a précisé que les enquêteurs avaient reçu un appel vers 21h les informant que l'animal était en flammes.
> ...


[FONT=arial,helvetica]

La Suède se roule dans la fange.. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> dans les rubriques "Chats écrasés*"
> 
> *[MGZ] BackCat, pas bannir, pas bannir...




Petit .. petit... petit :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2005)

*Brésil: *un maire décrète une "interdiction de mourir"

SAO PAULO (AFP) - vendredi 9 décembre 2005 - Le maire de Biritiba Mirim, dans la banlieue de Sao Paulo, a décrété une "interdiction de mourir" dans cette commune jusqu'à nouvel ordre, faute de place dans le cimetière municipal.

A mourir de rire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Brésil: *un maire décrète une "interdiction de mourir"
> 
> SAO PAULO (AFP) - vendredi 9 décembre 2005 - Le maire de Biritiba Mirim, dans la banlieue de Sao Paulo, a décrété une "interdiction de mourir" dans cette commune jusqu'à nouvel ordre, faute de place dans le cimetière municipal.
> 
> A mourir de rire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

Ils vont refaire des films "Superman". Le problème est que l'acteur choisi pour reprendre le rôle tenu par Christopher Reeves est un peu trop bien membré. Du coup, dans son célèbre collant moule-bite, ses généreux attributs paraissent un peu trop. Alors, les producteurs ont décidé de recourir aux effets spéciaux pour arranger ça.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont refaire des films "Superman". Le problème est que l'acteur choisi pour reprendre le rôle tenu par Christopher Reeves est un peu trop bien membré. Du coup, dans son célèbre collant moule-bite, ses généreux attributs paraissent un peu trop. Alors, les producteurs ont décidé de recourir aux effets spéciaux pour arranger ça.


Sinon z'ont qu'à couper au montage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Les bourreaux faut les tuer...:hein:



C'est un cercle vicieux, ton histoire, là, faudrait des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux des bourreaux ...

Tu d'vais être bourré quand t'as posté ça !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cercle vicieux, ton histoire, là, faudrait des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux des bourreaux ...
> 
> Tu d'vais être bourré quand t'as posté ça !



c'est la lutte contre le chômage


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cercle vicieux, ton histoire, là, faudrait des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux, pis des bourreaux pour tuer les bourreaux des bourreaux des bourreaux ...



Un peu ça?


----------



## bebert (14 Décembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> ben tu te retrouve a attendre chez toi pour aller faire 20h de boulot par semaine au lieu de 39....



Pour simplifier, ça s'appelle travailler à mi-temps. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Un peu ça?



A vrai dire, c'est précisément en pensant à cette planche de Franquin que j'avais posté ça, mais j'ai eu la flemme de la scanner !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Brésil: *un maire décrète une "interdiction de mourir"
> 
> SAO PAULO (AFP) - vendredi 9 décembre 2005 - Le maire de Biritiba Mirim, dans la banlieue de Sao Paulo, a décrété une "interdiction de mourir" dans cette commune jusqu'à nouvel ordre, faute de place dans le cimetière municipal.
> 
> A mourir de rire...



Il y a eu un arrêté municipal comme ça en France, il y a deux ou trois ans, pour les mêmes raisons (le préfêt avait mis son vêto à l'extension du cimetière de la commune).


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est la lutte contre le chômage



Dans ce cas, on peut le dire sans être taxé de poster "politique" : "C'est la luuuutte finaaaaaale ..."


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, on peut le dire sans être taxé de poster "politique" : "C'est la luuuutte finaaaaaale ..."



   

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

> LUE SPRINGS (AP) - C'est ce qu'on appelle couper court à une conversation. Une Américaine de 24 ans habitant à Blue Springs (Missouri), dans le centre des Etats-Unis, a avalé un téléphone portable après une dispute avec son petit ami.
> 
> Les policiers ont reçu un appel vendredi peu avant 5h du matin (10h gmt, 11h heure française) d'un homme expliquant que son amie avait du mal à respirer. Les policiers, en arrivant sur les lieux, ont constaté que la jeune fille avait un téléphone portable dans la gorge.
> 
> ...



Le bonheur c'est simple comme avaler son portable


----------



## kaviar (27 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur c'est simple comme avaler son portable


Ça sent le procès contre la miniaturisation des téléphones !!!


----------



## mactuxx (30 Décembre 2005)

> *Le suicide de l&#8217;année...*
> San Diego - Au dîner annuel donné par l&#8217;Association Américaine pour la Recherche Future (AAFS), le Président, Don Harper Mills étonna son audience avec une histoire à propos de complications légales survenues après une mort quelque peu bizarre.
> Le 23 mars 1994, le médecin légiste examina le corps de Ronald Opus et conclut qu&#8217;il était mort de plaies par balles à la tête. La victime avait sauté du haut d&#8217;un immeuble de 10 étages lors d&#8217;une tentative de suicide (il avait préalablement laissé une lettre indiquant ses intentions).
> Lors de son saut, il fut tué à hauteur du 9ème étage par un coup de feu tiré par la fenêtre, ce qui l&#8217;acheva instantanément. Ni le tireur, ni Opus n&#8217;étaient au courant qu&#8217;un filet de sécurité avait été posé au 8ème étage pour protéger les laveurs de carreaux, et que de toutes les façons, cette tentative était vouée à l&#8217;échec.
> ...


Si c'est pas de la poisse ça...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

Coincidences, que de coincidences...

Que le gars tire une arme chargé par son fils qui se suicide paske la mere n'est pas morte et que la balle atteigne son fils qui saute pa rune fenetre.... faut le faire !!! 

:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuuu
> 
> [FONT=arial,helvetica]
> [/FONT]:hein:


Ben quoi ??


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ??



C'est vrai ca, quoi ?


----------



## kaviar (30 Décembre 2005)

mactuxx a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas de la poisse ça...


Oui, mais malheureusement intox. Cette histoire est apparue dans de nombreux feuilletons et en dernier lieu dans le film "Magnolia."


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> rien c'est juste dans mes gènes qu'est la gène :rateau:



Mets leur un p'tit coup de gégène !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Janvier 2006)

*Des cochons fluos qui virent au vert dans le noir.*






Les trois cochons fluorescents photographiés à l'université de Taipei le 12 janvier 2006 
© AFP/Nal Taïwan University​
_*Mots d'Edith :*_ Oups j'avais pas vu que le sujet était abordé ici...:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

http://www.lematin.ch/nwmatinhome/n...d7ab3ikq:1&newscateg=0&newssubcateg=6&newsnb=

Il fallait oser... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lematin.ch/nwmatinhome/n...d7ab3ikq:1&newscateg=0&newssubcateg=6&newsnb=
> 
> Il fallait oser... :mouais:



T'as vu qui est en photo sur la couverture du magazine en haut de la page : iPapy. Il est vraiment partout celui-là.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu qui est en photo sur la couverture du magazine en haut de la page : iPapy. Il est vraiment partout celui-là.




J'avais pas vu....Keynote par SMS aussi ....


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

Enfin de l'actu sympa  :



> FAMINE - Une Néo-Zélandaise offre des croquettes pour chiens aux enfants du Kenya
> 
> L'offre paraît de mauvais goût et a soulevé l'indignation à Nairobi. Christine Drummond a proposé d'envoyer 42 tonnes de nourriture pour chiens au Kenya afin de remplir le ventre des enfants du pays souffrant de la famine. Cette Néo-Zélandaise compatissante produit à partir de nourriture en poudre des croquettes pour chiens, appelées "Mighty dog mix", et a donc offert de partager sa production.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Enfin de l'actu sympa  :



J'aime bien le commentaire :



> L'offre paraît de mauvais goût



Seulement "paraît" ? "est", non ?


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Seulement "paraît" ? "est", non ?


Ben oui mais... tu sais, beaucoup de journalistes préfèrent éviter de prendre ouvertement position.
D'un côté, le point de vue kényan, de l'autre celui de la "généreuse" donatrice. Thèse, antithèse. Au lecteur de tirer ses propres conclusions. C'est le principe de la presse d'information.
Cela dit, on est tous d'accord...


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

C'est moi ou la/le politique est absent(e) du bar / des forums?

Une sorte de volonté tacite/commune?


----------



## Fulvio (1 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou la/le politique est absent(e) du bar / des forums?
> 
> Une sorte de volonté tacite/commune?



La politique sur les forums internet a tendance à développer la pilosité des intervenants et à leur donner (très) mauvaise haleine. Pour des raisons d'hygiène, elle est donc proscrite.


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2006)

_c'est pas tacite : c'est la nôtre

les discussions politiques ayant eu la facheuse habitude finir en parties molles à plus ou moins long terme elles son _non grata_ ici
_


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

jcomprends très bien.. c'était pour être sûr..
d'autres sites mettent le couvert, et c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux ne pas être assis en face de n'importe qui.
par ailleurs, les blogs sont là pour dire que le Hamas mais non enfin quoi soutien fatah avant, enfin bref tout ça quoi. 

Z'avez bien raison...  


_ceci étant dit le descriptif du bar



			Le Bar MacG Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

permettait qu'on s'interroge, non?_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Retranscription des minutes d'un procès aux USA il y a quelques années (de mémoire).
Le Juge interroge un des témoins :

- Donc ce matin là vous avez vu John S. l'accusé ici présent.
- Oui
- Où se trouvait-il ?
- Près de la cabane aux canards
- Et qu'y faisait-il ?
- Et bien, euh... il introduisait son... objet... euh... dans un canard
- Ah. Et lui avez-vous parlé ?
- Oui
- Et que lui avez-vous dit ?
- Bonjour, John


----------



## Fulvio (1 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> jcomprends très bien.. c'était pour être sûr..
> d'autres sites mettent le couvert, et c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux ne pas être assis en face de n'importe qui.
> par ailleurs, les blogs sont là pour dire que le Hamas mais non enfin quoi soutien fatah avant, enfin bref tout ça quoi.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais non. Si tu veux, il y a plusieurs thread politique qui traîne sur ce forum. Ils sont tous cadenassés, et même lestés, pour être sûr de ne pas les voir remonter. Cependant, tu peux les consulter, pour prendre la mesure du bordel qu'ils provoquent (et auquel moi-même j'ai contribué allègrement :rose: ). Il y en a même un, légendaire, signé Rezba, à l'époque où il était modo, qui visait à calmer les esprits en rappelant l'interdiction des sujets politiques après deux ou trois échanges endiablés, et qui s'est fait pourrir pas les polémistes encore chauds.


----------



## Galatée (2 Février 2006)

Actualité pas du tout amusante  :



> Le 29 janvier 2006 - 18:33
> *Un bébé enfermé dans un sac plastique et jeté dans un lac survit*
> 
> _Un bébé de deux mois a été découvert vivant dans un sac en plastique qui flottait à la surface d'un lac au Brésil. Secourue samedi par un couple qui avait entendu ses pleurs, la fillette a pu sortir de l'hôpital dimanche en bonne santé, selon les médecins.
> ...



Comme ils le disaient au zapping, c'est la version moderne de Moïse sauvé des eaux.
Je n'arrive pas à croire qu'on essaie de noyer son bébé comme on noierait un chat (enfin je ne suis pas pour non plus, mais ce n'est quand même pas la même chose).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Le problème dans les fils politiques ici, c'est que 90% des gens qui veulent y intervenir, qui la plupart du temps sont en plus les plus véhéments, ne sont pas capables de tenir des propos cohérents sur le sujet. Et ce, tous bords confondus.

Les aspérités des personnalités de chacun font que cet endroit est suffisamment difficile à tenir dans un état décent pour qu'en plus, on doive se taper l'arbitrage de sketches se voulant sérieux.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Février 2006)

*Quoi ?! Qu'entends-je ?!!*
Grève dans la fonction publique aujourd'hui ?

Il devrait y avoir du passage ici aujourd'hui...



 
:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quoi ?! Qu'entends-je ?!!*
> Grève dans la fonction publique aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Il devrait y avoir du passage ici aujourd'hui...
> ...



:mouais: Hum ! C'est pas politique, là ? Maurice, tu pousses le bouchon, là !

MODÉRATEUR : Qu'on l'oblige à manger "Mc Do" et à boire de la bière sans alcool coupée d'eau pendant six mois !


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la vérité oblige à dire que le susnommé n'avait pas son pareil pour aborder des sujets politiques, et crier "au loup" par la suite...


Quel honneur, tu fais une vraie phrase pour parler de moi ! 

C'est quoi, crier au loup, pour toi ? C'est ouvrir un fil pour discuter du bienfait de l'interdiction des fils politiques, et laisser les contributeurs poster 300 messages avant de clore la discussion ?
C'est accepter de se coltiner la surveillance d'un fil sur la constitution européenne pendant plusieurs mois et plusieurs centaines de posts ?
Les sujets politiques ont été écarté de la ligne éditoriale des forums après avril 2002, suite a de magnifiques trollages d'apprentis nationaux-populistes.
Une parenthèse s'est ouverte avec le débat sur la constitution européenne, et s'est refermée quelques mois après. C'est moi qui l'ai ouverte, et c'est moi qui l'ai refermée.

Entre temps, il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois d'essayer d'initier d'autres façons, un peu moins directes et bourines, d'exprimer ses opinions sans forcément prendre à parti des contradicteurs ou leur nier le droit d'exprimer les leurs, et sans rentrer dans le jeu souvent stérile d'une confrontation directe entre points de vue opposés. Ces tentatives ont eu des succès divers et variés, et je n'en renie aucune.
Il m'est également arrivé de lancer des discussions en apparence polémiques et politisées pour parler d'autre chose, et de "modérer" ceux qui tombaient dans le panneau. Parce que modérer, c'est aussi s'amuser.
Il m'est aussi arrivé, dans le même temps, de fermer ou de faire fermer des fils qui ne respectaient aucune de ces prescriptions de tolérance, d'intelligence ou de courtoisie. Parce que la politique est aussi une chose dont on gagne à en parler courtoisement. Et en refléchissant un peu.
Ou de fermer des fils dont personne, dans l'équipe des modos, n'avaient envie de se coltiner la surveillance.
Bref, tout ça m'a suffisament occupé pour que les quelques qui n'aient pas compris, pendant ce temps-là, dans quelles limites et à quelle condition on pouvait évoquer ce genre de sujet, ont vraisemblablement mis beaucoup d'obstination à ne pas comprendre.


:style:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2006)

> Le propriétaire de France Soir, l'homme d'affaires franco-égyptien Raymond Lakah, a limogé le président et directeur de la publication Jacques Lefranc, après la reproduction des caricatures de Mahomet.



...:mouais:


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ...:mouais:





> Jeudi, 2 Février 2006 - 11:17
> 
> France Soir:
> 
> ...



 

Hier soir, à TV5-Monde, Tahar Ben Jeloun, écrivain que j'admire pourtant, et qui fait une belle entrevue, fini malheureusement l'émission en disant que toute image caricaturée de son Dieu est interdite et qu'il faut le crier haut et fort. 

Cette histoire me restera longtemps en mémoire, comme au temps des Versets Sataniques.

C'est alors que je me demande, peut-on réellement dire:



> «Oui, on a le droit de caricaturer Dieu»


 ????

Est-ce que ça vaut la peine, est-ce que ce n'est pas un prix trop fort à payer, diviser encore et toujours deux mondes - et peut-être plusieurs - qui ne s'entendront jamais?


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, à TV5-Monde, Tahar Ben Jeloun, écrivain que j'admire pourtant, et qui fait une belle entrevue, fini malheureusement l'émission en disant que toute image caricaturée de son Dieu est interdite et qu'il faut le crier haut et fort.



Comme disait si justement Desproge. on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde.

Et c'est toujours vrais 

Ces actualités que nous, nous trouvons amusante ne le sont sûrement pas pour tout le monde. Faut'il pour autant s'interdire de les publier ici?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait si justement Desproge. on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde.
> 
> Et c'est toujours vrais
> 
> Ces actualités que nous, nous trouvons amusante ne le sont sûrement pas pour tout le monde. Faut'il pour autant s'interdire de les publier ici?



D'autant qu'une partie de ceux pour qui elles ne le sont pas trouvent hilarantes celles qui nous attristent. Il n'est qu'à se souvenir de *certaines** réactions de liesse populaire en terre d'islam après les attentats du 11 septembre ! :mouais:



(*) J'insiste sur le mot "certaines", afin qu'il soit bien clair que je ne généralise pas.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Faut'il pour autant s'interdire de les publier ici?



Ici?

Je ne saurais dire.  Je suis trop nioub, c'est clair , et en plus, pas du tout Européenne, ni dans l'âme, ni dans la passeport. C'est pas évident, mais ça fait une très grosse différence dans la perception de liberté d'expression.

Ici, nous sommes dans un espace public qui possède une personnalité très française, sinon, européenne - de mon point de vu -, que je découvre au fil des threads. 

Aux "vieux" de 6000 posts et plus de répondre.

---

En tout cas, cette actualité, amusante ou non, ne devait pas être laissée pour compte, même ici, parce que ça fait de très grosses vagues un peu partout et que c'est très fort comme histoire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ici?
> 
> Je ne saurais dire.  Je suis trop nioub, c'est clair , et en plus, pas du tout Européenne, ni dans l'âme, ni dans la passeport. C'est pas évident, mais ça fait une très grosse différence dans la perception de liberté d'expression.
> 
> ...


Je dirais qu'en cette matière, ceux qui voudraient nous interdire de caricaturer leurs croyances oublient plusieur choses :

- Ils s'arrogent un pouvoir d'interdiction que nous ne leur avons pas accordé,
- Leur accorder crédit en cette matière serait reconnaître implicitement que leurs croyances sont plus importantes que les nôtres (avec lesquelles, nous ne dédaignons pas pratiquer l'autodérision),
- que ce genre de réaction est le fait des extrémistes et des intégristes, et donc doit être combattue,
- Que leur liberté s'arrête là où commence celle des autres.

Donc, je pense qu'ici (Macge) ou ailleurs, dès lors qu'il ne s'agit que d'humour (donc sans volonté délibérée de blesser), on peut.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Vous vous rappelez de "sacré jésus" dans Flouyoude gloziol ?


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous rappelez de "sacré jésus" dans Flouyoude gloziol ?



Pas de blasphème, mon fils !


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

> que ce genre de réaction est le fait des extrémistes et des intégristes, et donc doit être combattue,



Je ne crois pas, Pascal, que ce soit une question d'extrémistes ou d'intégristes. Je crois bien que tout musulman croyant, peut-être pratiquant, va dire que ça doit être censuré.

Même ici  Par exemple, oser mettre la photo ici équivaudrait, pour un musulman même modéré, à un attentat a sa propre personne.

Alors, où est le côté amusant de la chose?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Tant qu'on parle de ça, vous tombez bien les enfants, j'ai un peu suivi cette histoire en retard et j'avais une question à poser.
Donc à mon sens, nous avons là une jolie tempête dans un verre d'eau. 
D'un autre côté j'aimerais bien savoir exactement de quoi il s'agit pour pouvoir juger, mais je n'ai pas pu mettre la main sur les caricatures en question.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a un lien, ces images existent-elles toujours, ou ont elles déjà été détruites, effacées, brulées, piétinées?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Ceci dit je me permets :



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Même ici  Par exemple, oser mettre la photo ici équivaudrait, pour un musulman même modéré, à un attentat a sa propre personne.



A sa propre personne???
Faut pas déconner quand même...
Et puis c'est pas le fait d'extrémistes?
Je suis pas sûr que les mecs qui brandissent des flingues devant le siège de l'UE à Gaza en ce moment soient ultra-modérés. 
Et tout ça pour un bout de papier, heureusement que personne n'a fait l'équivalent de "la dernière tentation du Christ" version musulmane, là c'était guerre nucléaire... 



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Alors, où est le côté amusant de la chose?


Ben yaurait pu en avoir un de coté amusant, le truc dommage c'est qu'on peut rigoler de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Même ici  Par exemple, oser mettre la photo ici équivaudrait, pour un musulman même modéré, à un attentat a sa propre personne.



Par "musulmans", tu entends les gens adeptes de "cette religion de tolérance" ? ou ces accros du jihad contre tout ce qui ne suit pas le moindre de leurs préceptes ? :mouais:

Il est clair que ce ne sont pas exactement les mêmes !


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

on peut rire de tout puisque considéré que le rire est le propre de l'homme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Tout comme le savon, d'ailleurs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

ok, vous cassez pas les mecs, j'ai trouve les trucs.
Franchement, y en a d'autres bien pires, hein, celles-là elles sont soft quand même...


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par "musulmans", tu entends les gens adeptes de "cette religion de tolérance" ? ou ces accros du jihad contre tout ce qui ne suit pas le moindre de leurs préceptes ? :mouais:
> 
> Il est clair que ce ne sont pas exactement les mêmes !



mine de rien, le directeur de la publication de france soir, il s'est fait virer !
c'est beau la liberté d'expression!...


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

> Par "musulmans", tu entends les gens adeptes de "cette religion de tolérance" ? ou ces accros du jihad contre tout ce qui ne suit pas le moindre de leurs préceptes ?



Pourquoi les guillemets?.....

Dans la religion juive comme musulmane, Dieu ne peut pas être représenté par un visage encore moins une caricature...c'est un blasphème.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mine de rien, le directeur de la publication de france soir, il s'est fait virer !
> c'est beau la liberté d'expression!...


Le journal appartient à un egyptien qui doit être musulman, ou qui a des intérêts à sauvegarder dans le monde musulman...
C'est pas très étonnant

EDIT : à Dory
Les musulmans n'ont pas le droit de représenter leur Dieu ou leur prophète.
Les autres ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les guillemets?.....
> 
> Dans la religion juive comme musulmane, Dieu ne peut pas être représenté par un visage encore moins une caricature...c'est un blasphème.



Pour un juif, ou un musulman, mais pour le reste de l'univers ? Pour moi, par exemple, athée, mais respectueux des croyances des autres, balancer des bombes au milieu de populations non combattantes, ou des avions pleins de passagers sur des tours de bureaux, c'est un blasphème, j'ai pas l'impression que ça arrête certains de le faire, qui sont pourtant les premiers à crier au scandale au premier Salman Rushdie venu.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les guillemets?.....
> 
> Dans la religion juive comme musulmane, Dieu ne peut pas être représenté par un visage encore moins une caricature...c'est un blasphème.



super et? pour blasphémer un dieu, par définiton, il faut préalablement y croire.
c'est pas le cas de ce dessinateur danois, et c'est son droit,non?


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas l'impression que ça arrête certains de le faire, qui sont pourtant les premiers à crier au scandale au premier Salman Rushdie venu.


OK. mais c'est pas parce que les autres font des actes con qu'il faut agir pareille. De la a licencier un directeur de publication pour des dessin il y a une limite.

Néanmoins, rappelez vous de cette triste histoire en France ou un journal satirique, donc reconnu comme non sérieux et bon déconneur, s'est fait censuré suit au passage en une du titre "Bal tragique a colombait, un mort".

Moi, cette manière de traiter l'actualité m'a bien fait rire. ça n'as pas fait rire nos dirigeants  Dommage.

Bon, si on zapait tout ces histoires et qu'on retournais a de vrais info amusantes


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

> Bon, si on zapait tout ces histoires et qu'on retournais a de vrais info amusantes



Une caricature n'est pas par son essence même amusante?



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> super et? pour blasphémer un dieu, par définiton, il faut préalablement y croire.
> c'est pas le cas de ce dessinateur danois, et c'est son droit,non?



Y'a quand même 1 million 300 millions quelques humains, sur cette terre, qui, s'ils sont vraiment musulmans - + les juifs, ils sont combien? - réprouvent totalement le fait de mettre Dieu ou son prophète en image, et encore moins en caricature.

Je n'en fait pas partie 

L'image par laquelle le gars de France Soir a perdu son job:


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

> L'image par laquelle le gars de France Soir a perdu son job:



Il n'y a rien de blasphématoire ....puisque tout le ""gratin" est là. 

Licencier pour celà...je trouve que c'est exagéré.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Euh... je reçois bien vos différentes objections et je me garde d'exposer mon avis qui ne manquerait pas d'en faire exploser plus d'un, je me contente juste d'attirer votre attention sur le fait que le sujet des religions m'a valu pas mal de temps perdu la dernière fois, et que ce coup-ci, j'en perdrai beaucoup moins. In extenso, si vous n'êtes pas capable d'échanger ouvertement vos points de vue, même contradictoires, si vous n'arrivez pas à ne pas provoquer inutilement, je n'irai pas par 4 chemins.

Tous les antagonistes prennent directement 15 jours de vacances. 7 jours pour m'avoir ennuyé ainsi que tout le monde cette fois-ci, plus 7 jours bonus en mémoire de la dernière fois et le jour complémentaire bonificateur, parce que j'aime être large dans mes promesses.

Alors, je ne vise personne, tout va très bien pour l'instant, je suis même étonné que personne ne se soit encore insulté, je ne fais que prévenir.

Merci de m'avoir lu, que mon post ne vous empêche pas malgré tout d'échanger intelligemment


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, rappelez vous de cette triste histoire en France ou un journal satirique, donc reconnu comme non sérieux et bon déconneur, s'est fait censuré suit au passage en une du titre "Bal tragique a colombait, un mort".


 c'est pas tres honnete de ta part car le bal tragique a colombay, c'était y'a 35 ans et personne n'a brulé de drapeaux ni d'éffigie.
ca n'a rien à voir. il s'agissait plus du respect du au deuil d'un politique...qui n'avait pas été respecté , qui avait été mis en cause.
aucun rapport avec la censure religieuse qui semble etre de retour sous un nouvel éténdard, et je trouve ça extremement inquiétant moi.


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

> Une tentative d'attentat contre le centre des impôts d'Aix-en-Provence a échoué la nuit dernière. Le corps déchiqueté du poseur présumé de la bombe, un jeune Corse, a été retrouvé à proximité. L'enquête a été confiée à la brigade criminelle du SRPJ de Marseille.
> 
> 
> L'explosion s'est produite vers 2h40, dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, à proximité du bâtiment des impôts situé dans une impasse du centre-ville d'Aix-en-Provence. Le corps d'un homme a été retrouvé déchiqueté. Il s'agit d'un jeune Corse, inconnu des services de police. Le bâtiment public, lui, n'a subi que quelques dégâts très légers lors de l'explosion, a-t-on appris également de source policière et auprès des pompiers.
> ...



Ce qui m'interpelle dans cette info c'est qu'ils aient parlé forcément d'un jeune homme d'origine Corse (alors que  le corps était "éparpillé"...) 

Personne n'a vu mon parrain?


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'interpelle dans cette info c'est qu'ils aient parlé forcément d'un jeune homme d'origine Corse (alors que  le corps était "éparpillé"...)
> 
> Personne n'a vu mon parrain?


bah que le corps ai été trouvé éparpillé ça n'empeche pas qu'on puisse retrouver des effets sur lui ou a proximité...des clés de voiture, carte d'identité et catera, ...non?


----------



## jojofk (2 Février 2006)

La fronde est inquiétante parce que religieuse, parce qu'à nouveau, les religions deviennent les armes de certains gouvernements et ont des conséquences sur le liberté d'expression, relative il est vrai au respect de l'autre. Mais y a-t-il réellement _insulte_ aux musulmans, ou simplement un propos qui ne concerne que ceux à qui la caricature de D. _parle_? 
 Le feu a été attisé de toutes parts, l'émancipation de la culture musulmane, son intégration à l'ordre mondial, dictée par notre beau monde occidental, ne réagit-elle pas, après qu'on a voulu lui enseigner le bien (US style), à la manière de vivre et de voir athée des européens qui par elle-même serait une offense à D.? Il y a bien conflit de cultures, non? N'est-il pas illusoire de croire que cette intégration peut se faire sans achoppement?

Bon ok, tout ça généralise un peu le débat et tend peut être -j'espere pas- à l'envenimer.

_j'espère que je vais pas partir en vacances forcées avec mes questions à la con..  _


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tres honnete de ta part car le bal tragique a colombay, c'était y'a 35 ans et personne n'a brulé de drapeaux ni d'éffigie.


Il y a juste un un jugement qui a empêché les numéros suivant du journal de paraître en lui interdisant l'affichage. Donc pleins de gens au chômage quand même.



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> ca n'a rien à voir. il s'agissait plus du respect du au deuil d'un politique...qui n'avait pas été respecté , qui avait été mis en cause.


Et alors? Pourquoi un mort devrait être plus respecté qu'un dieux ou un vivant?

Non , franchement rien dans ces deux histoire ne permettait selon moi de mettre des gens au chômage. ça ne méritais même pas le tapage médiatique que ça provoque dans les deux cas.



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> aucun rapport avec la censure religieuse qui semble etre de retour sous un nouvel éténdard, et je trouve ça extremement inquiétant moi.


Moi aussi, mais la censure reste la censure, qu'elle soit politique ou religieuse.

De tout de façon, il suffit de regarder les nombreuses condamnation de Cabu par l'église catholique lorsqu'il se moquait des curés. moi, rien ne me faisait plus marré que ça et je ne comprend toujours pas ou se situe le problème. Et ça, c'était pas les Islamistes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> De tout de façon, il suffit de regarder les nombreuses condamnation de Cabu par l'église catholique lorsqu'il se moquait des curés. moi, rien ne me faisait plus marré que ça et je ne comprend toujours pas ou se situe le problème. Et ça, c'était pas les Islamistes.



exact. à ceci près que les conséquences ne sont absolument pas les mêmes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> je suis même étonné que personne ne se soit encore insulté



Là, tu est carrément vexant. Est-ce qu'un modo peut s'auto bannir ?


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Il y a juste un un jugement qui a empêché les numéros suivant du journal de paraître en lui interdisant l'affichage. Donc pleins de gens au chômage quand même.
> 
> 
> Et alors? Pourquoi un mort devrait être plus respecté qu'un dieux ou un vivant?
> ...


hara kiri n'a pas arreté de publier apres ça il me semble!...qui a été mis au chomage durable?...ça a plutot accru la renommée du journal- et on parle d'une autre france, d'une france des années soixante dix...ou la radio libre n'existe pas et la liberté de la presse est impatronisée au pouvoir.ça n'a donc rien à voir avec la france d'aujourd'hui...j'espere que tu l'as remarqué.
apres si tu veux , on peut parler du sort des caricaturistes sous bonaparte..mais je vois pas le rapport..: nous avons changé d'époque sur la maniere de traiter des politiques dans les médias., la liberté de la presse s'est considérablement acrru.
enfin comparer un micro evenement, un fait divers, un petit remous médiatique soulevé durant la fin des années soixante , qui n'a jamais fait  un gros scandale d'ailleurs à la hire actuelle qui menent certains états ou certaines factions a éxiger le boycott d'un pays, a bruler ses drapeaux, à menacer physiquement ses ressortissants et à  convoquer ses ambassadeurs, c'est d'une autre échelle.
pour conclure, il est pas interdit se moquer de deux gaulle, tu peux le caricaturer tant que tu veux...par contre Dieu, visiblement non.


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> exact. à ceci près que les conséquences ne sont absolument pas les mêmes !


Quels conséquences? Fermer un journal, payer des indemnités monstrueuses a l'église, ne plus pouvoir dessiner ce que l'on a envie, être licencié?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)




----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Quels conséquences? Fermer un journal, payer des indemnités monstrueuses a l'église, ne plus pouvoir dessiner ce que l'on a envie, être licencié?


attend... de quoi tu parles exactement? 
Les guignols de l'info, les journeaux satyristes font régulierement des carricatures de jésus qui ne plaisent pas aux catholiques et qui certainement doivent insulter leur conviction.
t'as un fait précis a nous citer dans l'histoire récente ou un journaliste aurait été limogé pour avoir insulté l'église  et ou la nation à laquelle appartient ce journaliste aurait été sommé de s'excuser publiquement?
j'ai du mal à comprendre ton propos...


----------



## jojofk (2 Février 2006)

>




+1


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

Petite question idiote: Si Mahomet est un prophète où est le blasphème?? 
Ce n'est pas un dieu...mais simplement un homme...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Quels conséquences? Fermer un journal, payer des indemnités monstrueuses a l'église, ne plus pouvoir dessiner ce que l'on a envie, être licencié?





			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> enfin comparer un micro evenement, un fait divers, un petit remous médiatique soulevé durant la fin des années soixante , qui n'a jamais fait  un gros scandale d'ailleurs à la hire actuelle qui menent certains états ou certaines factions a éxiger le boycott d'un pays, a bruler ses drapeaux, à menacer physiquement ses ressortissants et à  convoquer ses ambassadeurs, c'est d'une autre échelle.
> pour conclure, il est pas interdit se moquer de deux gaulle, tu peux le caricaturer tant que tu veux...par contre Dieu, visiblement non.





			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> attend... de quoi tu parles exactement?
> Les guignols de l'info, les journeaux satyristes font régulierement des carricatures de jésus qui ne plaisent pas aux catholiques et qui certainement doivent insulter leur conviction.
> t'as un fait précis a nous citer dans l'histoire récente ou un journaliste aurait été limogé pour avoir insulté l'église  et ou la nation à laquelle appartient ce journaliste aurait été sommé de s'excuser publiquement?
> j'ai du mal à comprendre ton propos...



reineman t'a fort bien répondu


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite question idiote: Si Mahomet est un prophète où est le blasphème??
> Ce n'est pas un dieu...mais simplement un homme...



représenter un prophète par l'image constitue une idolatrie, ce dont ont été accusés par exemples les catholiques.

qui dit idolatrie, dit mettre sur le même niveau dieu et le prophète, qui reste un homme.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> représenter un prophète par l'image constitue une idolatrie, ce dont ont été accusés par exemples les catholiques.
> 
> qui dit idolatrie, dit mettre sur le même niveau dieu et le prophète, qui reste un homme.



Etrange...

Merci pour ses précisions.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Mais y a-t-il réellement _insulte_ aux musulmans,
> 
> _j'espère que je vais pas partir en vacances forcées avec mes questions à la con..  _



Oui, ces caricatures sont de réelles insultes, suffit de croire que le coran EST la parole de Dieu, chaque mot, chaque lettre est signée "Dieu". Et c'est clairement écrit que quiconque profane son nom, son image ou autre lui étant lié, pourra recevoir les foudres de Dieu et de tous les musulmans. Allah n'a jamais fait dans la dentelle non plus!

Je le comprends, mais ne l'accepte pas du tout. La France a sû diiviser la religion de la société civile avec succès, jusqu'ici, enfin... à ce que j'ai compris!


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> représenter un prophète par l'image constitue une idolatrie, ce dont ont été accusés par exemples les catholiques.
> 
> qui dit idolatrie, dit mettre sur le même niveau dieu et le prophète, qui reste un homme.



Là encore c'est plus compliqué que ça.
Dans la doctrine dure, meme l'homme, créature divine, ne doit pas etre représenté. On trouve pas de peintres dans la période arabo-islamique. Voila aussi pourquoi les talibans en afghanistan brulait les pellicules, interdisaient la télévision, les images, les films, la représentation de l'homme.
Cependant , avec (et meme un peu avant ) la societé médiatique, ils ont du faire quelques petites concessions sous peine d'inexister si bien que meme aujourd'hui, ben laden se trimballe avec son p'tit camescope en tatane dans ses montagnes.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> La fronde est inquiétante parce que religieuse, parce qu'à nouveau, les religions deviennent les armes de certains gouvernements et ont des conséquences sur le liberté d'expression, relative il est vrai au respect de l'autre. Mais y a-t-il réellement _insulte_ aux musulmans, ou simplement un propos qui ne concerne que ceux à qui la caricature de D. _parle_?
> Le feu a été attisé de toutes parts, l'émancipation de la culture musulmane, son intégration à l'ordre mondial, dictée par notre beau monde occidental, ne réagit-elle pas, après qu'on a voulu lui enseigner le bien (US style), à la manière de vivre et de voir athée des européens qui par elle-même serait une offense à D.? Il y a bien conflit de cultures, non? N'est-il pas illusoire de croire que cette intégration peut se faire sans achoppement?
> 
> Bon ok, tout ça généralise un peu le débat et tend peut être -j'espere pas- à l'envenimer.
> ...



Il me semble [pour avoir vécu dans un pays musulman dont le président est un tyran notoire et dont la seule alternative crédible aux yeux du peuple est celle des forces politiques islamistes, pour diverses raisons (et surtout sociales)] qu'on est face à un problème qui éclate mais qui monte depuis très très longtemps. De nombreux régimes despostiques se sont maintenus, parfois avec l'appui de l'Occident (même si il n'y a pas forcément lieu de considérer celui-ci comme responsable) et ont permis, paradoxalement, l'emergence de la seule opposition possible et tenace, celle du politique religieux. Je vous invite à lire le Courrier International de cette semaine qui consacre un dossier complet sur l'avénement des telles forces dans les différents parlements (parfois de pacotille) nationaux du Moyen Orient.

Après, en voyageant, en lisant de temps en temps la presse, et en prenant en compte que sur le terrain social, ce sont de tels partis qui aident la population (aide scolaire, projet de développement = problèmatique du financement européen du Hezbollah, par exemple), tu touches du doigt l'énorme influence, voir le matraquage assez ahurissant sur des choses qui nous feraient flipper. (ex: dessin animé sur la chaine nationale égyptienne avec Sharon, l'etoile juive et les dents de dracula). Quel que soit le point de vue qu'on puisse avoir, de tels contextes favorisent, non pas de dérapages, mais des réactions épidermiques lorsqu'on touche au religieux.

Ca fait une semaine que la Hamas a gagné les élections démocratiquement en Palestine, et il est bien évident que ça ajoute aux tensions possibles...(ce n'est pas un hasard si en réplique aux caricatures danoises, c'est la représentation permanente de l'UE qui a été prise pour cible...UE qui envisage des réductions de ses aides à la Palestine depuis l'arrivée du Hamas...)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> si bien que meme aujourd'hui, ben laden se trimballe avec son p'tit camescope en tatane dans ses montagnes.


Modérateurs !!! y sait ou il est !!!


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Là encore c'est plus compliqué que ça.
> Dans la doctrine dure, meme l'homme, créature divine, ne doit pas etre représenté. On trouve pas de peintres dans la période arabo-islamique. Voila aussi pourquoi les talibans en afghanistan brulait les pellicules, interdisaient la télévision, les images, les films, la représentation de l'homme.


Là encore c'est plus compliqué que ça , et tu simplifies à outrance en assimilant Taliban, Islam, et doctrine dure. Les talibans, c'est pas un courant qui défend une doctrine dure au sens la plus proche du Coran ou du message divin, mais dure au sens radical ou violent, ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Je coupe les cheveux en quatre.

Sur la représentation du prophète, c'est effectivement plus compliqué, car il a existé des manuscrits le réprésentant assez régulièrement, mais son visage a été effacé par la suite (je crois qu'il y en a un perse qui s'appelle le voyage ou quelque chose comme celà)


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Février 2006)




----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Là encore c'est plus compliqué que ça , et tu simplifies à outrance en assimilant Taliban, Islam, et doctrine dure. Les talibans, c'est pas un courant qui défend une doctrine dure au sens la plus proche du Coran ou du message divin, mais dure au sens radical ou violent, ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Je coupe les cheveux en quatre.
> 
> Sur la représentation du prophète, c'est effectivement plus compliqué, car il a existé des manuscrits le réprésentant assez régulièrement, mais son visage a été effacé par la suite (je crois qu'il y en a un perse qui s'appelle le voyage ou quelque chose comme celà)


c'est plus compliqué que ça...mais t'as raison  ,il faudrait parler des sunnites ou des chiites qui n'ont pas les memes traditions ni les memes tolérances.
par contre je suis pas d'accord sur les talibans qui pratiquaient un islam 'aux source de la 'révélation' en épurant tous les accomodements culturels qui s'y était imbriqué au fil des temps et autres ritualies vernaculaires de la tradition ': un islam pur... ,et donc aussi - dur et violent.
Quand à la representation, je crois voir à peu pres la tapisserie dont tu parles mais elle est excessivement rare, dans l'histoire et quasi-anectodique.


----------



## jojofk (2 Février 2006)

et il faut aussi parler d'autres, tels les soufistes, contre l'implication du religieux dans l'état, cf. (par exemple)là (notez que je m'informe, ne suis spécialiste, et que je pense à cette branche de l'islam après un doc vu sur france 5)


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Là encore c'est plus compliqué que ça , et tu simplifies à outrance en assimilant Taliban, Islam, et doctrine dure. Les talibans, c'est pas un courant qui défend une doctrine dure au sens la plus proche du Coran ou du message divin, mais dure au sens radical ou violent, ce qui n'est pas la même chose. Je coupe les cheveux en quatre.
> 
> Sur la représentation du prophète, c'est effectivement plus compliqué, car il a existé des manuscrits le réprésentant assez régulièrement, mais son visage a été effacé par la suite (je crois qu'il y en a un perse qui s'appelle le voyage ou quelque chose comme celà)


Je croyais que l'explication était encore un peu différente...
Que dans l'idée, (pour ce qui est de l'islam) vouloir représenter dieu, c'est se permettre l'outrecuidance de croire qu'on peut appréhender son essence, qu'on peut lui donner un visuel compréhensible par l'homme, or c'est impossible, car il est au-dessus de tout, donc on est trop p'tits et trop cons pour piger ce genre de trucs.
C'est donc un blasphème, car représenter dieu, en gros c'est presque se hisser à sa hauteur.

Et par extension, ça a été pareil pour son prophète, car même si c'est un homme c'est quand même pas un rigolo, faut pas déconner.

Enfin moi je dis ça, c'est l'explication qu'on m'a donnée plusieurs fois.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ces caricatures sont de réelles insultes, suffit de croire que le coran EST la parole de Dieu, chaque mot, chaque lettre est signée "Dieu". Et c'est clairement écrit que quiconque profane son nom, son image ou autre lui étant lié, pourra recevoir les foudres de Dieu et de tous les musulmans. Allah n'a jamais fait dans la dentelle non plus!
> 
> Je le comprends, mais ne l'accepte pas du tout. La France a sû diiviser la religion de la société civile avec succès, jusqu'ici, enfin... à ce que j'ai compris!




mal compris en l'occurence...

Le canard a quand même relaté l'histoire d'un diner élyséen, pendant lequel une certaine madame BC, de corrèze a suggéré de commencer par un bénédicité, au milieu d'une assemblée invitée multi-confessionnelle, voire peut-être majoritairement laïque...

Une honte pour la France!


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> madame BC:



*BC BG ?*






Formidable. Fantastique. Faramineux. Pharaonesque. Je n'efface pas, ça te rendrait service.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui j'ai donc cherché des reproductions des fameuses caricatures qui ont mis le feu aux poudres.
Je les ai trouvées sur un site  : coranix.com, sur lequel il y avait d'autres exemples de caricatures de Mahomet. (franchement gratinées pour certaines)
Ce qui m'intéressait c'était de voir de quoi il retournait exactement.
Le site en lui-même, les liens proposés (en particulier vers le site d'un certain Steph Bergol, dessinateur belge qui n'a pas vraiment l'air de porter à gauche, vu ses dessins franchement anti-islam), m'ont laissé perplexe... 
Bref je me suis un peu demandé qui administrait ce site et dans quelle optique, (info impartiale ou propagande cachée) mais je ne me suis pas attardé dessus, vu que j'avais trouvé ce que je cherchais : les fameuses illustrations. 

Ce soir je cherche à me reconnecter sur la page du site qui m'intéresse, pour montrer à un pote ces caricatures "dont tout le monde parle mais que personne n'a vu", et je tombe là-dessus :

http://eurologis.com/suspended.page/

Là je comprends mieux, en effet ce n'était pas innocent, je n'avais pas inventé l'odeur de connerie qui émanait de ce site.

Par contre
Qu'on suspende france-echos, franchement ça ne me dérange pas du tout, ils peuvent même fermer le bourier définitivement je m'en balance.
Mais le truc qui me choque, c'est la censure systématique de ces caricatures, on dirait qu'il est impossible de remettre la main dessus. Si tout le monde s'énerve dessus, c'est quand même le minimum de pouvoir les retrouver, juste pour savoir, par curiosité, pas pour s'en faire des posters.
Eh ben non. 
La c'est quand même inquiétant, on dirait que tout le monde a les jetons.
Je suis franchement perplexe...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *BC BG ?*




je le crains en effet...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Par contre
> Qu'on suspende france-echos, franchement ça ne me dérange pas du tout, ils peuvent même fermer le bourier définitivement je m'en balance.
> ...




je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ça ne fait que renforcer cette idée latente, que les médias sont de plus en plus censurés, particulièrement dans les pays ou la liberté d'expression s'érige en modèle de société, on a presque l'impression d'un retour de manivelle..


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

>


 
Plantu


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2006)

Pour ce qui concerne particulièrement l'europe, on est à mon sens, plutôt que dans un climat de censure, dans une double tenaille imbécile.

On a d'une part toutes les affaires quasi quotidiennes de pression des industriels actionnaires ou partenaires d'actionnaires de groupes de presse, et de pression des politiques, sur le contenu de l'information, dans les séquences "d'information spectacle" des grands médias audiovisuels et dans une partie de la presse écrite.

Et puis on a là une autre illustration, celle des conséquences d'une situation imbécile et hautement dangereuse, qui résulte d'un long travail de diabolisation de l'Islam, qui serait LA religion dangereuse, qui en retour globalise l'occident non seulement comme la terre des mécréants, mais comme l'ennemi tangible et impérialiste.

On se retrouve alors dans ce délire où le recteur de la Mosquée de Paris (un vrai modéré honnète) fait le grand écart pour soutenir les protestations des caciques corrompus de l'Islam 'international", sunnite ou chiite, tout en tentant de rester dans la logique républicaine française. Et d'hommes politiques de tout bord incapables de rappeler les principes intangibles de nos démocraties.

On catalyse là une incapacité de nos gouvernants européens à comprendre le monde et à assumer un "modèle" dont ils sont par ailleurs si fiers lorsqu'il s'agit de le soumettre aux urnes de leurs propres peuples.
Tout ça sous fond de paralysie diplomatique consécutive à la victoire du Hamas en Palestine.
Pourtant, quand je vois le nombre de journaux européens qui ont publié ces caricatures dans leur édition d'hier ou d'aujourd'hui, je me dis que tout n'est néanmoins pas perdu.
Pour finir dans l'optimisme et la nuance, un extrait d'un journal jordanien, lu dans la Tribune de Genève d'aujourd'hui :

"Un hebdomadaire jordanien, "Shihane", a toutefois reproduit trois des caricatures controversées et appelé les musulmans à la "raison".
"Qu'est ce qui porte plus préjudice à l'islam, ces caricatures, un preneur d'otage, qui égorge sa victime devant les caméras, ou un kamikaze qui se fait exploser au milieu d'un mariage à Amman?" s'interroge le rédacteur en chef, Jihad Momani."


Vivement demain.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

ça sent la fatwa pour lui... dommage, il semblait cohérent...


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mal compris en l'occurence...
> 
> Le canard a quand même relaté l'histoire d'un diner élyséen, pendant lequel une certaine madame BC, de corrèze a suggéré de commencer par un bénédicité, au milieu d'une assemblée invitée multi-confessionnelle, voire peut-être majoritairement laïque...
> 
> Une honte pour la France!


oui mais quel rapport avec ça?

Dans un communiqué, les Comités de la résistance populaire et le "commandement commun" des Brigades des martyrs d'Al-Aqsa, liées au Fatah, ont affirmé que "tout Norvégien, Danois ou Français présents sur notre terre est une cible" pour les militants des deux organisations.
             Ces groupes ont également réclamé la mise en place d'un boycottage des produits français, danois et norvégiens : "nous mettons en garde les commerçants et tous ceux qui vendent des produits de ces trois pays".

on parle de deux choses différentes...des accrocs dans la laicité (comme il y en a toujours eu cf le Conseil representatif du culte musulman priant dans un des temples de la républiques, affaire aussi relatée par le canard enchainé aussi, autrefois) et des menaces de morts de la part des enemis de la liberté.


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel rapport avec ça?
> 
> Dans un communiqué, les Comités de la résistance populaire et le "commandement commun" des Brigades des martyrs d'Al-Aqsa, liées au Fatah, ont affirmé que "tout Norvégien, Danois ou Français présents sur notre terre est une cible" pour les militants des deux organisations.
> Ces groupes ont également réclamé la mise en place d'un boycottage des produits français, danois et norvégiens : "nous mettons en garde les commerçants et tous ceux qui vendent des produits de ces trois pays".
> ...


Ouais. Enfin, en l'occurence, il est difficile de s'empêcher de penser que si les thuriféraires du défunt Arafat sont les plus zelés et les plus prompts, dans la bande de Gaza, à faire monter la mayonnaise au nom du respect des principes d'un islam dont ils se sont relativement foutus pendant des décennies, c'est d'abord parce qu'il viennent de se prendre une monstre déculotée par le Hamas.

Je me répete, mais globalement, toute cette merde est quand même profondément liée à ce qui se passe sur ce coin de terre pas plus grand que la France-Comté et le Jura suisse réunis, c'est à dire Israël et la Palestine.
Des créations européennes, mutées aux dollars américains, et pourris au gré des intérêts de tout un chacun pendant cinquante ans.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

toutes proportions gardées, c'est un acte politique grave parce que rattaché au religieux, ce qui dans un pays qui a maintenant plus d'un siècle de laïcité revendiquée, me semble être une régression aussi stupide philosophiquement, que des menaces de mort proférées par des groupuscules au nom d'une quelconque foi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On catalyse là une incapacité de nos gouvernants européens à comprendre le monde et à assumer un "modèle" dont ils sont par ailleurs si fiers lorsqu'il s'agit de le soumettre aux urnes de leurs propres peuples.


Bien évidemment, je ne peux que souscrire à ce point de vue par ailleurs brillamment exposé (comme toujours). Il faudra sans doute la faire un jour cette distinction dont je te parlais, entre la démocratie et la république. Parce que la démocratie, c'est bien joli, mais on sait jamais où ça nous mène. La République, elle, par ses valeurs, nous montre le chemin.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> toutes proportions gardées, c'est un acte politique grave parce que rattaché au religieux, ce qui dans un pays qui a maintenant plus d'un siècle de laïcité revendiquée, me semble être une régression aussi stupide philosophiquement, que des menaces de mort proférées par des groupuscules au nom d'une quelconque foi...



tu t'écartes du probleme.
le probleme, c'est la liberté d'expression, pas la laicité.Un journal d'opinion n'est pas détenteur de la laicité...( il ya des journeaux anti-laics,non?)...un journal d'opinion n'est pas une institution de la cinquieme république, donc aucun rapport.
On retombe plutot sur une affaire de type salman rushdie...


----------



## joanes (2 Février 2006)

Mais que fait Benoît XVI ? (pronocez ixe vai un)


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

Lors d'un communiqué de presse à Davos, le premier ministre danois a défendu la liberté de presse dans son pays. Il a dit qu'il n'est pas d'accord avec l'humiliation de l'Islam, mais en contrepartie, la presse au Danemark est libre, et il n'a aucune autorité sur elle. 

Bon, cela nécessite une bonne réflexion. Une règle est absolue ne l'est pas si, et seulement si, elle s'applique à tous et en tous les cas. La presse danoise, à l'instar de tous les systèmes du monde , interdit de toucher les croyances juives, la shoah etc... Alors cette liberté prétendue n'est pas absolue. Elle a des restrictions. Mais celles-ci ne s'appliquent jamais sur l'Islam et ses figures les plus sacrées.Deux poids, deux mesures. 

Ce que je comprends pas, pourquoi les musulmans doivent payer toutes les factures ? Même celles qui ne les regardent pas.

Quand au licenciement du directeur,cela a dû être interprété comme une faute professionnelle mettant en danger le journal donc faute grave. Difficille à défendre mais qui sait. 

Quand le Lobby catholique fait interdire une campagne de pub dans le métro mettant en scène deux personnes de même sexe s'embrassant tendrement cela ne vous choque pas .


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quand le Lobby catholique fait interdire une campagne de pub dans la métro mettant en scène deux personnes de même sexe s'embrassant tendrement cela ne vous choque pas .



Ben si...
Pareil quand un catho intégriste fait péter une bombe devant un cinéma qui diffuse "la dernière tentation du christ".

Faut arrêter de stigmatiser les musulmans, somme s'ils subissaient sans cesse un racisme latent.
Ce sont les extrémistes qui font chier, qu'ils soient musulmans, chrétiens, juifs ou n'importe, et ils n'ont aucune excuse.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on a là une autre illustration, celle des conséquences d'une situation imbécile et hautement dangereuse, qui résulte d'un long travail de diabolisation de l'Islam, qui serait LA religion dangereuse, qui en retour globalise l'occident non seulement comme la terre des mécréants, mais comme l'ennemi tangible et impérialiste.


je souscris pas à ça, je crois pas qu'il y ait une diabolisation de l'islam autre que celle de l'islam par l'islam intégriste.J'aime pas trop les moralités victimaires et je vois pas en quoi l'islam serait diabolisée en France en tout cas, à part chez un parti d'extreme droite qui ne saurait etre entendu comme répresentant de la majorité des français (80 pour cent des français ont voté contre, donc l'immense majorité, aux dernieres présidentielles.) 
j'entend pas un discours anti-islamique dans la video-sphere pour parler comme l'autre, d'une maniere générale.J'entend plutot un discours policé, politiquement correct ou au contraire celui qui emettrait des opinions anti-religieuses à l'endroit de l'islam serait automatiquement traité de 'raciste' et mis au ban.


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

> Ce sont les extrémistes qui font chier, qu'ils soient musulmans, chrétiens, juifs ou n'importe, et ils n'ont aucune excuse.


Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et par extension, ça a été pareil pour son prophète, car même si c'est un homme c'est quand même pas un rigolo, faut pas déconner.
> 
> Enfin moi je dis ça, c'est l'explication qu'on m'a donnée plusieurs fois.



je pense que tu te trompes, même si cela ne change rien sur le reste


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord.


Je n'en doutais pas 

Et je rajouterais juste (à ta décharge) qu'effectivement quand j'entends parler de campagnes de pub interdites par les catholiques, je bondis moins, je me dis juste "quelle bande de ****" en haussant les épaules. 
Mais (et là c'est à la mienne, de décharge  )
Dans le cas présent, on arrive quand même pratiquement à une crise internationale à cause de trois pov'dessins, ça prend des proportions bien plus spectaculaires, et inquiétantes.

Et d'avoir l'impression que les gouvernements européens se font dessus à l'idée que des intégristes islamistes puissent prendre la mouche, ça ne me donne pas trop confiance en l'avenir.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cela nécessite une bonne réflexion. Une règle est absolue ne l'est pas si, et seulement si, elle s'applique à tous et en tous les cas. La presse danoise, à l'instar de tous les systèmes du monde , interdit de toucher les croyances juives, la shoah etc... Alors cette liberté prétendue n'est pas absolue. Elle a des restrictions. Mais celles-ci ne s'appliquent jamais sur l'Islam et ses figures les plus sacrées.Deux poids, deux mesures.
> 
> Ce que je comprends pas, pourquoi les musulmans doivent payer toutes les factures ? Même celles qui ne les regardent pas.
> .



Il y a la liberté d'expression et il y a les tribunaux et le code pénal.Il n'y a pas deux poids deux mesures.T'as jamais vu des caricatures sur moise ,sur la torah ?
Il est pas interdit de toucher aux croyances juives, 
apres y'a la shoah et le revisionnisme qui est condamné par la loi , mais ca n'a rien à voir.
on mélange tout pour noyer le poisson et semer la confusion des fois j'ai l'impression.
ce que tu dis sur les croyances juives, je sais pas d'ou tu le sors?...t'étais sur mars l'année derniere? nan pasque moi j'ai vu des tas de critiques tres virulentes sur israel, j'ai pas vu d'israelien bruler des drapeaux français ni appeler a la mise à mort des ressortissants français, ni au boycott.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Lors d'un communiqué de presse à Davos, le premier ministre danois a défendu la liberté de presse dans son pays. Il a dit qu'il n'est pas d'accord avec l'humiliation de l'Islam, mais en contrepartie, la presse au Danemark est libre, et il n'a aucune autorité sur elle.
> 
> Bon, cela nécessite une bonne réflexion. Une règle est absolue ne l'est pas si, et seulement si, elle s'applique à tous et en tous les cas. La presse danoise, à l'instar de tous les systèmes du monde , interdit de toucher les croyances juives, la shoah etc... Alors cette liberté prétendue n'est pas absolue. Elle a des restrictions. Mais celles-ci ne s'appliquent jamais sur l'Islam et ses figures les plus sacrées.Deux poids, deux mesures.
> 
> ...



Là, tu confonds, ce ne sont pas les croyances juives qui sont l'objet de cette interdiction, c'est l'histoire du monde. Les massacres perpétrés par les nazi à l'encontre des juifs principalement (mais pas seulement) ne sont pas une croyance religieuse, et les remettre en question à pour but essentiel de pouvoir réunir les conditions préalables à leur répétition. L'empêcher est le but des règlementations anti révisionisme.

Quant aux musulmans, ils ne paient pas du tout les factures des autres. Il n'est pas question de les mettre tous dans "le même sac" (c'est une expression, hein !) mais force est de reconnaître que nombre d'entre eux sont prêts à passer par les armes tout qui ne partage pas leurs convictions. Ça n'a pas trainé, dès aujourd'hui, les menaces de mort contre tout citoyen d'un pays ou serait paru quelque chose qui ne leur plait pas ont été lancées (et pas seulement contre leurs auteurs, hein, ils seraient prêts à exterminer toute la population du pays s'ils en avaient les moyens).

Qu'on autorise ces gens à croire ce qu'ils veulent, c'est un droit intangible, rien à dire. Par contre, qu'on les autorises à imposer leurs vues à ceux qui ne les partagent pas, ça n'est plus supportable.

Qu'une religion, quelle qu'elle soit puisse imposer quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit est proprement intolérable. Aucun être humain n'a le droit de disposer du libre arbitre d'un autre, proche ou inconnu. Là est le reproche fait aux musulmans qui veulent nous soumettre à leurs dictats (et à ceux là seulement, pas à ceux qui vivent leur religion sans se préoccuper de ce que pensent leurs prochains).

Celà dit, je suis prêt à admettre que les chrétiens en ont fait autant à l'époque de l'inquisition, mais pas à accepter que les crimes de mes ancêtres (au sens large) justifient ceux de mes contemporains.

Quant au lobby catholique, il n'a pas menacé de perpétrer des massacres si on ne se pliait pas à ses exigences, je crois.

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour de mon sentiment sur la question.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'une religion, quelle qu'elle soit puisse imposer quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit est proprement intolérable. Aucun être humain n'a le droit de disposer du libre arbitre d'un autre, proche ou inconnu. Là est le reproche fait aux musulmans qui veulent nous soumettre à leurs dictats (et à ceux là seulement, pas à ceux qui vivent leur religion sans se préoccuper de ce que pensent leurs prochains).
> 
> Celà dit, je suis prêt à admettre que les chrétiens en ont fait autant à l'époque de l'inquisition, mais pas à accepter que les crimes de mes ancêtres (au sens large) justifient ceux de mes contemporains.
> 
> Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour de mon sentiment sur la question.



tu as bien parlé l'ami...
tu as mérité ton upercut vert...


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je souscris pas à ça, je crois pas qu'il y ait une diabolisation de l'islam autre que celle de l'islam par l'islam intégriste.J'aime pas trop les moralités victimaires et je vois pas en quoi l'islam serait diabolisée en France




Très sincèrement, je pense que si et je le déplore. Le simple fait que tu aies, quelques pages auparavant, très vite dérivé sur les talibans, qui ont été tout simplement une bande occulte et tribale dans un pays profondémment rural et que beaucoup de musulmans récusent bien évidemment ainsi que sur Ben Laden, alors qu'on parle d'un univers beaucoup plus large en dit long sur le genre de résumé que l'on peut faire chez nous, tu ne crois pas? L'idée n'est pas de chercher des excuses ou de culpabiliser, mais on peut aussi s'interroger sur notre propre regard.

Bien évidemment le discours victimaire doit être récusé, mais cela n'empêche pas non plus d'aborder certaines questions géopolitiques dans toute la région, dans laquelle nos nations ont une responsabilité quand même (soutien du Shah d'Iran, soutien de Saddam, soutien de Moubarak, j'en passe et des plus drôles - décolonisation), comme l'a abordé Rezba, on peut parler décolonisation, on peut parler misère sociale, autant de facteurs indéniables qui contribuent à cette situation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

Je crois qu'au-delà du cas particulier de l'islam et des tensions qui résultent d'un déplacement du conflit israélo-palestinien sur notre territoire, on vit dans une société de plus plus en plus aseptisée par le politiquement correct. Une société où on ne peut plus rire de rien - même sans méchanceté - et, en particulier, de religion (et je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de pire que de ne pas pouvoir plaisanter avec la religion, quelle qu'elle soit) et où une photo de Jean-Pierre Pernaut en short et chemisette ouverte choque une lectrice de VSD au plus haut point (je vous jure que c'est vrai : ça m'a troué !). Il n'y a qu'à voir la télévision, dont on dit qu'elle est le reflet de notre société : les bons sentiments y règnent en maître.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Très sincèrement, je pense que si et je le déplore. Le simple fait que tu aies, quelques pages auparavant, très vite dérivé sur les talibans, qui ont été tout simplement une bande occulte et tribale dans un pays profondémment rural et que beaucoup de musulmans récusent bien évidemment ainsi que sur Ben Laden, alors qu'on parle d'un univers beaucoup plus large en dit long sur le genre de résumé que l'on peut faire chez nous, tu ne crois pas? L'idée n'est pas de chercher des excuses ou de culpabiliser, mais on peut aussi s'interroger sur notre propre regard.



c'est pas une dérive.
J'ai parlé des talibans parcequ'ils étaient dans l'actualité tres récente, et qu'il sont symptomatiques de la radicalisation d'un islam post communiste, acessoirement aussi, marionnette des services secrets pakistanais ..mais bon, t'aurais voulu que je parle de ce grand pays démocratique qu'est l'iran , qui il y peu encore, bombe atomique aidant se proposait de regler le probleme palestinien par  l'éradication d'un pays? ou de l'élection des terroristes du hamas en palestine? tu penses que ce fut moins une dérive de ma part?



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bien évidemment le discours victimaire doit être récusé, mais cela n'empêche pas non plus d'aborder certaines questions géopolitiques dans toute la région, dans laquelle nos nations ont une responsabilité quand même (soutien du Shah d'Iran, soutien de Saddam, soutien de Moubarak, j'en passe et des plus drôles - décolonisation), comme l'a abordé Rezba, on peut parler décolonisation, on peut parler misère sociale, autant de facteurs indéniables qui contribuent à cette situation.



pas du tout d'accord avec ça...mais bon, ca réclamerait une trop longue réflexion.
Il y a la real politique...comme on dit...que préferer avec un pays tyrannique? garder le contact avec lui ou le radier des discussions?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quant au Bobby catholique, il n'a pas menacé de perpétrer des massacres si on ne se pliait pas à ses exigences, je crois.



Boh, il m'arrive d'avoir le sang chaud, un peu, des fois, mais nan, je ne suis jamais allé jusque là...
Tout de même...

...
Par contre je comprends pas bien, là, je suis pas catholique, moi...





:rateau:


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je souscris pas à ça, je crois pas qu'il y ait une diabolisation de l'islam autre que celle de l'islam par l'islam intégriste.J'aime pas trop les moralités victimaires et je vois pas en quoi l'islam serait diabolisée en France en tout cas, à part chez un parti d'extreme droite qui ne saurait etre entendu comme répresentant de la majorité des français (80 pour cent des français ont voté contre, donc l'immense majorité, aux dernieres présidentielles.)
> j'entend pas un discours anti-islamique dans la video-sphere pour parler comme l'autre, d'une maniere générale.J'entend plutot un discours policé, politiquement correct ou au contraire celui qui emettrait des opinions anti-religieuses à l'endroit de l'islam serait automatiquement traité de 'raciste' et mis au ban.


Bon, alors.
D'abord, je ne parle pas de la France. Si la France n'est pas allée se battre avec les armées de Bush dans "Retour vers l'Irak", ce n'est pas tout a fait pour rien.
Mais ça n'enoxère pas ce que j'en pense au fond.
Oui, l'Islam est diabolisé. Par les américains, par les réacs de tout bord, par la police française qui dans certaines zones de nos territoires passe son temps à faire du controle au faciès, pour faire oublier qu'elle est incapable de lutter contre les vrais barbus, sûrement.
Par une grande majorité de français pour qui le martèlement constant des médias sur les "musulmans terroristes" suffit largement à faire pénetrer dans leur crane de fainéants mal informés que le seul et vrai danger vient de là.
Et parce que le monde tel que nous l'avons construit ne repose que sur le manichéïsme.
Lorsque l'Europe, honteuse d'avoir engendré ses monstres, décida de créer un Etat pour les Juifs, et de prendre la terre à une nation sans Etat, la Palestine, elle pensait être peinarde, aveuglée qu'elle était par le choc des deux blocs et par son impérialisme quasi millénaire. Autrement dit, l'important était d'éviter les bolcheviks. Les arabes et le Tiers-monde, on s'en battait les roubignoles.

Lorsqu'il s'est avéré que c'était une magnifique connerie, c'était déja bien tard pour empêcher une partie des aventuriers du moyen-orient de se saisir de la religion pour faire d'une pierre deux coups : dénoncer l'impérialisme occidental et son furoncle israëlien, et lutter contre les monarchies arabes corrompues. Les deux blocs de glace de la guerre froide avaient fondus, l'impérialisme devait trouver un autre moteur, un autre antagonisme.
Le monde occidental a besoin d'être en danger pour fonctionner, il lui faut un ennemi pour doper une croissance économique qui sinon s'endormirait sur ses lauriers.
Les plus contents de tout ce cirque, ce sont les chinois. Pour être peinards avec eux, l'occident leur cire les pompes.
Et je ne parle pas de Poutine...
Bref, tout va pour le mieux.




Mais il serait temps de se remettre à rôter à table, si vous voulez mon avis. Sinon, comme dit le doc, on va finir par être aseptisé dans un monde d'incultes.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une dérive.
> J'ai parlé des talibans parcequ'ils étaient dans l'actualité tres récente, et qu'il sont symptomatiques de la radicalisation d'un islam post communiste, acessoirement aussi, marionnette des services secrets pakistanais ..mais bon, t'aurais voulu que je parle de ce grand pays démocratique qu'est l'iran , qui il y peu encore, bombe atomique aidant se proposait de regler le probleme palestinien par  l'éradication d'un pays? ou de l'élection des terroristes du hamas en palestine? tu penses que ce fut moins une dérive de ma part?



Iran: avènement de l'Ayatollah au pouvoir en 79, porté faut-il le rappeler, par quasiment toutes les forces politiques iraniennes à l'époque, et en particulier les communistes. Faut-il rappeler les coups d'etats orchestrés par la CIA dans le contexte guerre froide, et en particulier le maintien d'un régime despotique au pouvoir, celui du Shah, alors que Mossadeg avait été élu démocratiquement et a commis l'erreur de vouloir nationaliser les ressources naturelles iraniennes, à savoir le pétrole. Ne peut-on pas parler dans ce cas, d'une volonté incroyable d'émancipation, même si le résultat est catastrophique?

Cela aussi fait partie des données du problème régional. Et cette situation, tu peux la décliner dans pas mal de pays. On ne peut ignorer cela, même si tu as à mon avis raison sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la culpabilité perpetuelle


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'au-delà du cas particulier de l'islam et des tensions qui résultent d'un déplacement du conflit israélo-palestinien sur notre territoire, on vit dans une société de plus plus en plus aseptisée par le politiquement correct. Une société où on ne peut plus rire de rien - même sans méchanceté - et, en particulier, de religion (et je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de pire que de ne pas pouvoir plaisanter avec la religion, quelle qu'elle soit) et où une photo de Jean-Pierre Pernaut en short et chemisette ouverte choque une lectrice de VSD au plus haut point (je vous jure que c'est vrai : ça m'a troué !). Il n'y a qu'à voir la télévision, dont on dit qu'elle est le reflet de notre société : les bons sentiments y règnent en maître.



Rien a voir avec le conflit israelo-palestinien; l'islam est la proie d'une lame de fond séculiere, fondamentaliste, venue d'arabie saoudite, une lecture littérale du coran, le wahabisme, avec des relais dans tous les pays musulmans...les freres musulmans en egypte et caetera.


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Iran: avènement de l'Ayatollah au pouvoir en 79, porté faut-il le rappeler, par quasiment toutes les forces politiques iraniennes à l'époque, et en particulier les communistes. Faut-il rappeler les coups d'etats orchestrés par la CIA dans le contexte guerre froide, et en particulier le maintien d'un régime despotique au pouvoir, celui du Shah, alors que Mossadeg avait été élu démocratiquement et a commis l'erreur de vouloir nationaliser les ressources naturelles iraniennes, à savoir le pétrole. Ne peut-on pas parler dans ce cas, d'une volonté incroyable d'émancipation, même si le résultat est catastrophique?
> 
> Cela aussi fait partie des données du problème régional. Et cette situation, tu peux la décliner dans pas mal de pays. On ne peut ignorer cela, même si tu as à mon avis raison sur la fait qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la culpabilité perpetuelle



je ne nie rien de tout ça. On pourrait aussi parler de la france en afrique et de nos petites compromissions avec la démocratie.D'une maniere générale, les états agissent comme les individus , c'est à dire pour leurs interets, les états ne sont pas altruistes.Pas seulement la Cia, ou la France, mais tous les pays des qu'ils peuvent exercer une influence souterraine sur un pays tiers le font, l'ont fait et le referont...que ce soit l'ex-urss sur le pakistan ou la syrie sur le liban.
Le calcul de la cia durant la guerre froide ne semble pas illogique non plus puisque l'urss a fini par s'écrouler grace a la stratégie de l'endiguement..le pot cassé , c'est ben laden et sa sarabande, bien sur...mais peut on juger de tels enjeux en terme de coupable pas coupable de soutien à untel ou untelle? en terme de bien ou de mal.ca me semble tres difficile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Rien a voir avec le conflit israelo-palestinien; l'islam est la proie d'une lame de fond séculiere, fondamentaliste, venue d'arabie saoudite, une lecture littérale du coran, le wahabisme, avec des relais dans tous les pays musulmans...les freres musulmans en egypte et caetera.



Rien à voir peut-être mais il y a des gens dans ce pays qui font comme si c'était ici.  

Pour le reste, n'oublions pas que l'Eglise a aussi eu sa grande période intégriste. On n'y pense plus car c'était il y a quelques siècles mais ça valait bien l'intégrisme islamiste actuel. Souvenez-vous : l'Inquisition, la nuit de la Saint-Barthélémy (dans le genre "aimons-nous les uns les autres" on a fait mieux).... alors je crois que les Guignols de l'Info avaient raison lorsque, dans un sketch, ils disaient que "l'abus de religion nuit gravement à la santé".


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> c'était il y a quelques siècles



Tout est dit...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

> Vivement demain



Attention Rezba ! On va te réclamer des droits d'auteur ! 

("Vivement demain" : slogan des affiches du RPR vers le milieu des années 80)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

N'oubliez pas non plus qu'il arrive que des gens tuent pour rien et que des nations se battent pour bien autre chose que des divergences religieuses. La religion n'est pas la source de tous les maux du monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, n'oublions pas que l'Eglise a aussi eu sa grande période intégriste. On n'y pense plus car c'était il y a quelques siècles mais ça valait bien l'intégrisme islamiste actuel. Souvenez-vous : l'Inquisition, la nuit de la Saint-Barthélémy (dans le genre "aimons-nous les uns les autres" on a fait mieux)....



Il y a quelques années déjà qu'un rapprochement m'effleure l'esprit : L'inquisition, si mes souvenirs d'histoire ne m'abusent pas à eu ses prémices au 14e siècle, et à atteint son apogée vers la fin du 15e, début du 16e, pour ensuite décliner doucement jusqu'au 17e. Il se trouve aussi que notre calendrier à pour point de départ la fondation de la religion chrétienne. Là ménant, les musulmans sont à la fin de leur 14e siècle (sauf erreur de ma part, 2006 doit être pour eux l'année 1384, ou à peu près). Curieux, comme l'histoire se répète, non ? En tout cas, si elle continue à se répéter, ça promet pour dans 100 à 150 ans ! :mouais:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas non plus qu'il arrive que des gens tuent pour rien et que des nations se battent pour bien autre chose que des divergences religieuses. La religion n'est pas la source de tous les maux du monde.



La religion n'est source d'aucun mal, avec elle, le problème vient des hommes qui se l'approprient ! Ceux à qui croire ne suffit pas, à qui il faut aussi décider pour les autres. C'est juste une affaire de pouvoir, l'ennui, c'est que dans ce cas, la croyance devient proche de l'endoctrinement, et est alors un moteur très efficace pour pousser les hommes à commettre des atrocités. Dès lors que le plus grand nombre accepte qu'une minorité pense à leur place, la porte est ouverte à tous les excès. Comparé à ça, le patriotisme et l'amour de la liberté sont bien moins mobilisateurs, seul le lucre peut se comparer, et encore, de loin.


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques années déjà qu'un rapprochement m'effleure l'esprit : L'inquisition, si mes souvenirs d'histoire ne m'abusent pas à eu ses prémices au 14e siècle, et à atteint son apogée vers la fin du 15e, début du 16e, pour ensuite décliner doucement jusqu'au 17e. Il se trouve aussi que notre calendrier à pour point de départ la fondation de la religion chrétienne. Là ménant, les musulmans sont à la fin de leur 14e siècle (sauf erreur de ma part, 2006 doit être pour eux l'année 1384, ou à peu près). Curieux, comme l'histoire se répète, non ? En tout cas, si elle continue à se répéter, ça promet pour dans 100 à 150 ans ! :mouais:


D'ici là...mais c'est pas un peu illusoire de calquer ce modele évolutif sur celui d'autres cultures? 
moi je pense que les 'grandes religions ' du monothéisme sont vouées à périr car elles vont devenir incapable de penser les rhétoriques de la modernité comme la génétique par exemple.Elles trainent déja des pieds sur ces questions, se contredisent, ne savent plus de quoi elles parlent, sont perdues...se ridiculisent ( les créationistes américains sur darwin)
Périr ou alors s'adapter dans un déplacement de croyances qui les réduira à l'état moral de mythe
Les grandes religions ont été écrites en de temps ou pour la plupart, les peuples pensaient que la terre était plate et le soleil tournait autour de la terre (l'homocentrisme)
Que diront-elles , quand l'homme créera l'homme et non plus 'Dieu' ? que diront-elles si l'on découvre des formes de vies fut-ce bacterienne dans des au-dela galactiques, un jour?
Ces religions nées dans le désert ne sont pas non plus armées pour réfléchir l'écologie, 'la terre malade'..d'ailleurs ça n'est jamais dans leur préoccupations, probleme pourtant eminement moderne.
Et je pourrais aligner les exemples .Les religions sont le plus souvent déconnectées des réalités et des questions nouvelles que pose la modernité.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Mouais... sans pour autant vouloir rabaisser les choses à leur plus simple expression, les religions ne sont qu'un prétexte comme un autre selon moi. C'est plus simple que la question de la poule et de l'½uf : qui fut là en premier de l'homme ou de ses croyances ?
Enfin bon, cela n'invalide pas pour autant vos différents arguments qui m'apprennent personnellement beaucoup. Mais pour l'avoir vu de très très près dans des conflits ouverts récents dans les balkans et en Afrique, les religions n'expliquent pas tous les conflits. Loin de là.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... sans pour autant vouloir rabaisser les choses à leur plus simple expression, les religions ne sont qu'un prétexte comme un autre selon moi. C'est plus simple que la question de la poule et de l'½uf : qui fut là en premier de l'homme ou de ses croyances ?
> Enfin bon, cela n'invalide pas pour autant vos différents arguments qui m'apprennent personnellement beaucoup. Mais pour l'avoir vu de très très près dans des conflits ouverts récents dans les balkans et en Afrique, les religions n'expliquent pas tous les conflits. Loin de là.



Elles n'expliquent pas tout, mais comme par hasard, c'est souvent l'argument le plus utilisé pour justifier des violences. De tous temps.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> D'ici là...mais c'est pas un peu illusoire de calquer ce modele évolutif sur celui d'autres cultures?
> moi je pense que les 'grandes religions ' du monothéisme sont vouées à périr car elles vont devenir incapable de penser les rhétoriques de la modernité comme la génétique par exemple.Elles trainent déja des pieds sur ces questions, se contredisent, ne savent plus de quoi elles parlent, sont perdues...se ridiculisent ( les créationistes américains sur darwin)
> Périr ou alors s'adapter dans un déplacement de croyances qui les réduira à l'état moral de mythe
> Les grandes religions ont été écrites en de temps ou pour la plupart, les peuples pensaient que la terre était plate et le soleil tournait autour de la terre (l'homocentrisme)
> ...



Rationnellement, elles devraient périr, mais semble-t-il que dans la réalité (déconnectée des nos réels besoins, sûrement), ce n'est pas la cas. La religion (on prend les 3 plus importantes) devient de plus en plus présente. Et plus forte.

Mon propre frère est devenu musulman convaincu  Marié d'une Algérienne rencontrée sur le net... Bientôt papa... Il a pourtant été élevé dans la plus pure tradition québécoise catho-catho. De mon côté,  après 12 ans passées en pays musulman, je ne comprends toujours pas cet appel de la religion. Que j'amalgamme à autant d'histoires de Perrault que de Grimm.

D'où ça vient cette recrudescence de la religion (et je ne parle pas de foi)?

C'est mon questionnement actuel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Recrudescence de la religion, chui pas sur du tout là... :mouais:

Ca se casse plutôt la gueule de partout, en général, je ne connais que très peu de gens qui pratiquent la religion chrétienne sous quelque forme que ce soit par exemple, alors qu'au même endroit il y a quelques siècles, si tu pratiquais pas t'étais pas normal...
Maintenant la norme c'est quand même plutôt l'athéisme.

Mais les médias, le gout du sensationnel, le besoin de faire peur aux électeurs pour qu'ils choisissent un  "homme fort" qui les protégera... Tout ça, ça fait parler des fanatiques.
Fanatiques qui, encore une fois, font oublier tous les mecs normaux qui pratiquent en silence sans emmmerder leur voisin. 

Mais je pense  quand même qu'il y a une grosse perte d'intérêt pour la religion en général.
Après, avec l'exemple particulier de ton frère, tu dois le vivre autrement, surtout que je parie qu'il est chiant avec ça. Un mec qui se met à croire en un Dieu, c'est comme un ex-fumeur il parait... Il n'y a pas plus chiant avec ceux qui n'ont pas fait comme eux!


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

Il est pas trop chiant, il veut plus nous parler! D'ailleurs, il ne connaît même pas la couleur des yeux de ma fille de trois ans...

Sinon, comme tu habites à Tion-Tion, ton opinion au sujet de l'accentuation de la religion ne serait-elle pas plutôt liée à ton environnement?

J'ai fortement l'impression que ça augmente.

Enfin... y'é tard. Bonne nuit 




			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Recrudescence de la religion, chui pas sur du tout là... :mouais:
> 
> Ca se casse plutôt la gueule de partout, en général, je ne connais que très peu de gens qui pratiquent la religion chrétienne sous quelque forme que ce soit par exemple, alors qu'au même endroit il y a quelques siècles, si tu pratiquais pas t'étais pas normal...
> Maintenant la norme c'est quand même plutôt l'athéisme.
> ...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2006)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:



C'est une tentative pour susciter une vague d'attentats par chez toi ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> on parle de deux choses différentes...des accrocs dans la laicité et des menaces de morts de la part des enemis de la liberté.


Le cas de Bernadette est typique de la non attention porté aux autres et de la volonté toute puissante d'imposer SA vision de la religion. La diplomatie sert à modérer ce genre de comportement en politique, elle n'existe souvent pas en religion et c'est la le problème. Souvent le dialogue est impossible et la religion est imposée sans question ou réflexion sur les autres et leur croyance propres.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

Au choix: la liberté de presse, ou quelques (plusieurs) vies de sauvées?  

"Ils" vont gagner, on dirait bien... :sick: 

Tant qu'à moi, le gars de Journalistes sans frontières m'a convaincue.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Ça me rappelle le débat entendu hier soir à la radio entre un jésuite et un rabin. Le jésuite : il faut arrêter car si on insulte une religion demain on insultera une autre religion mais les occidentaux ne s'en rendent plus compte car leur seule religion est la consommation (/pub); le rabin : c'est une caricature, pas une insulte, et on en fait partout même chez ceux qui hurlent au scandale.

Enfin des news marrantes à entendre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle le débat entendu hier soir à la radio entre un jésuite et un rabin. Le jésuite : il faut arrêter car si on insulte une religion demain on insultera une autre religion mais les occidentaux ne s'en rendent plus compte car leur seule religion est la consommation (/pub); le rabin : c'est une caricature, pas une insulte, et on en fait partout même chez ceux qui hurlent au scandale.
> 
> Enfin des news marrantes à entendre.


Démonstration, s'il en est besoin, que les jésuites ont moins d'humour que les rabbins 

EDIT : Vu le journal de 13 heures, les musulmans des pays musulmans toujours plus tolérants. En palestine, ils ont des tolérances de marque Kalashnikov, en Indonésie, ils tolèrent à coup d'½ufs pourris et de légumes avariés, la tolérance monte ! :mouais:


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Démonstration, s'il en est besoin, que les jésuites ont moins d'humour que les rabbins
> 
> EDIT : Vu le journal de 13 heures, les musulmans des pays musulmans toujours plus tolérants. En palestine, ils ont des tolérances de marque Kalashnikov, en Indonésie, ils tolèrent à coup d'½ufs pourris et de légumes avariés, la tolérance monte ! :mouais:


en palestine, ils sont bien mal avisés de menacer l'europe. Si l'europe et les états unis ne leur fournissait pas une aide colossale( 500 milions d'euros pour l'europe je crois) , ce serait un bidonville la palestine...mais ça on ne le dit jamais car ça ne congrue pas à cette bonne vieille vulgate rousseauiste de la sottise bien-pensante : le monde se divise entre oppresseurs et opprimés.
Les américains qui sont par nature des oppresseurs ne peuvent logiquement pas etre aussi des bienfaiteurs la bas, c'est impossible à concevoir.
Tous les fonctionnaires la bas sont payés par l'aide internationale quasiment...


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Vu le journal de 13 heures, les musulmans des pays musulmans toujours plus tolérants. En palestine, ils ont des tolérances de marque Kalashnikov, en Indonésie, ils tolèrent à coup d'½ufs pourris et de légumes avariés, la tolérance monte ! :mouais:



bien entendu, ce que tu vois au 13h est répresentatif de la situation...:mouais:
il y a eu un intéressant arrêt sur image sur les fameuses scènes de liesse au lendemain du 11 septembre, filmées en palestine...intéressant les mises en abimes de la liesse populaire portée en fait par quelques extremistes et gamins désoeuvrés). Pascal, je ne crois que tu fasses ce genre d'erreur, mais je comprend pas pourquoi rappeler ce genre de choses...(et la Kalash, c'est un peu une extension du bras, dans la région, faut pas y voir de mal  )

Au delà de ça, je crois qu'on passe à côté de quelque chose: tout cela est a été très longuement et sérieusement monté en épingle par les organisations les plus extremistes...les dessins originaux sont apparus il y a un certain temps maintenant, ont été sortis de leur contexte national et politique, deformés, distribués, relayés un peu partout, par les pires de tous, afin d'exciter le ressentiment généralisé et parvenir à ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui. Tout ceci dans un contexte de censure, d'absence de contre pouvoir, de propagandes nationales, et sur un terreau favorable dont les sources multiples ont été abordées avant. Ne nous y trompons pas: les citoyens de ces pays sont directement bernés par leurs extremistes de tout poil (ou barbe) que nous sommes aggressés par leur vindicte. Ils en sont les premières victimes. Ce choc Occident/Califat (car c'est bien cela dont on parle...) est voulu par les plus furieux, pas par les autres. Assez logiquement d'ailleurs, car cela donne une existence politique forte dans un monde opprimé en désignant un ennemi extérieur...regardez ailleurs, pas ici...Nous sommes face à une lente mais sure descente...cela dit, notre propre histoire devrait nous enseigner à quel point on peut dériver facilement dès que la misère sociale s'installe et que l'espoir s'amenuise...


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bien entendu, ce que tu vois au 13h est répresentatif de la situation...:mouais:
> il y a eu un intéressant arrêt sur image sur les fameuses scènes de liesse au lendemain du 11 septembre, filmées en palestine...intéressant les mises en abimes de la liesse populaire portée en fait par quelques extremistes et gamins désoeuvrés).




Des milliers de musulmans en colère ont manifesté vendredi contre les *caricatures* de Mahomet publiées en Europe, dénoncées comme "une agression" contre l'islam par le prédicateur de la mosquée Al-Aqsa à Jérusalem.*L'événement*
              Sur l'esplanade des mosquées dans la vieille ville de Jérusalem, des milliers de fidèles ont manifesté après la prière, scandant des slogans contre le Danemark, la France et la Norvège. "Les condamnations ne suffisent pas, il faut riposter par le feu" (NDLR: les armes), ont-ils crié.
             Des manifestants ont piétiné, puis brûlé un drapeau danois. Des échauffourées, rapidement maîtrisées, ont éclaté à la sortie de la mosquée entre fidèles palestiniens et policiers israéliens, ont indiqué des témoins sans faire état de blessés.



Quelques gamins et extremiste tu dis? fascinant...


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Des milliers de musulmans en colère ont manifesté vendredi contre les *caricatures* de Mahomet publiées en Europe, dénoncées comme "une agression" contre l'islam par le prédicateur de la mosquée Al-Aqsa à Jérusalem.*L'événement*
> Sur l'esplanade des mosquées dans la vieille ville de Jérusalem, des milliers de fidèles ont manifesté après la prière, scandant des slogans contre le Danemark, la France et la Norvège. "Les condamnations ne suffisent pas, il faut riposter par le feu" (NDLR: les armes), ont-ils crié.
> Des manifestants ont piétiné, puis brûlé un drapeau danois. Des échauffourées, rapidement maîtrisées, ont éclaté à la sortie de la mosquée entre fidèles palestiniens et policiers israéliens, ont indiqué des témoins sans faire état de blessés.
> 
> ...


Pile au moment où l'Union Européenne renégocie le montant des aides données à la Palestine, les palestiniens n'ont pas de plus grande urgence que de dénoncer des caricatures de Mahomet parues il y a quatre mois. C'est chouette, les coïncidences.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Les rassemblements que j'ai vu n'étaient pas le fait de quelques gamins, mais de gens maîtres de leurs actes, prêts à tuer ceux qui ne se laissent pas imposer leurs idées. Les commentaires sont une chose, les images une autre. Il y a deux catégories parmi ces gens, les manipulateurs, et les instrumentés. Toutefois, la haine est présente dans les deux catégories, et pas la haine des auteurs des dessins, ni de ceux qui les ont publiés, mais bien la haine des occidentaux. Peu m'importe qu'ils soient manipulateurs ou manipulés, j'invoque la légitime défense.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pile au moment où l'Union Européenne renégocie le montant des aides données à la Palestine, les palestiniens n'ont pas de plus grande urgence que de dénoncer des caricatures de Mahomet parues il y a quatre mois. C'est chouette, les coïncidences.



Comme tu dis, c'est fou ce que le hasard fait bien les choses !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Tous avec le Père Lachat et montrons-leur ce qu'est le Kultur Kampf, Nom de Zeus !!!


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pile au moment où l'Union Européenne renégocie le montant des aides données à la Palestine, les palestiniens n'ont pas de plus grande urgence que de dénoncer des caricatures de Mahomet parues il y a quatre mois. C'est chouette, les coïncidences.


si tu sous-entends que les palestiniens vont pouvoir monnayer le retour au calme, je crois pas que ça plaide beaucoup en leur faveur.Les américains renaclent déja a financer l'aide par la raison que le hamas est au pouvoir. je pense pas que ça arrange les choses.
Ce serait un tres mauvais calcul en tout cas...
Et puis il n'y a pas que la rue palestinienne à piétiner ces caricatures.


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les rassemblements que j'ai vu n'étaient pas le fait de quelques gamins, mais de gens maîtres de leurs actes, prêts à tuer ceux qui ne se laissent pas imposer leurs idées. Les commentaires sont une chose, les images une autre. Il y a deux catégories parmi ces gens, les manipulateurs, et les instrumentés. Toutefois, la haine est présente dans les deux catégories, et pas la haine des auteurs des dessins, ni de ceux qui les ont publiés, mais bien la haine des occidentaux. Peu m'importe qu'ils soient manipulateurs ou manipulés, j'invoque la légitime défense.
> 
> 
> 
> Comme tu dis, c'est fou ce que le hasard fait bien les choses !



désolé, je ne peux souscrire à un tel amalgame. Tu parles de milliers, tu peux même parler de millions, ça ne changera pas mon point de vue. Il y a des extremistes et des forces politiques qui ont un agenda clair: instaurer le chaos et désigner l'ennemi. Il y a des peuples qui bien souvent n'ont pas beaucoup d'alternatives. Il y a des gens modérés qui ne se retrouve pas dans ces discours. Alors tu peux plaider la naiveté, la lâcheté...il se trouve que pour diverses raisons, je connais un peu la région et y suis allé très régulièrement, et je ne crois pas l'être. Tout ce que je vois, c'est une mécompréhension incroyable de part et d'autres. Je constate aussi que, si le combat pour la liberté d'expression est totalement légitime, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup se sont engouffrés dans cette réthorique pour d'autres raisons. Nous ne pouvons pas nier non plus que nous mêmes, à bien des égards, nous nous radicalisons...certes, pas à coup de menaces de mort et de kalashnikov.

Par ailleurs, ta dernière phrase me laisse perplexe: tu sembles comprendre que c'est un jeu politique qui se trame! C'est bien de cela dont il s'agit: récupération, manipulation, montage en épingle...


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de cela dont il s'agit: récupération, manipulation, montage en épingle...



Comme toujours, partout, de tous temps...
C'en est presque fatiguant, non?


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Comme toujours, partout, de tous temps...
> C'en est presque fatiguant, non?



quoi j'ai encore dit une connerie?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi j'ai encore dit une connerie?


Que nenni.
Pas d'ironie dans mon propos très cher. 
Je sais j'ai pas été très constructif sur ce coup là, mais j'avais juste envie de montrer mon accord.
Rien de grave, continuez, continuez 

EDIT : AH AH AH!!! J'T'AI FAIT PEUR, HEIN, FRIPON!!!


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> désolé, je ne peux souscrire à un tel amalgame. Tu parles de milliers, tu peux même parler de millions, ça ne changera pas mon point de vue.


Dommage d'avoir un esprit dogmatique à ce point...entre une manif de dix pékins et une manife de milliers de personnes, il y'a la différence qu'il y a entre un fait divers et un evenement -ou phénomene sociale.
Apres, tu refuses de voir ou pas, tu es dans l'excuse, la comprehension voire la légitimation. c'est ton probleme...mais tu peux pas dire que cet évenement ne signifie rien.


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Dommage d'avoir un esprit dogmatique à ce point...entre une manif de dix pékins et une manife de milliers de personnes, il y'a la différence qu'il y a entre un fait divers et un evenement -ou phénomene sociale.
> Apres, tu refuses de voir ou pas, tu es dans l'excuse, la comprehension voire la légitimation. c'est ton probleme...mais tu peux pas dire que cet évenement ne signifie rien.



bon, je crois qu'on ne sera jamais d'accord  mais juste pour clarifier: je récuse ces menaces et suis d'accord pour que notre liberté d'expression, comme tout le monde je pense, soit remise en cause par une chape de plomb. Mais j'évite de mettre tout le monde dans le même panier. J'assume dans ce cas ton qualificatif de dogmatique


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Février 2006)

BRUXELLES : (AFB : Publié il y a 2 heures)

_Un Belge, récemment converti à l'islam, a été interpellé par la police alors qu'il s'apprêtait à pénétrer à l'intérieur d'un pensionnat pour jeunes filles musulmanes, le corps bardé d'explosifs. Durant sa garde à vue il aurait déclaré qu'il voulait être sûr d'avoir son quota de vierges en arrivant au paradis d'Allah._

AFB : Agence foncièrement Belge...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne pouvons pas nier non plus que nous mêmes, à bien des égards, nous nous radicalisons...certes, pas à coup de menaces de mort et de kalashnikov.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ta dernière phrase me laisse perplexe: tu sembles comprendre que c'est un jeu politique qui se trame! C'est bien de cela dont il s'agit: récupération, manipulation, montage en épingle...



Bien sur, que c'est un jeu politique, mais aussi un jeu terroriste, attiser la haine pour satisfaire sa soif de pouvoir, tu appelles ça comment, toi ?

Je sais bien que celui qui tient la Kalashnikov ou la ceinture d'explosif n'est pas responsable de tout ça, ce que je conteste, c'est que ce soit une raison pour le laisser me massacrer.

Quant à la radicalisation bi-latérale, je ne la conteste pas, au contraire, je l'appelle de mes v½ux, parce que si nous les laissons se radicaliser tous seuls, nous ne survivrons pas longtemps. J'ai pas mal d'amis musulmans, avec qui, je m'entends très bien, j'arrive même à parler "politique" avec eux, mais pas religion. Dans leur esprit, ça ne se discute pas, et musulman ou pas, tout le monde doit obéir à leurs préceptes. Les plus pacifiques d'entre eux ne nous accordent aucun droit à refuser leurs lois. Dieu l'a voulu, et tout est dit. Et comme les manipulateurs font dire ce qu'ils veulent à Dieu, tu vois où ça nous mène !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> BRUXELLES : (AFB : Publié il y a 2 heures)
> 
> _Un Belge, récemment converti à l'islam, a été interpellé par la police alors qu'il s'apprêtait à pénétrer à l'intérieur d'un pensionnat pour jeunes filles musulmanes, le corps bardé d'explosifs. Durant sa garde à vue il aurait déclaré qu'il voulait être sûr d'avoir son quota de vierges en arrivant au paradis d'Allah._
> 
> AFB : Agence foncièrement Belge...


"DUka Duka mohammad jihad"*

*tiré d'un film


----------



## toys (3 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> BRUXELLES : (AFB : Publié il y a 2 heures)
> 
> _Un Belge, récemment converti à l'islam, a été interpellé par la police alors qu'il s'apprêtait à pénétrer à l'intérieur d'un pensionnat pour jeunes filles musulmanes, le corps bardé d'explosifs. Durant sa garde à vue il aurait déclaré qu'il voulait être sûr d'avoir son quota de vierges en arrivant au paradis d'Allah._
> 
> AFB : Agence foncièrement Belge...


s'est pas dans e tradada qu'il faut posté ça!!! s'est dans la blague du lundi


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, que c'est un jeu politique, mais aussi un jeu terroriste, attiser la haine pour satisfaire sa soif de pouvoir, tu appelles ça comment, toi ?



je n'ai jamais dit le contraire


----------



## al02 (3 Février 2006)

Pour en revenir au sujet des actualités amusantes :

A vendre aux enchères: l'âme de la baleine de la Tamise


> "J'ai accompagné la pauvre baleine pour son dernier voyage, et elle m'a remis son âme. Elle m'a demandé de la vendre et d'investir l'argent pour d'autres baleines à bec", déclare le vendeur, qui habite Minneapolis.





> Le gardien de l'âme du mammifère marin affirme quant à lui être en possession de "l'âme à 100%" et promet de la faire livrer n'importe où dans le monde. "L'âme ne pourra que prendre de la valeur à l'avenir", ajoute-t-il.


Il y a des gogos partout, même parmi les gens soit-disant civilisés, nous en l'occurence !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Ben déjà, voir que des gens le lisent, s'en souviennent et le rapportent, ça m'prend à la gorge comme une subite envie d'pisser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, voir que des gens le lisent, s'en souviennent et le rapportent, ça m'prend à la gorge comme une subite envie d'pisser...



L'anatomie des chats m'étonnera toujours !


----------



## al02 (3 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, voir que des gens le lisent, s'en souviennent et le rapportent, ça m'prend à la gorge comme une subite envie d'pisser...



Méat coule pas.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Méat coule pas.



*Méat ?*
personnellement j'appelle ça pipi ou pisse


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Méat ?*
> personnellement j'appelle ça pipi ou pisse



Un problème de vocabulaire ?
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]





> *Méat* (botanique). - Espace vide entre les cellules des parenchymes végétaux lâches. Les grands méats constituent des lacunes.


[/FONT]


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2006)

vBulletin radote ou alors c'est moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2006)

Forages en Alaska... et 70 milliards de dollars pour l'effort de guerre et 439,3G$ US pour la défense.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

"les meilleurs spectacles à prix réduit."


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

> En pratique, le président ouvre plusieurs voies de développement. Pour l'alimentation en énergie des bâtiments, il mise sur le charbon «sans émissions» d'oxyde de carbone (dont les résidus sont rebrûlés)


Ou Bush est con ou le journaliste, je penche pour le journaliste


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou Bush est con ou le journaliste, je penche pour le journaliste



Et les deux, qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et les deux, qu'en penses tu ?


je vote pour les deux si on a le droit!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vote pour les deux si on a le droit!



On fait un sondage ?  



> En pratique, le président ouvre plusieurs voies de développement. Pour l'alimentation en énergie des bâtiments, il mise sur le charbon «sans émissions» d'oxyde de carbone (dont les résidus sont rebrûlés)



Ça, c'est comme le nuage de Tchernobyl qui s'était arrêté à la frontière française (et pourtant Sarkosy n'était pas encore ministre de l'intérieur ).


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

Say good bye to the danish embassy

Say hello to Benoit 1664


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Say hello to Benoit 1664


Tu crois qu'ils vont le mettre en bière bientôt...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'ils vont le mettre en bière bientôt...



Ben ...La tendance pour les papes, ces dernières années, c'est comme le morse, un long, un court, un long ... 




(  Joël  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ...La tendance pour les papes, ces dernières années, c'est comme le morse, un long, un court, un long ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reineman (5 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'évite de mettre tout le monde dans le même panier. J'assume dans ce cas ton qualificatif de dogmatique


j'avais pas lu ça.
non t'as pas compris !...je mets personne dans un panier, je disais juste que ces manifes, ces déprédations contre des ambassades, et ces menaces de morts, c'est pas juste une poignée d'illuminés comme tu semblais vouloir l'indiquer en disant qu'il fallait pas forcément croire le journal de treize heures, ce sont au contraire des vrais mouvements populaires.


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Une info dont personne (je crois) n'a parlé (ou alors tapez moi sur les doigts) et qui me redonne un peu de goût à la vie de notre pauvre monde ! 

Drôle, folle et superbe (Libé)


----------



## Dory (6 Février 2006)

On m'en avait parlé ce matin....
Ce qu'on ne sait pas c'est:
Était il gynéco ou proctologue?


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2006)

> *Avec le soutien de sa femme et de ses quatre enfants*, le docteur Neil Benson [...] a décidé de se reconvertir après avoir reçu une offre de location pour une maison de passe dans son cabinet vide.
> "Je me suis dit: '*pourquoi ne pas le faire nous même?*'", a déclaré Benson.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

C'est touchant, effectivement, comme ça honore la famille, ce ferment de nos sociétés. Je réévalue ma position sur le mariage là


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Ça veut dire quoi ? Tu quittes ta sempiternelle levrette ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2006)

En même temps, il a raison le toubib néo-zélandais : les métiers de service à la personne, c'est là où il y a un fort potentiel de création d'emploi en ce moment. Et plutôt d'appeler ses employées "prostituées" ou "call-girl", je pense qu'il devrait les appeler "techniciennes de surface de compagnie". Ça fait plus classe.


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Février 2006)

iDuck 





> En même temps, il a raison le toubib néo-zélandais : les métiers de service à la personne, c'est là où il y a un fort potentiel de création d'emploi en ce moment.



Quand même, avec votre taux de chômage (1 jeune sur 5?), exceptionnel en Europe   et par ailleurs,  vous devriez prendre exemple... quoique si mes souvenirs sont bons... c'est "aire ouverte", dans le bout du 11ème? Et ailleurs aussi?  

Finalement pas besoin de toubib à Paris pour "ce faire"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> iDuck
> 
> Quand même, avec votre taux de chômage (1 jeune sur 5?), exceptionnel en Europe   et par ailleurs,  vous devriez prendre exemple... quoique si mes souvenirs sont bons... c'est "aire ouverte", dans le bout du 11ème? Et ailleurs aussi?
> 
> Finalement pas besoin de toubib à Paris pour "ce faire"?



Oui, mais nous, ici, on a eu Marthe Richard, et depuis ce temps, ce genre d'initiatives (maisons closes, qu'on appelle ça) se termine dans d'autres maisons, encore plus closes, avec barreaux aux fenêtres, miradors et tout et tout ! :sick:


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais nous, ici, on a eu Marthe Richard, et depuis ce temps, ce genre d'initiatives (maisons closes, qu'on appelle ça) se termine dans d'autres maisons, encore plus closes, avec barreaux aux fenêtres, miradors et tout et tout ! :sick:



Ça manquait à mon éducation


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais nous, ici, on a eu Marthe Richard



Qu'elle rôtisse dans les flammes de l'enfer !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

voire qu'elle se retrouve un jour maquée par un giton mafieux (russe ou autre) comme les filles de l'est ou du fin-fond du continent noir africain, sur un de ces merveilleux marechaux parisiens, si plein de charme et de délicatesse...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Oh c'est pas parce qu'elle t'a refusé un crédit en 1905 qu'il faut la blâmer.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

si, si, j'insiste, on ne peut pas toujours se laisser faire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> si, si, j'insiste, on ne peut pas toujours se laisser faire...



C'est aussi ce que se disait Madame Claude...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Qui n'était pas spécialement copine avec Marthe Richard !


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

Cqfd!


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

excusez-moi, l'un des nombreux floodeurs du bar aurait-il réussi à chopper un Charlie-Hebdo avant qu'il n'y en ait pplus en kiosque??

et si oui, pour combien me le vend-il???


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> excusez-moi, l'un des nombreux floodeurs du bar aurait-il réussi à chopper un Charlie-Hebdo avant qu'il n'y en ait pplus en kiosque??
> 
> et si oui, pour combien me le vend-il???



il paraît qu'il était déjà en rupture ce midi dans beaucoup d'endroits


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

il l'était dès ce matin à 9h00, dans la pluspart des endroits...


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

oh bordil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Charlie a fait un "coup" avec sa couverture sur Mahomet, des ventes record sans doute...
Charlie a utilisé l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
Sur ce coup là, qu'est-ce qui différencie Charlie de Paris-Match ?​


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Charlie a fait un "coup" avec sa couverture sur Mahomet, des ventes record sans doute...
> Charlie a utilisé l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
> Sur ce coup là, qu'est-ce qui différencie Charlie de Paris-Match ?​


pas grand chose...
le poids des mots, le choc des caricatures?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Torches-toi avec du papier glacé, tu verras le nombre de pages nécessaires


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Charlie a fait un "coup" avec sa couverture sur Mahomet, des ventes record sans doute...
> Charlie a utilisé l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
> Sur ce coup là, qu'est-ce qui différencie Charlie de Paris-Match ?​


100 000 exemplaires vendus aujourd'hui je crois, stock épuisé, et réimpression de 160 000 exemplaires pour demain.
D'après ce que j'ai entendu à la radio...


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

Une Américaine sauve un poulet en lui faisant du bouche à bec

Après le bouche à bec, les yeux du poulet se sont soudain ouverts

Un très bel article, très touchant


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Une Américaine sauve un poulet en lui faisant du bouche à bec
> 
> Après le bouche à bec, les yeux du poulet se sont soudain ouverts
> 
> Un très bel article, très touchant



C'est beau en ces temps de grippe...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Une Américaine sauve un poulet en lui faisant du bouche à bec
> 
> Après le bouche à bec, les yeux du poulet se sont soudain ouverts
> 
> Un très bel article, très touchant



J'imagine la suite : après lui avoir sauvé la vie, elle le rend à son frère qui le tue et le fait cuire. Tout ça pour ça.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Charlie a fait un "coup" avec sa couverture sur Mahomet, des ventes record sans doute...
> Charlie a utilisé l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
> Sur ce coup là, qu'est-ce qui différencie Charlie de Paris-Match ?​


La différence, c'est que Charlie ne fait pas de "coups" et n'utilise pas l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
Match sans les coups et leur "actualité" n'existerait plus.
Ta remarque c'est vouloir comparer quelqu'un qui réfléchit avec son cerveau (au risque de se tromper) avec un autre qui réfléchit la connerie des autres (sans risque de mévente).
Je présice que je ne suis pas abonné à Charlie Hebdo  
Tu vois, le monde se divise en 2 catégories, ceux qui réfléchissent, et ceux qui creusent leur tombe; toi tu creuses (adaptation d'une citation d'un dialogue de film reprise moultes fois ici et là)  
NB: "le verbe réfléchir, commentez :rateau: "

edit: ne voir la presse qu'en tant que fournisseuse de "coups" c'est déjà symptomatique d'une vision du monde


----------



## kaviar (8 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la suite : après lui avoir sauvé la vie, elle le rend à son frère qui le tue et le fait cuire. Tout ça pour ça.


Tu dis cela parce que tu es jaloux qu'il s'agisse d'une poule ??


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> La différence, c'est que Charlie ne fait pas de "coups" et n'utilise pas l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
> Match sans les coups et leur "actualité" n'existerait plus.
> Ta remarque c'est vouloir comparer quelqu'un qui réfléchit avec son cerveau (au risque de se tromper) avec un autre qui réfléchit la connerie des autres (sans risque de mévente).
> Je présice que je ne suis pas abonné à Charlie Hebdo
> ...



je ne veut pas dire mais ils était sur de faire un carton avec ce papier (ho la vanne de merde).

juste pour réagir. Sa fait un moment que les journaux en parle et que sa fout le bordel. Pour quoi des gens aussi bien que chez Chalie vont faire une connerie pareil on le sait que s'est bon pour leur vente mais ils n'ont pas besoin de ça.

je trouve que c'est un manque de respect pour leur religion. Il leur est interdit de reproduire leur "dieux" et bien qu'on ne le reproduise pas nous non plus je voie pas se que se que cela vas changé a notre vie de le dessiné ou pas si ce n'est de leur montré que l'on a du respect. qui a vue un de leur journaux montré jésus ou bouda je faire taillé une pipe par la vierge marie ou je ne sais qui?

par cela je ne donne pas raison a leur réaction qui est extrème, mais tout le monde sais que les religions sont les cause des plus grande guerre et des plus gros bordel dans le monde alors rien ne sert de poussé mémé dans les plantes qui pique (je sais plus écrire orti).

un poil de respect et une dose savoir vivre en paix et hop s'est bon.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)




----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

Il y a des trucs gratinés sur la religion catho aussi.
http://www.mp3.com/christian-death/artists/3295/discography.html
J'aime particulièrement le premier


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.



Rhaaaaa!!!! Vbulletin!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> La différence, c'est que Charlie ne fait pas de "coups" et n'utilise pas l'actualité pour vendre du papier.
> Match sans les coups et leur "actualité" n'existerait plus.
> Ta remarque c'est vouloir comparer quelqu'un qui réfléchit avec son cerveau (au risque de se tromper) avec un autre qui réfléchit la connerie des autres (sans risque de mévente).
> Je présice que je ne suis pas abonné à Charlie Hebdo
> ...


Ok.
Creusons un peu, alors.
Je suis en train de lire le Charlie incrimine, l'article de Philippe Val sur la nécessite de la critique, de la moquerie, du blaspheme.
Article interressant, intelligent, pose.
Parce que Charlie "reflechit avec son cerveau", faudrait-il etre tout le temps d'accord avec eux ? La critique, la caricature, la moquerie ne peuvent-elle s'exercer aussi sur ceux qui s'en font les defenseurs ?

Je persiste a croire que la Une de Charlie est inutile et pas tres drole, qu'elle les place volontairement dans une attitude Calimero (j'ai deja eu des attaques pour blaspheme, bouhouhou)/Zorro (c'est moi le champion de la liberte d'expression, hardi, hardi !) qui les rapproche de ParisMatch en ce qu'elle vise plus à batir une image "positive"* du journal qu'a informer ou faire reflechir.

Tes remarques sur Charlie, je les partage la plupart du temps, raison pour laquelle je n'adhere pas systematiquement à tout ce qu'ils font ou disent.

* par "positive" j'entend, qui va plaire au plus grand nombre, donc faire vendre


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Parce que Charlie "reflechit avec son cerveau", faudrait-il etre tout le temps d'accord avec eux ?


Non, c'est ça aussi la force de ce journal et de beaucoup de journaux satiriques ou intellectuel. Il donne LEUR vision et te force a réfléchir à ce que toi tu penses et si tu n'es pas d'accord avec eu, pourquoi etc.

La parution d'hier est en effet un coup de pub, mais ce n'est pas un coup qui ne se répétera pas, car ils sont resté dans la ligne éditorial du journal en surfant sur un actualité brûlante qui fait vendre. Tant mieux pour eux.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Février 2006)

de plus, je suis très content pour eux.... ils ont pulvérisé leurs records de ventes, avec 400000 ex en une seule journée, ça leur permettra sans doute de vivre mieux, sur de meilleures bases financières pendant quelques semaines et c'est bien...

...parce que, à l'instar du Canard (pas toi Iduck), Charlie est un journal sans pub et ça c'est fondamental pour la liberté d'expression... Tu ne peux pas décemment faire un article critique de qualité sur cette ordure de carlos Ghosn, quand deux pages plus loin tu vends la dernière cliomegatwingospace avec double rotor céramique...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Tiens, ça me rappelle un des thèmes possibles (et raté)
de Munich - le film.
Jusqu'où peut-on transiger avec ses principes pour les défendre ?​


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

moi ce qui me fascine, c'est la lacheté de ceux qui vivent dans des démocraties pour défendre les droits de l'homme et leur clé de voute , la liberté de la presse.
Pourquoi pas interdire des oeuvres d'art a caractere anti-religieuse aussi? la liberté du caricaturiste est aussi la liberté de l'artiste, que je sache. Et pourquoi pas interdire darwin, pour commencer ?
-c'est vrai que dans certains college on a du renoncer a enseigner voltaire, L'origine des especes, mais ça, ça dérange personne...
c'est vrai aussi que darwin blesse les croyances religieuses...à ce compte là.
Le droit au blaspheme est un des héritages de la révolution française mais qu'importe...
Enfin, voir cet espece d'imbécile de président du ***** attaquer france soir pour racisme, je trouve ca criminel et en soit, raciste.
L'islam n'est pas une race, l'islam est une religion, donc du domaine des idées. Dans une démocratie moderne, toutes les idées peuvent etre critiquées, débattues, raillées, meme. Dire que l'islam est une race 'en attaquant pour racisme' ,implicitement ça revient à dire que 'le sang pense' , ce qui est le paradigme du racisme. HItler n'aurait pas dit mieux.
je trouve ça scandaleux.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> cet espece d'imbécile de président du ***** attaquer france soir pour racisme, je trouve ca criminel et en soit, raciste.


Comme j'ai pas tout suivi ce qu'y s'passe en france tu peux préciser les ***** ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

Le soucis c'est que depuis la seconde guerre mondial, une religion te fait appartenir a une race. J'ai toujours trouvé cela scandaleux qu'on qualifie de crime raciste les crimes contre les Juifs. On est juif si on le souhaite et il est facile du jour au lendemain de ne plus être juif. par contre, sa nationalité c'est dure d'en prendre un autre  et c'est encore plus dure de changer de race  (de tout de façon, il n'y en a qu'une, la race humaine non mais  )


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2006)

L'histoire des caricatures danoises devraient mettre en avant une question importante: à qui sont destinées ces caricatures et quel est le contexte elles seront perçues? C'est un élément fondamental qui explique en partie le fossé qui se creuse, et des caricatures de cette nature, c'est du pain béni pour ceux qui veulent réduire les rapports entre nations et sociétés à des rapports religieux et conflictuels.
Pour les caricatures danoises, il se trouve que ça n'avait pas vocation à être internationalisé..les protestations dans le cadre national des extremistes musulmans danois ont fait un flop complet, car la liberté d'expression y est heureusement garantie...du coup, ils ont internationalisé les publications en les sortant du contexte, en les déformant, en y ajoutant de fausses caricatures, et en plaidant leur cause dans des pays où la liberté tout court n'existe pas...bref...
Là, pour les dessins du Charlie, le cadre international est clairement posé, mais franchement, la critique du religieux est une chose qui visiblement est la moins partagée. Même en Europe, d'ailleurs.
Exporter de telles caricatures - qui ont vocation à véhiculer un message politique fondamental - suppose que les sociétés vers qui on les exporte soit à même d'en saisir le sens. Or, bien évidemment, ce n'est pas le cas...ce n'était pas le cas la semaine dernière, et ce n'était pas plus le cas hier matin.
Que Charlie Hebdo agite le bocal franco français ou européen dans lequel on voit effectivement de sérieuses régressions, avec des procès et des menaces à la clé, c'est salutaire, et nécessaire. 
Mais bon, à destination d'autres pays, d'autres sociétés, il y a de quoi s'interroger et ça sera certainement contreproductif pour ceux qui essaient de faire évoluer les choses (lentement), de l'intérieur.


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que c'est un manque de respect pour leur religion. Il leur est interdit de reproduire leur "dieux" et bien qu'on ne le reproduise pas nous non plus je voie pas se que se que cela vas changé a notre vie de le dessiné ou pas si ce n'est de leur montré que l'on a du respect. qui a vue un de leur journaux montré jésus ou bouda je faire taillé une pipe par la vierge marie ou je ne sais qui?



Qu'une religion interdise certaines choses à ces adeptes est une chose... Que cette interdiction doive être respectée par des personnes hors de cette (ou de toute) confession en est une autre. C'est toute la question ici.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Février 2006)

qu'une religion interdise quoi que ce soit à ses adeptes, est en soi une ineptie...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> une religion (...) est en soi une ineptie...


La(n)guille.........................................................
tu blasphème.​


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Février 2006)

merde...

faut-il que j'aille me cacher au fond d'une cave???

merci ponk, tu as bien résumé mon propos!


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> qu'une religion interdise quoi que ce soit à ces adeptes, est en soi une ineptie...



j'adore ce genre de fulgurances


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce genre de fulgurances



J'ai toujours trouvé que le plus hot, c'était:

"Tu ne dépasseras pas 4 femmes et il faudra les aimer toutes pareilles, et leur "fournir" à toutes la même chose"...  

Il a pas beaucoup réfléchi, ou bien... finalement, il a trop réfléchi quand il a écrit ça, le gars sur la caricature  

C'est toujours d'actualité, amusante ou non


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'une religion interdise certaines choses à ces adeptes est une chose... Que cette interdiction doive être respectée par des personnes hors de cette (ou de toute) confession en est une autre. C'est toute la question ici.


Je la pose même autrement. Hier, j'entendais un tout ce qu'il y a de plus modéré s'exprimer là-dessus, et il disait la chose suivante :
"vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez sur tout. Pas de problèmes. Je suis pas contre la liberté d'expression, bien au contraire. Mais pas sur le prophète ! Le prophète, c'est pas permis !"

Manifestement, on est pas d'accord, lui et moi, sur ce que veux dire liberté d'expression.

Quant au prophète, ça reste un truc abstrait, pour mézigue....


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'une religion interdise certaines choses à ces adeptes est une chose... Que cette interdiction doive être respectée par des personnes hors de cette (ou de toute) confession en est une autre. C'est toute la question ici.


je suis bien d'accore que je ne vais pas faire tout pour que chaque religions soit contenté.je ne vais pas mettre de bourka a mes soeur !


mais la s'est quand même abusé car caricature ou non le dessin a été choisi dans le but de ne pas les respecté. personne n'aurais geulé sur des texte (quoi que ).


ta vu nounou je flood quasi pas en ce moment!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Qu'une religion interdise certaines choses à ces adeptes est une chose... Que cette interdiction doive être respectée par des personnes hors de cette (ou de toute) confession en est une autre. C'est toute la question ici.



Je dirais même plus, c'est la porte ouverte à tout, s'ils nous impose ça, que ne nous imposeront-ils pas ? A quand les attentats dans les pays où les femmes ne se voilent pas le visage ? Déjà, qu'ils puissent imposer ça dans leur pays est une atteinte aux droits de l'homme, alors, ailleurs ... 

Par ailleurs, quand on voit, dans les pays ou les protestations sont les plus véhémentes, ce qu'ils publient sur les juifs, par exemple, on peut résumer leur pensée : "vous n'avez pas le droit de nous faire ce que nous vous faisons".

En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec Rezba, la liberté d'expression, c'est un concept qui leur est étranger. Personnellement, je dirais comme lui, le prophète, je ne me sens pas trop concerné.


----------



## Gwen (9 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, qu'ils puissent imposer ça dans leur pays est une atteinte aux droits de l'homme



C'est vrais, c'est une grave atteinte à mon droit fondamental de mater des belles midinettes les guibolles a l'air sous leur mini jupe avec leur décolleté affriolant en plein été. 

L'homme en tant que Mâle y perd beaucoup


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

Quand même, c'est un "tout petit peu ridicule", quand on sait tout ce qui se fait, publiquement sur le net...

Ce n'est que l'utilisation de cet événement pour sortir sa colère - colère assez justifiée si on y pense. Mais de là à ressortir une vieille image, une chance qu'elle ne date pas des années '60...

Et puis, jusqu'à où ça ira? Je me le demande...

---

Tiens, une bonne nouvelle  ... changer de sujet?

http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060209/CPARTS/602090328/1017/CPARTS

Un vieux de 96 ans, qui s'amuse sur sont site web, à corriger des fôôtes de français...  Il est de Strasbourg. Nouvelle prise dans un journal Montréalais!

En plus, c'est un coquin  



> A la question de savoir jusqu'à quand il répondra aux demandes des internautes, il n'hésite pas un instant : "jusqu'au jour où cela ne me passionnera plus. Après, je compte sur mes collaboratrices".


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Le soucis c'est que depuis la seconde guerre mondial, une religion te fait appartenir a une race. J'ai toujours trouvé cela scandaleux qu'on qualifie de crime raciste les crimes contre les Juifs.



D'un autre côté (excusez moi de revenir là-dessus), chaque fois que quelqu'un (politique, journaliste, personnage public quelconque) condamne les discriminations, il précise toujours qu'il faut combattre "le racisme ET l'antisémitisme".
Et, même si cette précision a en général le don de m'énerver quelque peu, c'est quand même la preuve qu'il n'y a pas confusion juif=race, ou une connerie comme ça.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une bonne nouvelle  ... changer de sujet?
> 
> http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060209/CPARTS/602090328/1017/CPARTS
> 
> ...


Moi jé pa besoin je fait jamai de fotes...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi jé pa besoin je fait jamai de fotes...



Mois nom plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2006)

> A la question de savoir jusqu'à quand il répondra aux demandes des internautes, il n'hésite pas un instant : "jusqu'au jour où cela ne me passionnera plus. Après, je compte sur mes collaboratrices".



Juste une question : elles ont quel âge ses "collaboratrices" ? 70 ? 80 ? 90 ans ?


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2006)

ils ont l'air d'avoir de grosses cailles au texas pour que cela se produise


----------



## Stargazer (13 Février 2006)

Bah tu sais bien "in Texas everything is bigger!" ...


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2006)

Un ancien coureur olympique de demi-fond prend la place du renard dans les chasses à courre


----------



## kaviar (13 Février 2006)

Pas vraiment une info, mais entendu ce matin à la radio...

Saddam Hussein a assisté lundi à la dernière audience en date de son procès en dépit du boycott décidé par ses avocats, vociférant *"A bas les traîtres, A bas Bush! "* en faisant son entrée dans le prétoire.


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2006)

A babouches ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2006)

Comme l'écrivait Audiard : les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait...

Faux billet de 250 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment une info, mais entendu ce matin à la radio...
> 
> Saddam Hussein a assisté lundi à la dernière audience en date de son procès en dépit du boycott décidé par ses avocats, vociférant *"A bas les traites, A bas Bush! "* en faisant son entrée dans le prétoire.



Il lui avait acheté un truc à crédit ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'écrivait Audiard : les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait...
> 
> Faux billet de 250 ...



Un faux billet étant par essence l'imitation d'un vrai, je ne vois pas bien sur quelle base on pourrait condamner quelqu'un qui imite un billet n'existant pas ! D'ailleurs, en fait, il n'imite rien, il l'invente ! 


mais  quand même !


----------



## Patamach (13 Février 2006)

Entendu ce matin sur France Infos:

Silvio Berlusconi se compare à Jésus-Christ. ROME (AFP) - Le chef du gouvernement italien Silvio Berlusconi a inauguré l'ouverture officielle de la campagne pour les élections législatives des 9 et 10 avril par un feu d'artifices de plaisanteries de qualités diverses en n'hésitant pas à se comparer à Jésus-Christ.

[SIZE=-1]La veille à la télévision, M. Berlusconi, satisfait du bilan de ses cinq ans de gouvernement, avait assuré que "seul Napoléon a fait mieux" que lui.

----------------

Le bouffon.




[/SIZE]


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Jésus s'est fait lifter ? c'est quoi cette caricature ?


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2006)

Mon président de région préféré vient d'en faire une très très bonne. Rivalisant avec les deux manifestations concurrentes organisées par l'UMP local (une avec les "méchants" anciens du SAC et de l'Algérie Française et les sarkosistes, l'autre avec les chiraquiens pur sucre), Georges 1er, roi de Septimanie, s'est mis a reprocher vertement aux harkis présents à sa propre manifestation de souvenir, d'avoir également été présents à celle des "mechants", à Pue-la-vase-les-flots.

Au vol, quelques perles : "vous faites partie des harkis qui ont vocation à être cocu jusqu'à la fin des temps", "Taisez-vous, vous n'êtes pas harki, vous êtes fils de harki, vous n'avez rien à dire", "retournez avec les gaullistes, là-bas, à Palavas. Ils ont égorgé vos pères comme des porcs". "Vous n'avez rien, vous n'avez pas d'honneur, vous êtes des sous-hommes".

Tout ça en direct devant la télévision régionale couleur. Sinon, c'est pas drole. 
Y'a pas à tortiller, comme on dit chez moi, Georgescu, il se chie pas.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'écrivait Audiard : les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait...
> 
> Faux billet de 250 ...



Enorme! 
Ca me rappelle un Lucky Luke dans lequel un faussaire faisait des faux billets de 3 $


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au vol, quelques perles : "vous faites parti des harkis qui ont vocation à être cocu jusqu'à la fin des temps", "Taisez-vous, vous n'êtes pas harki, vous êtes fils de harki, vous n'avez rien à dire", "retournez avec les gaullistes, là-bas, à Palavas. Ils ont égorgé vos pères comme des porcs". "Vous n'avez rien, vous n'avez pas d'honneur, vous êtes des sous-hommes".



Il attribuait cette façon de penser précisément aux "méchants" :modo: :hosto: :rateau:... Ce qui ne le dédouane nullement :mouais: :rateau: Les premiers signes de la grippe aviaire sans aucun doute... Et sûrement quelques procés en diffamation à la clé. Ça bouge en septimanie !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Tout ça en direct devant la télévision régionale couleur. Sinon, c'est pas drole.
> Y'a pas à tortiller, comme on dit chez moi, Georgescu, il se chie pas.



Effectivement, Georges Frêche n'a vraiment pas l'haleine fraiche (  Pascal 77)

Les hommes politique dans le sud de la France c'est quelque chose que l'on a du mal à imaginer avant d'avoir "pratiqué" un peu... 
Par exemple, pour les élections (surtout municipales et legislatives), il existe apparemment par ici (Provence) dans les petits villages un sport qui consiste non pas à exposer ses idées, son programme, mais plutôt (voir Mickey) à diffamer le concurrent, a jeter sur la place publique (et accessoirement dans les boites aux lettres) des vieilles histoires de familles, des tracts d'insultes...  :sleep:


----------



## rezba (13 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, Georges Frêche n'a vraiment pas l'haleine fraiche (  Pascal 77)
> 
> Les hommes politique dans le sud de la France c'est quelque chose que l'on a du mal à imaginer avant d'avoir "pratiqué" un peu...
> Par exemple, pour les élections (surtout municipales et legislatives), il existe apparemment par ici (Provence) dans les petits villages un sport qui consiste non pas à exposer ses idées, son programme, mais plutôt (voir Mickey) à diffamer le concurrent, a jeter sur la place publique (et accessoirement dans les boites aux lettres) des vieilles histoires de familles, des tracts d'insultes...  :sleep:



Ah ça, c'est de ton côté du Rhône.
De mon côté, on invective en public (le plus courant étant "celui-là il a pas de c ouilles" ), ou alors, on assassine (mais ça c'est chez les catalans...   )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... ou alors, on assassine (mais ça c'est chez les catalans...   )



Ouaiiii c'est pour ça que je les aime tant ces catalans... et pour leur façon de vous recevoir aussi (les hommes d'un coté de la table, les femmes de l'autre...    )


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiii c'est pour ça que je les aime tant ces catalans... et pour leur façon de vous recevoir aussi (les hommes d'un coté de la table, les femmes de l'autre...    )




:rateau:... et ce qui est bien c'est que chez les Catalans les femmes servent le vin...  


C'est le plan de table de la prochaine fois....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:... et ce qui est bien c'est que chez les Catalans les femmes servent le vin...  ...



ha oui, les cruches, tout ça...  

mince, j'aurais ptét pas du celle là, pas pu m'empécher....


----------



## quetzalk (14 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ils ont l'air d'avoir de grosses cailles au texas pour que cela se produise



Ah quand même quelqu'un l'a sortie celle-là ! :love:   
J'en ai pété de rire en lisant la dépêche hier soir j'ai dormi de bonne humeur.
Je sais pas s'ils ont de grosses cailles mais de gros c...  ah oui la chratte, merdre ! :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Février 2006)

franchement, comme dirait charlton eston (je ne sais pas si c'est bien écrit, mais je m'en fous), quand on sait pas tirer, on a quand même le droit d'avoir des M16 pour aller chasser le lombric unicellulaire...


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2006)

Même la Belgique n'en veut pas !!!



> Étrange rumeur que celle, persistante, qui circulait lundi à Paris. Elle faisait état d'un rejet, par les autorités du plat pays, de la demande de Johnny Hallyday de recevoir la nationalité belge.



C'est par ici...


----------



## al02 (14 Février 2006)

Les restes présumés de Jeanne d'Arc vont être analysés.

On va retrouver son ADN.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les restes présumés de Jeanne d'Arc vont être analysés.
> 
> On va retrouver son ADN.



Ca serait donc elle la fille d'Yves Montand ?


----------



## kaviar (14 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les restes présumés de Jeanne d'Arc vont être analysés.
> 
> On va retrouver son ADN.



Ces anglais n'y connaissent vraiment rien en cuisine



> En outre, le chercheur a rappelé que la "pucelle d'Orléans" avait été brûlée à trois reprises le même jour"


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ces anglais n'y connaissent vraiment rien en cuisine


un adn de carbon a tous les coup elle vas juste être bonne a faire des mine de crayon la pucelle.


----------



## al02 (14 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait donc elle la fille d'Yves Montand ?



Non, la fille de Mireille Darc !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Les restes présumés de Jeanne d'Arc vont être analysés.
> 
> On va retrouver son ADN.



Vous savez quelle a été la dernière parole de Jeanne d'Arc ? "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !"   

Bon allez, maintenant une petite info glanée dans le dernier "Sud-Ouest Dimanche" :

*Coming out sur la banquise

Depuis un an, les manchots du Pérou mâles du zoo de Bremerhaven (Allemagne) abandonnent leurs femelles, trop "timides", et s'accouplent entre eux. Les spécialistes inquiets, ont fait venir des femelles suédoises, qui pour être manchottes n'en ont pas froid aux yeux pour autant. Des associations gays ont protesté, furieuses qu'on tente de modifier "l'orientation sexuelle" des oiseaux... Bientôt, "la Marche de l'empereur et des fiertés".*


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez quelle a été la dernière parole de Jeanne d'Arc ? "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !"
> 
> Bon allez, maintenant une petite info glanée dans le dernier "Sud-Ouest Dimanche" :
> 
> ...



Mince, à quand la gay pride aviaire ?


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

faut que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le déplier      :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Houlà! Ma pauv' dame... Mais ça fait bien longtemps que je n'arrive plus à me regarder le slip ainsi...


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ces anglais n'y connaissent vraiment rien en cuisine
> 
> 
> > En outre, le chercheur a rappelé que la "pucelle d'Orléans" avait été brûlée à trois reprises le même jour"



C'était très fréquent, à l'époque. Le bucher, c'était pas un truc d'amateur. On brulait un premier foyer. Lorsqu'il s'éteignait, on regardait si, à l'intérieur du corps, tout avait brulé. Si ce n'était pas le cas, on refaisait un deuxième bucher. A la fin, rebelotte, on regardait. Généralement, les organes qui résistaient le plus étaient le cur et les poumons. Tant que ce n'était pas cramé, on refaisait griller la viande.
Pendant ce temps-là, la populace jetait sur le bucher les trucs prétendus diaboliques qui trainaient dans les parages. Les chats noirs, les boucs, etc... 

Bouillie ou grillée, les rosbifs n'y connaissent rien en viande saignante.


----------



## quetzalk (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le déplier      :rateau: :rateau:



ils ont aussi les Jackass là-bas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps-là, la populace jetait sur le bucher les trucs prétendus diaboliques qui trainaient dans les parages. Les chats noirs, les boucs, etc...


... Modos du bar, Pascal 77, Reineman, Purfils, etc...


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2006)

Le purfils grillé, je suis prêt à faire quelques kilomètres pour voir et sentir ça.


----------



## Philippe (15 Février 2006)

> Depuis quon lui a greffé un rein de femme, le bûcheron croate Stjepan Lizacic a perdu tout goût pour les activités "masculines". Il est désormais incapable dapprécier les beuveries entre copains mais a, en revanche, développé une étrange passion pour "le repassage, la couture, la vaisselle et le tricot". "La greffe a changé ma vie, mais personne ne mavait averti des effets secondaires", a confié au quotidien _24 Sata_ M. Lizacic, devenu la risée de ses camarades.



:love:


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le déplier      :rateau: :rateau:



c'est quand même très pratique pour le transporter ou le ranger sur une étagère


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Modos du bar, Pascal 77, Reineman, Purfils, etc...



Là, je sens venir un incendie de maquis vachement ciblé, en Corse, moi


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même très pratique pour le transporter ou le ranger sur une étagère



Je vois pas la poignée...?   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2006)

Un collectif lillois arose de boue les 4x4 qu'il trouve dans les rues de la capitale nordiste, et signe ses méfaits avec l'explication suivante :
_



			«Le Collectif pour le bien-être du 4 x 4 s'engage à réintroduire le 4 x 4 dans son milieu naturel, et lutte pour que celui-ci retrouve une qualité de vie décente. Parce qu'on ne met pas un husky en appartement, on ne met pas un 4 x 4 en ville.»
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



_


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas la poignée...?   :rateau:



Pourtant, elle est entourée de tissu, pour qu'on se fasse pas d'ampoule en portant.... :rateau:


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2006)

j'avais entendu parler de bombes permettant de mettre de la fausse boue sur les 4*4, afin de faire croire qu'ils étaient utilisés à d'autres fins que de prendre de la place  (suite aux dégonflages de pneus sauvages)..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Essence, acide nitrique, Mini Mir concentré... Je ne vous donnerai pas les proportions exactes...


----------



## imimi (15 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un collectif lillois arose de boue les 4x4 qu'il trouve dans les rues de la capitale nordiste, et signe ses méfaits avec l'explication suivante :
> _«Le Collectif pour le bien-être du 4 x 4 s'engage à réintroduire le 4 x 4 dans son milieu naturel, et lutte pour que celui-ci retrouve une qualité de vie décente. Parce qu'on ne met pas un husky en appartement, on ne met pas un 4 x 4 en ville.»_


 
  
J'm'en vais aller créer le collectif malakofiotte moi  


_*Sauvons les 4x4 de la pollution urbaine !*_​


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Février 2006)

faudrait déjà commencer par interdire les voitures au fioul, et après on pourrait parler des pollutions de la bagnole... mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être dans l'air du temps


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

Y a des filtres à particule.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> faut que quelqu'un se dévoue pour le déplier :rateau: :rateau:


 
Le frère hindou caché de jpmiss?


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> faudrait déjà commencer par interdire les voitures au fioul, et après on pourrait parler des pollutions de la bagnole... mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être dans l'air du temps



t'as un 4*4?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2006)

Quand on sait qu'un 4x4 ne pollue pas plus qu'une berline...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

Là, je pense à SM, et à sa soirée...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pense à SM, et à sa soirée...


 
C'est moyen drôle comme news non?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est moyen drôle comme news non?


 
Ben c'est le titre du fil aussi _ou pas_?


----------



## jphg (15 Février 2006)

"Retour en France du porte-avion Clémenceau"

Wouahahahahahahaha !  
je ne résiste pas.

Et sans passer par le canal de Suez (1,5 m euros le passage) ; donc on contourne l'Afrique, yes !

Chirac nous manquera...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> "Retour en France du porte-avion Clémenceau"
> 
> Wouahahahahahahaha !
> je ne résiste pas.
> ...


 
Mwouarfff en effet ça fait marrer 
Sauf pour les 1.5 M d'Euros qui ne sortirons pas de la poche de Chirac...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mwouarfff en effet ça fait marrer
> Sauf pour les 1.5 M d'Euros qui ne sortirons pas de la poche de Chirac...




Il y a des territoires français dans l'Océan Indien, pas la peine de le ramener en métropole...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

Tu passes Grug?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> "Retour en France du porte-avion Clémenceau"
> 
> Wouahahahahahahaha !
> je ne résiste pas.
> ...



:mouais: Il y aurait comme un "accident" au passage des 40e rugissants, je serais pas plus étonné que ça


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des territoires français dans l'Océan Indien, pas la peine de le ramener en métropole...


 
A priori il rentre a Brest...
En meme temps, des bateaux qui coulent au large de façon inopinée ça s'est deja vu..


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Il y aurait comme un "accident" au passage des 40e rugissants, je serais pas plus étonné que ça


 
Faudrait qu'il dérive pas mal au passage du Cap de Bonne Espérance non?


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Février 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> "Retour en France du porte-avion Clémenceau"
> 
> Wouahahahahahahaha !
> je ne résiste pas.
> ...



 GreenPeace sait fait un ami je crois


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait qu'il dérive pas mal au passage du Cap Horn non?



Ben non, les quarantièmes rugissants représentent une bande d'un peu plus de 1000 Km située entre le 35 ème et le 45 ème parallèle, soit moins de 100 Km au sud du cap de Bonne espérance pour leur partie nord.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A priori il rentre a Brest...
> En meme temps, des bateaux qui coulent au large de façon inopinée ça s'est deja vu..



on nous signale que Alain Mafart et Dominique Prieur sont retraités... et qu'il semble ne pas y avoir de volontaire pour jouer aux époux Turange...    

Ceci dit, avec la chkoumoune ambiante, sont foutu de le louper le vrai faux vrai (ou faux vrai faux ? mince...    ) bref, le "coulage" (la coulure ?)...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bref, le "coulage" (la coulure ?)...


 
Ca aurait ete plus facile si il avait été en bronze...


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

*ça y est on confine les dindes* :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## jphg (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça y est on confine les dindes



si on pouvait confiner Chirac...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> si on pouvait confiner Chirac...



Il parait qu'un ou deux juges d'instructions attendent la fin de son mandat pour procéder !


----------



## yvos (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'un ou deux juges d'instructions attendent la fin de son mandat pour procéder !



ils vont le désamianter, lui aussi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Il y aurait comme un "accident" au passage des 40e rugissants, je serais pas plus étonné que ça



En même temps, le couler serait encore la meilleure solution pour s'en débarasser (parce que là on est ridicule à mort). Après tout il est très vieux. Alors, un trou dans la coque, ça va vite à cet âge là.  

Cela dit, au-delà du cas du Clémenceau, ce sont des centaines de bateaux bourrés d'amiante, qui vont arriver en fin de vie dans les prochaines années, qui vont poser problème.


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2006)

[SIZE=+1]Ramassage de chaussures sur une plage de l'île nérlandaise de Terschelling





[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] Des milliers de chaussures tombées à la mer pendant une tempête se sont échouées sur l'île de Terschelling, dans le nord-ouest des Pays-Bas, provoquant un attroupement d'habitants qui tentaient de constituer des paires. 
 Arie Ouwerkerk (AFP/AFP/ANP - lundi 13 février 2006, 8h42)




[/SIZE]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=+1]Ramassage de chaussures sur une plage de l'île nérlandaise de Terschelling
> 
> (...)
> 
> [/SIZE]



C'est le pied là-bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ils vont le désamianter, lui aussi?



Y va pas rester grand-chose, alors !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=+1]Ramassage de chaussures sur une plage de l'île nérlandaise de Terschelling
> 
> [/SIZE][SIZE=-1] Des milliers de chaussures tombées à la mer pendant une tempête se sont échouées sur l'île de Terschelling, dans le nord-ouest des Pays-Bas, provoquant un attroupement d'habitants qui tentaient de constituer des paires.
> &#8226; Arie Ouwerkerk (AFP/AFP/ANP - lundi 13 février 2006, 8h42)
> ...



Ça me fait penser, il y a un an ou deux à ce porte container qui avait perdu un container entier de canards en plastique dans l'Atlantique !


----------



## Philippe (15 Février 2006)

> La dernière demeure des pages web
> 
> Pris de vertige à lidée que le web annonce quune page nexiste plus, un halluciné a entrepris de sortir le cyberhéritage des poubelles de lHistoire. Un archivage titanesque. Cest lhistoire dun fou  ou dun génie, cest selon : celle de Brewster Kahle, qui, voici plusieurs années, a installé ses quartiers avec une trentaine de collaborateurs dans une base militaire reconvertie à San Francisco. Ordre de mission : déclarer une guerre sans merci à l_Error 404, document not found_. Sans doute le message derreur le plus frustrant du Net, le 404 indique le plus souvent que linformation recherchée a été effacée, probablement perdue à jamais dans le cyberespace.
> Le nombre de pages créées sur la Toile atteint le rythme fou de 1 milliard par an. Des dizaines de milliers de pages sont remises à jour toutes les heures. Simultanément, 10 % des pages disparaissent après une semaine dexistence, la durée moyenne dun document ne dépasse pas une quarantaine de jours. Doù lidée, lancée par Brewster, darchiver un maximum de ces témoins, écrits, sonores et visuels. Et doffrir aux générations futures une photographie numérique plus ou moins fidèle de létat de la civilisation à un moment m de lhistoire contemporaine.
> ...



On est bien peu de choses...


----------



## jphg (16 Février 2006)

wouahahahaha !!



> PARIS (AP) - Le maire socialiste de Brest François Cuillandre ne cache pas son opposition au rapatriement du "Clemenceau" vers son port où, affirme-t-il, "aucune entreprise n'est capable d'effectuer ce lourd travail" de désamiantage de l'ancien porte-avions.
> 
> "A Brest, nous savons faire les porte-avions, nous ne savons pas les défaire", a souligné M. Cuillandre sur RTL, mercredi soir.



source


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

le maire de Brest a dit:
			
		

> "A Brest, nous savons faire les porte-avions, nous ne savons pas les défaire", a souligné M. Cuillandre



Il à qu'à faire venir des japonais, ils ont acquis une grande expérience dans ce domaine entre 1942 et 1945 (les américains aussi, d'ailleurs) !


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

c'est quand même fou de voir qu'un porte avion, porte étendard de la formidâaaaaable armée française s'avère plus dangereux maintenant que pendant son service


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Février 2006)

dans le même temps, on le mettrait au milieu de la méditerrannée et on s'entrainerait avec nos missiles, ça permettrait peut être à l'armée française de se servir un peu de ses jouets...

Nous qui vivons dans un pays si triste dans lequel il ne vient même pas à l'idée de nos politiques de divertir nos bons soldats, en allant massacrer l'emisphère Sud...

Ach, la paix, gross malheur...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dans le même temps, on le mettrait au milieu de la méditerrannée et on s'entrainerait avec nos missiles, ça permettrait peut être à l'armée française de se servir un peu de ses jouets...


Pas possible, il y a déjà la Corse, autant ne pas cumuler les risques - et aucun politique (en tous cas, aucun politique _à jeun_) n'a jamais envisagé d'aller faire décorciser la Corse en Inde pour la revendre au prix de la caillasse et du maquis.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Février 2006)

c'est te dire si on est gouverné par des c******s molles... (oh fichtre la chatte bordel :rose: )


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

ça m'étonnerait pas qu'une subite grosse tempête se déclenche et le fasse chavirer, au hasard, dans les eaux territoriales de l'Angola..


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Février 2006)

je te trouve pas très charitable... avec le hasard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

Nouvelle de dernière minute : le Norway, ex-"France", qui devait lui aussi être démantelé (et qui est lui aussi bourré d'amiante), vient d'être interdit d'entrer au Bengladesh, pays où devait avoir lieu le démantèlement.
Moi je vous le dis : nous sommes maudits !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle de dernière minute : le Norway, ex-"France", qui devait lui aussi être démantelé (et qui est lui aussi bourré d'amiante), vient d'être interdit d'entrer au Bengladesh, pays où devait avoir lieu le démantèlement.
> Moi je vous le dis : nous sommes maudits !



Mais non, c'est le ferrailleur bengladeshi qui est maudit, là, c'est lui qui a racheté l'épave aux norvégiens. C'est l'épave du Norway, pas celle du France.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est le ferrailleur bengladeshi qui est maudit, là, c'est lui qui a racheté l'épave aux norvégiens. C'est l'épave du Norway, pas celle du France.



Remarque : sur ce coup là, l'Etat français n'aura rien à payer. Parce que le retour du Clémenceau va coûter 1,5 miliions d'euros.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Remarque : sur ce coup là, l'Etat français n'aura rien à payer. Parce que le retour du Clémenceau va coûter 1,5 miliions d'euros.


J'ai d'ailleurs entendu que les droits de passage du canal de suez avaient couté 2 millions d'euros, à l'aller...
D'ou le retour par le cap de bonne espérance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d'ailleurs entendu que les droits de passage du canal de suez avaient couté 2 millions d'euros, à l'aller...
> D'ou le retour par le cap de bonne espérance.



Ça, pour la bonne espérance, on espère bien... s'en débarasser au plus vite. Mais rien que pour le retour, il faut compter 3 mois. Alors le feuilleton est loin d'être terminé. Suite au prochain épisode.


----------



## Fulvio (16 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, il y a déjà la Corse, autant ne pas cumuler les risques - et aucun politique (en tous cas, aucun politique _à jeun_) n'a jamais envisagé d'aller faire décorciser la Corse en Inde pour la revendre au prix de la caillasse et du maquis.



Ballot va ! Tu veux faire passer la Corse par où, par Suez ou par Gibraltar


----------



## Fulvio (16 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle de dernière minute : le Norway, ex-"France", qui devait lui aussi être démantelé (et qui est lui aussi bourré d'amiante), vient d'être interdit d'entrer au Bengladesh, pays où devait avoir lieu le démantèlement.
> Moi je vous le dis : nous sommes maudits !



Pinaise ! Si on n'arrive plus à refiler nos merdes aux pays en voie de développement...

Au fait, c'est pas un pays musulman, le Bengladesh ? Ceci expliquerait peut-être cela...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise ! Si on n'arrive plus à refiler nos merdes aux pays en voie de développement...



C'est vrai que c'est un comble.
Fulvius soulève là un point intéressant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est un comble.
> Fulvius soulève là un point intéressant.



C'est vrai ça. Qu'est-ce qu'ils viennent nous emmerder les indiens et consorts. Ils devraient s'estimer heureux qu'on leur donne du boulot.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle de dernière minute : le Norway, ex-"France", qui devait lui aussi être démantelé (et qui est lui aussi bourré d'amiante), vient d'être interdit d'entrer au Bengladesh, pays où devait avoir lieu le démantèlement.
> Moi je vous le dis : nous sommes maudits !



En fait, dans le "nouveau monde", on dit simpelement "Maudit Français"  Et on ne parle pas de politique..


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

Ah tiens.
Dans les "pas drôles" je viens de tomber là-dessus :
Un religieux musulman pakistanais offre une récompense à qui flinguera un des caricaturistes danois qui a dessiné Mahomet...

http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/etranger/20060217.FAP7804.html?1346

(Pas dégueu la récompense quand même... vais y penser moi)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

T'as pas déjà une voiture ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas déjà une voiture ?


Ah pour rien au monde je ne changerais ma clio rouge ferrari!! 

...
Pis tant que j'y pense, le million j'en ferai rien je crois (a part payer un mec pour casser la gueule à Julien Courbet)

...
Boh, ben pour la beauté du geste alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah pour rien au monde je ne changerais ma clio rouge ferrari!!
> 
> ...
> Pis tant que j'y pense, le million j'en ferai rien je crois (a part payer un mec pour casser la gueule à Julien Courbet)
> ...



Quel million ? ils parlent d'un million et demi ... de roupies (un peu plus de 14000 ). Le million de dollars annoncé par le religieux doit être payé par une association de bijoutiers ... qui se refuse à tout commentaire à ce sujet !


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

ben quoi?
Pour casser la gueule à Julien Courbet, les mecs ils prendront pas plus de 14000 Euros quand même?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Février 2006)

Je veux bien rajouter dans le pot commun pour lui casser la gueule une 2eme fois


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Février 2006)

Au fait le CLEM est au point mort y'a contentieux entre la France et la société de remorquage qu'a pas du être payer sur l'aller. Alors pour le retour c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi?
> Pour casser la gueule à Julien Courbet, les mecs ils prendront pas plus de 14000 Euros quand même?



Non, mais après Julien Courbet, lui, il risque bien de te prendre plus !


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Au fait le CLEM est au point mort y'a contentieux entre la France et la société de remorquage qu'a pas du être payer sur l'aller. Alors pour le retour c'est pas gagné...




L'Etat vit au dessus de ses moyens...faut faire des économies...bien joué...bravo ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'Etat vit au dessus de ses moyens...faut faire des économies...bien joué...bravo ....



Malheureusement, c'est pas au dessus de ses moyens, qu'il vit, c'est au dessus des notres ! :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2006)

Pas de politique!!

Et la chartre alors! 

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Au fait le CLEM est au point mort y'a contentieux entre la France et la société de remorquage qu'a pas du être payer sur l'aller. Alors pour le retour c'est pas gagné...



L'état devrait offrir une récompense de 14000 euros à celui qui fera disparaître le CLEM (en le coulant par exemple).        
Comment ça "copieur" ?   

Sinon, j'ai LA solution : faire appel à Julien Courbet (on lui cassera la gueule après s'il échoue).


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Février 2006)

Mais s'il réussi, on aura quand même le droit de lui casser sa gueule


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique!!
> 
> Et la chartre alors!
> 
> ​



C'est pas de la politique mais de la comptabilité


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et la *chartre* alors!
> 
> ​



Elle trône toujours au milieu de l'Eure et Loire, aux dernières nouvelles 


  

Sinon, à part ça, je vais finir par croire qu'il y en a ici qui n'apprécient que moyennement Julien Courbet


----------



## al02 (18 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique!!
> 
> Et la* chartre* alors!
> 
> ​



La charte !! Car la *chartre* est une *prison*   



> CHARTRE, subst. fém.
> Arch. Prison. Étant aux fers en chartre anglaise, depuis un mois, Perrot Chapon se voua à madame sainte Catherine (A. FRANCE, Vie de Jeanne d'Arc, 1908, p. 119).
> P. ext. Habitacle clos de reclus :
> 
> 1. Il décida aussi que la détention ne serait plus forcément perpétuelle. La cellule du religieux en chartre contenait un lit, une table, une chaise, une cheminée et quelques images pieuses; (...) le reclus avait le droit de converser avec ses frères, les moines, le jour de la saint Martin et le dimanche de la quinquagésime; ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à part ça, je vais finir par croire qu'il y en a ici qui n'apprécient que moyennement Julien Courbet



Sans aucun doute


----------



## kaviar (18 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La charte !! Car la *chartre* est une *prison*



*Charte ou Chartre : n.f. (lat. carta, papier)*

1.	Loi, règle fondamentale. La Charte des droits de l'homme.
2.	Ensemble des lois constitutionnelles d'un état. La grande Charte d'Angleterre de 1215.
3.	Titre qui consignait des droits, des privilèges, ou qui règlait des intérêts au Moyen Age.

*(Larousse 2001)*


----------



## TheraBylerm (18 Février 2006)

En restant dans le thème religieux (Chartres, cathédrale, je sors...) j'en profite pour soumettre une news qui date un peu, mais que j'ai gardé en mémoire, car elle m'a fait rire...

En gros : Un prêtre italien s'est vu demandé par un juge de prouver l'existence de Jésus Christ. Le pretre est en effet accusé "d'abuser de la crédulité populaire", un crime en droit italien.   

L'article se trouve ici...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2006)

Noël Mamère réclame le désamiantage et le démantèlement du croiseur Colbert, amarré à Bordeaux depuis 1993 et tranformé en musée. 







Ah non ! Il ne va pas s'y mettre lui aussi !


----------



## reineman (19 Février 2006)

en meme temps, noel mamere c'est pas un mec serieux...meme les écolos le trouvent polluant
on aurait du le couler sous quatre mille metre ce porte avion, comme le fait la plupart des pays.


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Février 2006)

Ben Laden a pris le train au Canada, un 11 septembre.

http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060218/CPINSOLITE/60218079/5406/CPINSOLITE


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

D'après la photo du lien, c'est un train électrique, au moins lui fait un effort d'écologie pour les transports, pas comme mamère


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Février 2006)

Faudra aussi penser à changer les papiers peints du Maille Breze à Nantes...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

Bon les modos, qui a déposé ce brevet ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ben Laden a pris le train au Canada, un 11 septembre.
> 
> http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060218/CPINSOLITE/60218079/5406/CPINSOLITE




excellent


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Février 2006)

J'aurais pu  mettre la photo sur "Plus belles photos" quoique c'est à discuter... ou mieux, photo de voyage...mais comme ça concerne l'actualité, j'avoue que la pub m'a plutôt laissée pantoise... 

Cette pub vient juste d'être mise. Avant que je prenne la photo - à bord d'un véhicule - j'ai vu deux personnes de couleur pâles, qui prenaient aussi l'image, caméra-pro en main. 

Comme les poulets meurent comme des mouches pas trop loin d'ici - Nigeria - on se pose de sérieuses questions...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

oui, fait gaffe à toi. J'ai habité il y a quelques années au Nigeria dans la région de Onitsha. c'était magnifique mais tout y prend des proportions...

Par contre qu'est ce que c'est beau

j'ai passé 1 an aussi à Cotonou (juste avant le Nigeria), on est parti la veille du coup d'état Du Dahomey c'est devenu le Bénin. Et depuis, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont beaucoup de mal. Chez eux, si ça y arrive, ça va être terrible:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## kaviar (22 Février 2006)

La CIA s'affaire à réécrire l'Histoire...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2006)

ils sont quand même drôle ces cons d'américains (usa, pas les autres), j'aime bien ce type de nouvelles... merci petit &#339;uf d'esturgeon...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Boa sont pas plus cons que tout le monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ils sont quand même drôle ces cons d'américains (usa, pas les autres), j'aime bien ce type de nouvelles... merci petit &#339;uf d'esturgeon...



Pas tant que ça, ou du moins si, mais pas tout le temps. Ils se disent que faire disparaître leurs conneries passées rendra moins inacceptable les renouvellements récents de ces mêmes conneries, qui, du coups passeront pour des conneries nouvelles.

Pour sauver la face, quand on ne sait pas apprendre de ses erreurs, il vaut mieux faire disparaître les traces des dites erreurs, et faire croire que c'est la première fois qu'on les commet.

C'est bien un raisonnement de services secrets, ça, tiens !  :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Boa sont pas plus cons que tout le monde.



tu veux vraiment qu'on tente une démonstration par l'exemple, on risque de faire exploser les serveurs...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Certe, y aurait tellement de contre-exemples 

Enfin si t'es persuadé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu veux vraiment qu'on tente une démonstration par l'exemple, on risque de faire exploser les serveurs...



Il a pas dit 'sont pas con", il a dit "pas plus que tout le monde", la démo par l'exemple tournerait vite à son avantage, pas au tien ! Par contre, pour le serveur, là, t'as raison


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

je viens de lire un truc à faire très peur


L'INSERM a été mandaté par le ministère de l'intérieur pour faire une étude sur les comportement dangereux.

Ils ont mis en avant le fait qu'il fallait détecter les comportements "à risque "des le plus jeune âge!!! Ainsi, les instits de maternel sont elles encourgés à dénoncer les comportements "déviants":
   piquage de sucette, défenestrage de poupée et autres joyeusetés que tous les enfants connaissent.

L'idée est d'anticiper les personnages déviants:hein: et ainsi de pouvoir les traiter?????




Là, c'est plus les plombs qu'ils ont pêté, c'est leur cervelle. Et dire qu'il ya un nain karchériste en liberté...


Idem pour les pistes en montagne, ils veulent créer une troupe spécialisée:mouais: A quand les radars?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

Hier, en Belgique, un F-16 en grandes manoeuvres a perdu un "truc" de 300 kilos qui est tombé à Charleroi pas très loin d'un quartier bourré d'écoles.... 

Déjà qu'on avait perdu notre seul sous-marin durant une journée portes ouvertes !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

excellent.

et qu'est ce qu'il a perdu le F16? le pilote de 300KG? Mayday, mayday, on attend l'avion maintenant.


C'est amusant ce bouton, j'avais jamais fait gaffe, il appuie et paf! 7° ciel.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> excellent.
> et qu'est ce qu'il a perdu le F16? le pilote de 300KG? Mayday, mayday, on attend l'avion maintenant.


  ... c'était son système de "contre-mesures" attaché (enfin, façon de parler ! :rateau: ) sous l'appareil ... Argh !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

ben là au moins il est sur des contre mesures. Faut l'envoyer à Ben Laden (l'homme pas la machine à laver), lui va réussir là où tout le monde se plante. BAAAANNNZZZAIII

Taing, se prendre une fourchette de 300Kg en pleine poire, ça pardonne pas


ceci dit et à te lire: ouf pour les gamins et les gens alentours


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'était son système de "contre-mesures" attaché (enfin, façon de parler ! :rateau: ) sous l'appareil ... Argh !



C'est pas ça, qu'on appelle une "pièce jointe" ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'on avait perdu notre seul sous-marin durant une journée portes ouvertes !!!!!!




TOC TOC ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> TOC TOC ?



Qui es là??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Qui es là??



C'est le plombier (polonais par les temps qui courent  ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est le plombier (polonais par les temps qui courent  ).



Non, c'est les services vétérinaires, pour l'euthanasie des canards


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est les services vétérinaires, pour l'euthanasie des canards



Meurtrier!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Meurtrier!



Laisse. Nous, on est déjà immunisés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Laisse. Nous, on est déjà immunisés.



Contre l'euthanasie ?


----------



## kaviar (23 Février 2006)

Coup dur pour le peer-to-peer


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Coup dur pour le peer-to-peer


 Heureusement que je suis allergique à la mule. 



Je préfère les petits torrents de montagne


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Ben quand on indexe des milliers de fichiers illégaux c'est pas surprenant non plus, vu que c'est illégal, même s'ils n'hébergeent pas lesdits fichiers.


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

Rubrique  : actualités *pas amusantes du tout* :







Attentat dans un lieu saint chiite et représailles contre des lieux de culte sunnites.
Guerre des mosquées entre chiites et sunnites en Irak

Les caricatures ne suffisent plus, il faut qu'ils s'en prennent aux lieux sacrés.  

Vraiment, j'ai plus de considération pour un canard atteint de la grippe aviaire !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Tu veux dire que si on refait des caricatures ils vont bien s'entendre ?


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que si on refait des caricatures ils vont bien s'entendre ?



Oui, pour nous taper dessus ou incendier l'ambassade du Danemark. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pour nous taper dessus ou incendier l'ambassade du Danemark. :mouais:



Faut dire, aussi, ces danois ... Faire des caricatures, et pas ignifuger leurs ambassades !


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, aussi, ces danois ... Faire des caricatures, et pas ignifuger leurs ambassades !




il faut dire aussi, ces danois....

ça suffit, non??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire, aussi, ces danois ... Faire des caricatures, et pas ignifuger leurs ambassades !



En même temps, tu ne peux pas demander à des clébards de penser à ce genre de choses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il faut dire aussi, ces danois....
> 
> ça suffit, non??



Nan!
Tiens regarde...







 :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Février 2006)

_Raz-de-marée de purin dans un hameau allemand

*BERLIN (AFP)* - jeudi 23 février 2006 

- Les 50 habitants d'un petit village du centre de l'Allemagne ont été submergés par un torrent pestilentiel, lorsque 270.000 litres de purin, échappés d'un silo, se sont répandus dans leurs rues.
Le purin a envahi mardi soir les rues d'Elsa, un hameau situé près de Coburg, dans le nord de la Bavière, à la suite de l'éclatement d'un silo, pour des raisons encore non élucidées. Les flots nauséabonds ont atteint par endroits une hauteur de 50 centimètres.

Les autorités ne pouvaient pas se prononcer mercredi sur une éventuelle pollution de la nappe phréatique.

Les pompiers ont dû ériger des barrières de neige pour tenter d'endiguer le flot d'excréments, avant de réussir à le pomper.

A la fin de l'opération, les secouristes n'avaient qu'une envie: "se doucher", selon un porte-parole._

Oh putée, oh purin...


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Raz-de-marée de purin dans un hameau allemand



Pouahh, bonjour les dégâts !


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2006)

Cela me rappelle un peu cette histoire :



> TIRANA (AFP), le 29-09-2002
> La capitale albanaise, Tirana, demeurait dimanche en grande partie inondée par les eaux d'un lac artificiel situé à proximité de la ville, après l'ouverture malencontreuse, la veille, d'une vanne du barrage de retenue par un employé *en état d'ébriété*.



Voir le texte complet :


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> _Raz-de-marée de purin dans un hameau allemand_



Ils ont humé un air *pur* outre-Rh*in*.


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2006)

http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-26839341@7-37,0.html

Le metteur en scène du James Bond "Meurs un autre jour", a été .../... surpris en train de racoler en travesti.
Lee Tamahori, avait été arrêté le 8 janvier après être entré dans la voiture d'un policier en civil à Hollywood, au nord-ouest de Los Angeles, et lui avoir proposé des relations sexuelles contre de l'argent. Il était habillé en femme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Ça devait être une "mise en scène" !


----------



## al02 (24 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0,14-0,39-26839341@7-37,0.html
> 
> Le metteur en scène du James Bond "Meurs un autre jour", a été .../... surpris en train de racoler en travesti.
> Lee Tamahori, avait été arrêté le 8 janvier après être entré dans la voiture d'un policier en civil à Hollywood, au nord-ouest de Los Angeles, et lui avoir proposé des relations sexuelles contre de l'argent. Il était habillé en femme.



C'est pas bien. Un P.D.Gay !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Il avait du confondre "traveling" et "travelo" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça devait être une "mise en scène" !



Ou des repérages pour son prochain film : un remake de "La cage aux folles".


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

"Vous trouvez le Tabasco un peu fade? Vous aimez collectionner les aphtes? Vous réveiller au milieu de la nuit avec des crampes insupportables? Le site anglais BoysStuff vous met au défi. Allez-vous oser la Jersey Death Sauce, la sauce aux piments de la mort qui tue? 
Sur l'échelle de "Ouahçabrûle" cette bouteille de 150 ml de Jersey Death Sauce assure de piquer la langue 75 fois plus que le Tabasco, 750 fois plus que le Jalapeño. Sans rire, il paraît qu'une échelle a été inventée en 1912 par un chimiste appelé Scoville, servant à mesurer les effets "hot" des piments et autres sauces à base de piments. Mieux: un blog entier est consacré aux sauces pimentées"

Sources: lebloggadget.com


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Parue dans Libération. Comment voulez vous que les gamins comprennent quelque chose?

La cour d'appel de Pau vient d'ordonner la dissolution du GPMF, initialement intitulé Gouvernement provisoire de la monarchie française, rebaptisé Groseille Pomme Mandarine Framboise. Motif : cette association porte atteinte à la forme républicaine du gouvernement (article 3 de la loi du 1er juillet 1901). A l'origine du GPMF, un avocat facétieux, Me Fortabat-Labatut, s'étonnant de ce que l'article 1 du code civil faisait explicitement référence à la monarchie : _«Les lois sont exécutoires en vertu de la promulgation qui en est faite par le Roi [...]. La promulgation sera réputée connue dans le département de la résidence royale un jour après, délai augmenté d'autant de jours qu'il y aura de fois dix myriamètres (environ vingt lieues anciennes) avec le chef-lieu de chaque département.»_ Des générations d'étudiants en droit se sont amusées de ce reste de l'Ancien Régime qu'aucun Parlement n'a jamais trouvé le temps d'actualiser (pudiquement, les éditions Dalloz mettaient entre crochets «le président de la République» après «le Roi»). Ce n'est qu'en 2004 qu'une ordonnance a toiletté le texte. 
L'avocat avait choisi la provocation pour porter l'affaire devant les tribunaux. La manoeuvre a réussi au-delà de ses espérances, mais pas dans le sens souhaité : le parquet de Bayonne exige aussitôt la dissolution du GPMF, la fermeture de ses locaux et l'interdiction de réunion de ses membres, le tout avec exécution provisoire. Dissous en première instance, le GPMF avait fait appel en changeant d'intitulé, passant de la monarchie au domaine fruitier. Me Fortabat-Labatut plaidait également que l'interdiction de réunion l'empêchait _de facto_ de fréquenter sa femme (ils sont les deux seuls membres du GPMF)* en violation de l'article 215 du code civil qui oblige les époux à une communauté de vie *, et que la fermeture des locaux de l'association concernait leur domicile conjugal... Rien n'y a fait, la cour d'appel a tout confirmé : _«Ce groupement considère que la France est toujours une royauté avec une apparente vacance du trône ; par cette seule affirmation, il porte atteinte à la forme républicaine du gouvernement.»_ Quant à _«la prétendue atteinte aux droits des époux»_, la cour considère l'argument _«inopérant»_. On ne rigole pas avec ces choses-là, sauf à la lecture du code civil.



un peu long mais pas mal; surtout le fait que l'interdiction de réunion l'empêchait de voir sa femme! ils n'étaient que 2 dans cette assos.:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Là, je viens de recevoir cette brochure touristique. s'il y a des amateurs ...   





EDIT : Ben, pourquoi elle marche pas la balise img   
EDIT bis : parce qu'elle ne supporte pas les caractères accentués dans les noms de fichiers !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Et c'est le coté obscur qui manoeuvre la bête, he bê!:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de recevoir cette brochure touristique. s'il y a des amateurs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est MAM qui est aux commandes (la pauvre, elle s'est fait lâché par ses petits camarades du gouvernement qui ne voulaient surtout pas mettre les pieds dans ce merdier ) ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

IL est beau Jacquot :love: on voit qu'il mange des pommes


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> IL est beau Jacquot :love: on voit qu'il mange des pommes



Ben ... si tu le veux, on te le donne, hein !


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Février 2006)

oh oui, c'est cadeau, ça nous fait plaisir...
et puis c'est offert de bon c&#339;ur...


----------



## rezba (28 Février 2006)

Libération, 28 février 2006.
Une expertise collective de l'INSERM préconise de repérer les futurs délinquants chez les jeunes enfants.

"C'est en septembre que l'Inserm a publié cette expertise collective. Un travail fait exclusivement à partir de notions épidémiologiques et de santé publique (repérage, dépistage, programme de prévention). Et, au final, l'expertise préconisait _«le repérage des perturbations du comportement dès la crèche et l'école maternelle»_. L'air de rien, les chercheurs stigmatisaient comme pathologiques _«des colères et des actes de désobéissance»,_ et les présentaient comme _«prédictifs» _d'une délinquance. _«Des traits de caractères, tels que la froideur affective, la tendance à la manipulation, le cynisme, l'agressivité»,_ mais aussi _«l'indocilité, l'impulsivité, l'indice de moralité bas»,_ sont ainsi mentionnés _«comme associés à la précocité des agressions»_.

Ces conclusions ont été rapidement reprises par les proches de Nicolas Sarkozy, qui voient dans ce rapport une légitimation scientifique de leurs avancées en matière de lutte contre la criminalité.

"Jacques-Alain Bénisti, député UMP du Val-de-Marne, ardent partisan de la méthode prédictive, était allé jusqu'à dessiner sur une belle courbe le _«parcours déviant»_ du jeune qui _«s'écarte du droit chemin»,_ dans un rapport remis à Dominique de Villepin, fin 2004. Fin 2005, le syndicat des commissaires de police avait, lui aussi, suggéré d'identifier les comportements précurseurs de la délinquance _«dès la crèche, la maternelle ou l'école primaire»_.

Babilleurs mythomanes, voleurs de cubes en crèche, prenez garde, on vous a à l'il.


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2006)

ça fait vraiment flipper ce truc :afraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Bientôt la précrim' comme dans minority report...
Dick était un visionnaire.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

J'ai l'impression que les modos prennent des notes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Babilleurs mythomanes, voleurs de cubes en crèche, prenez garde, on vous a à l'il...


... Si en plus vous n'avez pas la bonne couleur...


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que les modos prennent des notes.



Toi, je suis sûr qu'a 1 an tu avais déjà toute la panoplie du délinquant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je suis sûr qu'a 1 an tu avais déjà toute la panoplie du délinquant !



A l'echographie, c'était déjà un foetus plus que suspect...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

Remarque 1 : Ce genre d'étude peut mener à terme à l'éradication pure et simple de la Corse...

Remarque 2 : Quand JE fais ce genre d'allusion, c'est de l'humour. Quand VOUS le faite, c'est plus que suspect...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Remarque 2 : Quand JE fais ce genre d'allusion, c'est de l'humour. Quand VOUS le faite, c'est plus que suspect...



Tu aurais pu dire
"Si je me les sers avec autant de verve,
c'est parce que je ne permettrais pas qu'un autre me les serve"

Mais c'est là vous demander trop d'élégance...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Remarque 1 : Ce genre d'étude peut mener à terme à l'éradication pure et simple de la Corse...
> 
> Remarque 2 : Quand JE fais ce genre d'allusion, c'est de l'humour. Quand VOUS le faite, c'est plus que suspect...



De la Corse ou des Corses? Parce que selon le cas, l'étude n'a pas le même intérêt...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A l'echographie, c'était déjà un foetus plus que suspect...



C'est sur qu'un foetus avec des lunettes noires et des moustaches, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est là vous demander trop d'élégance...



- En société, il ne faut jamais dire : "Vous avez vu? Il y a une grosse me-rde de blork sur le tapis!!!"

- Non, ne dites rien. Posez simplement le pied sur la déjection disgracieuse et proposez à vos hôtes une promenade dans le parc...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Une machine sans coeur a dit:
			
		

> Réflechissez un poil avant de bouler à nouveau notre bon Patoch'. Même s'il mériterait bien un grand coudboule dans sa face, trouvez un autre moyen de signifier votre hilarité et pensez un peu aux autres... Yen a des très con aussi!



 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

Non, rien :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comparaison grippe aviaire/vache folle : "Enfin c'est inquiétant quand même... Ça vole partout les oiseaux, *alors que les vaches ça volait pas* !"



'tain, t'es certaine de ça ? M**** , j'devais encore être bourré, alors !


----------



## kaviar (28 Février 2006)

Un chat porteur de la souche H5N1

Le principe de précaution invoqué sur MacGénération ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

x :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Un chat porteur de la souche H5N1
> 
> Le principe de précaution invoqué sur MacGénération ?



Oui : BackCat n'a plus le droit de sortir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui : BackCat n'a plus le droit de sortir.



C'est donc pour ça qu'on ne le voit presque plus ! Chaton, pense à cuire les nioubes avant conso, sinon, tu risques gros !


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

Une vidéo montre Bush averti du grave danger posé par Katrina


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

*Les scientifiques ont calculé qu'un gros morceau de roche cosmique présentait une faible possibilité, de l'ordre d'un sur mille, de venir percuter la Terre au début du siècle prochain, en provoquant des destructions massives, a indiqué jeudi un spécialiste de la Nasa.*


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Les scientifiques ont calculé qu'un gros morceau de roche cosmique présentait une faible possibilité, de l'ordre d'un sur mille, de venir percuter la Terre au début du siècle prochain, en provoquant des destructions massives, a indiqué jeudi un spécialiste de la Nasa.*


C'est quand même cool de savoir qu'après notre mort les nioubes continuerons à morfler


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même cool de savoir qu'après notre mort les nioubes continuerons à morfler



Oui, depuis la lecture de l'info je suis très joyeux !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

vous ètes tous des sadiques, je m'en doutais.


Pensez aussi à toute cette décendance qui verra ça (ou ne le verra pas).


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> vous ètes tous des sadiques, je m'en doutais.
> 
> 
> Pensez aussi à toute cette décendance qui verra ça (ou ne le verra pas).



Bah justement, c'est bien de l'imaginer se prendre ca sur le casque qui nous fait rire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Pensez aussi à toute cette décendance qui verra ça (ou ne le verra pas).



Remarque si une autre arrive en se cachant derrière le soleil ça risque d'être drôle aussi et beaucoup plus rapidement


----------



## kaviar (2 Mars 2006)

*Le bébé Google*
Le 12 septembre 2005, à Kalmar (Suède), le premier "bébé Google" est né et se prénomme "Google Kai". Lheureux papa, Walid Elias Kai (appartenant à une société de référencement locale) et la maman, Carol Kai, se portent bien. Ils ont créé un site web avec les photos du petit et foison de liens Google.

Tout sur Google Kai


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

J'espère qu'il n'a pas une myopie pour voir l'astéroïde


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

> *Mousticator*
> Pour disperser des bandes de jeunes trop bruyantes, les anglais ont trouvé l'improbable parade : un émetteur de haute fréquence inaudibles pour leurs aînés



Que l'on se rassure, le toutou à sa mémère est épargné....

Le "Sonic Teenager Deterrent" ou en français dans le texte "Agent de dissuasion sonore pour adolescents"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

là, maintenant sur la 5 :afraid:


débat sur l'intérêt de débusquer à l'âge de 3 ans les comportements à risque chez les enfants. Rendez vous compte, un petiot qui "vole" la gomme de son voisin, l'est pas bien lui, ça sera surement un grand délinquant:mouais:

NON, je ne fais pas de politique! je constate que Orwell avait écrit des choses qui malheureusement arrivent:rose::rose::rose:


Fil d'info, Valou crevé (je sais pas pourquoi:rose. vivement le printemps


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

Entendu en début de soirée : 

Les SPA de la région lyonnaise sont presque en saturation. Les refuges ont récupéré énormément de chats dans les dernières 48h.
De là à faire un rapport entre cette vague d'abandons et les annonces concernant des chats allemands parait-il inféctés du virus H5N1... 
C'est moi ou les gens sont cons?

M'enfin quoi, moi mes chats je les ai brulés, et voilà, j'ai emmerdé personne!


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin quoi, moi mes chats je les ai brulés, et voilà, j'ai emmerdé personne!



tu te fous de nous ou quoi? qu'est ce que ça fouette un chat qui cuit!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu te fous de nous ou quoi? qu'est ce que ça fouette un chat qui cuit!



Pas si tu les épluches avant


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas si tu les épluches avant


Notre bon Patoch' m'a pris de court.


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

en même temps, quand y a toute une smala à nourrir, t'épluches pas...trop long!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, quand y a toute une smala à nourrir, t'épluches pas...trop long!


Ah mais nan, on parle pas de subsistance, on parle de principe de précaution.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

là, j'ai pas envie de déconner. Je l'ai vu aussi :afraid: . Ce niveau de débilité

je préfère ne rien dire:rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

NB: il n'y a rien contre ce que vous vennez d'écrire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> NB: il n'y a rien contre ce que vous vennez d'écrire.


Nan nan t'inquiète.
Ceci dit c'est sûr, hein, ya des champions du monde partout...


----------



## al02 (7 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou les gens sont cons?



Les gens sont en train de disjoncter avec cette histoire de H5N1 !  
Et les journalistes qui entretiennent l'inquiétude, une belle bande de glandus !

Vive la vache folle. :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Entendu en début de soirée :
> 
> Les SPA de la région lyonnaise sont presque en saturation. Les refuges ont récupéré énormément de chats dans les dernières 48h.
> De là à faire un rapport entre cette vague d'abandons et les annonces concernant des chats allemands parait-il inféctés du virus H5N1...
> ...



Tu ferais pas partie du C.C.C. (Comité Contre les Chats), toi par hasard ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

La banque ZOB (ce n'est pas à proprement parler de l'actualité mais c'est amusant quand même).
Contrairement à ce que son nom pourrait laisser penser, elle n'est pas hors charte.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Un petit crustacé disco ??


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

De la bouse de vache cuite qui sent la vanille



> TOKYO (AFP) - Une bouse de vache cuite pendant une heure et soumise à pressurisation finit par dégager une douce odeur de vanille, utilisable pour fabriquer du *shampoing* et des bougies aromatiques, a découvert une scientifique japonaise travaillant pour le gouvernement.



C'est un peu capillotracté ! (*) 






(*) "_tiré par les chevaux_" (sic)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> De la bouse de vache cuite qui sent la vanille
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chev*e*ux


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Chev*e*ux




NON, il n'y a pas d'erreur ; j'ai bien dit : 

(*)_ "tiré par les chevaux"_ *(sic)* 
(Comme disait Ravaillac !)



> *SIC*, adv.
> [Placé entre parenthèses à la suite d'un mot, d'une expr., d'une phrase, pour préciser que ce qui précède est cité sans aucune modification] Ainsi dans le texte, aussi étrange et/ou incorrect qu'il paraisse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

sic transit gloria mundi !


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

Nouvelle lamentable :

Enivré à mort ?

Comme l'a dit si justement DocEvil : 


> La mort d'un être humain, quel qu'il soit, n'est un sujet de réjouissance que pour les crétins.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un petit crustacé disco ??



Ça te fout des poils plein la mayo, ces saloperies!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

araignée du soir: ESPOIR

oui je sais, c'est un crabe mais y a aussi des araignées dans la mer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> araignée du soir: ESPOIR
> 
> oui je sais, c'est un crabe mais y a aussi des araignées dans la mer.



Qui sont aussi des crabes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça te fout des poils plein la mayo, ces saloperies!



C'est vrai ça : ils pourrraient s'épiler... M**** !


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

Un pompier aime son mouton... Ah... les animaux de la ferme ont souvent sauvés bien des couples...  

http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060308/CPINSOLITE/603071630/5406/CPINSOLITE


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Heureusement pour lui....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Un pompier aime son mouton... Ah... les animaux de la ferme ont souvent sauvés bien des couples...
> 
> http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060308/CPINSOLITE/603071630/5406/CPINSOLITE



Est-ce que le mouton était consentant au moins ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le mouton était consentant au moins ?



En fait, à moins de changements génétiques importants, les moutons sont toujours consentants...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> En fait, à moins de changements génétiques importants, les moutons sont toujours consentants...



Et le pompier "con sentant" ?  

OK, je sors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Un pompier aime son mouton... Ah... les animaux de la ferme ont souvent sauvés bien des couples...
> 
> http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060308/CPINSOLITE/603071630/5406/CPINSOLITE



A droite de l'info, sur la page de ton lien, il y a une pub pour Dell. Trois hypothèse :

1) Les publicitaires se sont gourés de fournisseur
2) Dell fait fabriquer ses machines par Apple
3) Dell est un gros copieur

Le gagnant sera désigné par tirage au sort entre les bonnes réponses !


----------



## Philippe (9 Mars 2006)

Quelques nouvelles des derniers transferts  :



> Le footballeur roumain Marius Cioara a été vendu au club de quatrième division de Regal Horia pour 15 kilos de viande. Mauvaise affaire : le transfert était à peine conclu que le jeune défenseur mettait fin à sa carrière et partait pour lEspagne. Les paiements en nature (équipement, packs de bière) ne sont pas rares en Roumanie, note le quotidien _Ziua_.


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mars 2006)

c'est d'autant plus con qu'il suffisait de le découper pour obtenir au moins 40kg de viande...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

> Apple délocalise en Inde [Jeu 09:13 - CL]
> Apple a décidé de délocaliser son support technique en Inde. Fortement inspiré sur celui de Dell, selon les proches du dossier, il sera situé à Bangalore. Le premier centre de 14 000 mètres commencera à être opérationnel dici deux mois. Il emploiera 1500 personnes dici la fin de lannée. Un deuxième centre dune surface similaire sera prêt fin 2007 et emploiera lui-aussi 1500 personnes.
> 
> _MacGénération_



Vu qu'a priori il n'y a pas d'amiante dans nos Mac, ils pourraient aussi leur confier le démantèlement des vieux Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

L'Arkansas vient d'interdire le droit à l'avortement!

Heureusement, ils n'ont pas annoncé ça le jours de la fête des femmes:love:

Entendu hier à la radio!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> L'Arkansas vient d'interdire le droit à l'avortement!


Faut ce qu'il faut pour repeupler l'arkansas


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Un pompier aime son mouton... Ah... les animaux de la ferme ont souvent sauvés bien des couples...
> 
> http://www.lapresse.com/article/20060308/CPINSOLITE/603071630/5406/CPINSOLITE



tout de suite, vous voyez le mal partout, il voulait juste jouer à "saute mouton" !


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

c'est toi qui voit le mal partout... jusqu'à présent nous on trouvait ça plutôt bien... visiblement tu ne sais pas à quel point c'est triste la solitude du mouton, tu dois vivre en ville....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui voit le mal partout... jusqu'à présent nous on trouvait ça plutôt bien... visiblement tu ne sais pas à quel point c'est triste la solitude du mouton, tu dois vivre en ville....



Non, je vis à la campagne, et là, les moutons vont généralement par troupeaux de quelques dizaines à quelques centaines de têtes ... Hein ? ... Oui, de queues aussi, pourquoi ? :rateau:

Ou bien alors, il va falloir parler de la triste solitude du troupeau.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

n'oublies jamais que le mouton est tellement con, que même sa cervelle a pas de goût...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Pas grave, je préfère son gigot (qui lui, en a) !


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

Le "championnat du monde" du lancer d'avions en papier fait escale en France 

Vol le plus long en durée : 27,6 s.


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies jamais que le mouton est tellement con, que même *sa cervelle a pas de goût..*.


Sauf selle d'agneau ! _(sic)_


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2006)

Iran : l'Occident propose à l'ONU un ultimatum

En attendant l'ultime atome !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Iran : l'Occident propose à l'ONU un ultimatum
> 
> En attendant l'ultime atome !



Mouarf !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Fernando Alonzo gagne le premier grand prix de la saison à Barhein, devant choumachair et rail conne aine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fernando Alonzo gagne le premier grand prix de la saison à Barhein, devant choumachair et rail conne aine



Au moins rail conne aine n'a pas fini dans les rails. Il aurait eu l'air con(ne).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Au moins rail conne aine n'a pas fini dans les rails. Il aurait eu l'air con(ne).



Note, il à pas tellement de mérite, je crois que le rail le plus proche du circuit est à 1800 Km !


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

Le canton du Tessin est le 1er canton suisse à interdire la fumée dans les cafés et les restaurants!  

Comme quoi, l'influence de nos voisins italiens à du bon!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Le canton du Tessin est le 1er canton suisse à interdire *la fumée* dans les cafés et les restaurants!
> 
> Comme quoi, l'influence de nos voisins italiens à du bon!



Mince, tu trouves, toi ? Mais comment ils vont faire cuire leurs plats, les cuistots des restaus ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, l'influence de nos voisins italiens à du bon!



... C'est juste l'avènement du règne des Beni Oui Oui et des peigne-derche...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est juste l'avènement du règne des Beni Oui Oui et des peigne-derche...




tout à fait d'accord


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est juste l'avènement du règne des Beni Oui Oui et des peigne-derche...


Qu'ils essaient à Lausanne, avec une municipalité verte et un taux de particules fines 3 fois supérieur à la norme  il faut que ça change :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ils essaient à Lausanne, avec *une municipalité verte* et un taux de particules fines 3 fois supérieur à la norme  il faut que ça change :love:



Il sont verts d'avoir respiré les émanations nauséabondes ? :rateau:



EDIT : En tout cas, vous avez de la chance, elle est 'ach'ment plus mignonne qu'Arlette !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Oh c'était une excuse pour placer cette tof


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

Ben moi je trouve ça bien la fumée interdite dans les resto. Dans les pub, c'est autre chose ça peut se discuter (quoique...  )! 
Allant assez régulièrement en Italie, c'est très agréable de pouvoir sortir au resto ou boire un pot sans puer la fumée après...

Enfin moi ça me plait bien (peut être parce que je suis une ancienne fumeuse :mouais: ? )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Ce que je critique, ce n'est pas une interdiction qui se préoccuperait uniquement de la santé des gens... On aurait commencé, par exemple par interdire purement et simplement tous les additifs que les firmes ajoutent à leurs tabacs. Et ça aurait été une première étape constructive, vu que l'on sait maintenant que ces additifs étaient destinés à accélérer les phénomènes d'addiction à la nicotine chez les fumeurs...
De même on feint de s'activer à rechercher des formes de moteurs "propres", mais surtout économiques, depuis les problèmes liés à la production du pétrole... Les problèmes de santé liés aux rejets dans l'atmosphère ne sont qu'accessoires...
Par contre, les raisons philanthropiques sont claironnées et mises en avant de manière éhontée ; alors que notre santé n'est qu'un paramètre économique parmi d'autres...
Ce qui est agaçant c'est que beaucoup de gens gobent béatement, persuadés que de grandes âmes veillent sur notre santé...
A vomir!


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je critique, ce n'est pas une interdiction qui se préoccuperait uniquement de la santé des gens... On aurait commencé, par exemple par interdire purement et simplement tous les additifs que les firmes ajoutent à leurs tabacs. Et ça aurait été une première étape constructive, vu que l'on sait maintenant que ces additifs étaient destinés à accélérer les phénomènes d'addiction à la nicotine chez les fumeurs...!



Essaie de demander à PMI de ne plus mettre d'additifs dans le tabac, à mon avis, mis à part rire au nez ils ne vont pas bouger... Fric fric fric... Il n'y a que ça qui les intéresse...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les raisons philanthropiques sont claironnées et mises en avant de manière éhontée ; alors que notre* santé n'est qu'un paramètre économique parmi d'autres*...



Quand tu vois le coût de la santé... C'est clair... Travaillant dans le médical, ce n'est pas moi qui vais te contredire... C'en est écoeurant même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je critique, ce n'est pas une interdiction qui se préoccuperait uniquement de la santé des gens... On aurait commencé, par exemple par interdire purement et simplement tous les additifs que les firmes ajoutent à leurs tabacs. Et ça aurait été une première étape constructive, vu que l'on sait maintenant que ces additifs étaient destinés à accélérer les phénomènes d'addiction à la nicotine chez les fumeurs...
> De même on feint de s'activer à rechercher des formes de moteurs "propres", mais surtout économiques, depuis les problèmes liés à la production du pétrole... Les problèmes de santé liés aux rejets dans l'atmosphère ne sont qu'accessoires...
> Par contre, les raisons philanthropiques sont claironnées et mises en avant de manière éhontée ; alors que notre santé n'est qu'un paramètre économique parmi d'autres...
> Ce qui est agaçant c'est que beaucoup de gens gobent béatement, persuadés que de grandes âmes veillent sur notre santé...
> A vomir!



Patoch', dis la vérité à papa : t'as pris tes gouttes, ce matin ? :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de demander à PMI de ne plus mettre d'additifs dans le tabac, à mon avis, mis à part rire au nez ils ne vont pas bouger... Fric fric fric... Il n'y a que ça qui les intéresse...


C'est pas plus compliqué de faire un texte de loi contre les additifis que contre la fumée dans un resto, dans ce cas, fric fric fric c'est pas uniquement pour les fabriquants mais aussi pour les législateurs 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Travaillant dans le médical


Blouse blanche et tout ?


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus compliqué de faire un texte de loi contre les additifis que contre la fumée dans un resto, dans ce cas, fric fric fric c'est pas uniquement pour les fabriquants mais aussi pour les législateurs



Je ne dis pas le contraire... Mais imagine les impôts qui vont disparaître si la Suisse fait ça... Les grands cigarettiers se cassent ailleurs et là, la confédération (et la région lausannoise aussi) va le sentir passer... Ils ne sont pas complètement fous...

De toutes façons... Qu'est-ce qui fait tourner le monde ? Le fric et le sexe... c'est bien connu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch', dis la vérité à papa : t'as pris tes gouttes, ce matin ? :hosto:


J'ai décroché...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus compliqué de faire un texte de loi contre les additifis que contre la fumée dans un resto, dans ce cas, fric fric fric c'est pas uniquement pour les fabriquants mais aussi pour les législateurs



Ben évidemment, qui c'est qui va financer leurs campagnes électorales après, s'ils font des textes de loi comme ça, les politiques ? :mouais: 

politiques et affairistes, c'est, comme disait Coluche, "un pour tous, tous pourris" !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui fait tourner le monde ? Le fric et le sexe... c'est bien connu...


Tombe bien j'ai pas de fric


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> JDe toutes façons... Qu'est-ce qui fait tourner le monde ? Le fric et le sexe... c'est bien connu...



C'est nul... Ce sont deux paliatifs qui nous font croire occasionnellement que la vie est belle


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Blouse blanche et tout ?



Oui et je sais faire des piqûres aussi


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2006)

reste plus qu'à devenir vendeur de Viagra...


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2006)

Je répète :

*Langley est à poil !*​ 

Le Chicago Tribune s'est amusé a percer l'identité de 2600 agents de la CIA, dont un nombre certain sous couverture, de révéler 50 numéros de téléphone interne, de localiser une douzaine de résidences "secrètes" de l'agence sur le territoire américain, ainsi que l'identité de quelques sociétés écrans encore inconnues, et celle de tous les agents en poste dans les ambassades américaines situées sur le territoire européen, tout ça grace à des outils de recherche internet légaux, gratuits ou payants.

Elle est pas terrible, celle-là ?. 

D'aucuns disent que va y avoir un peu de remue-ménage dans les services secrets américains.
Une faille béante, qu'ils appellent ça. Ne rigolons pas, ils - les gars de Langley - vont en profiter pour demander un max de pognon pour mettre en place un nouveau système de sécurité, et le congrès va sûrement leur filer.

:rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je répète :
> 
> *Langley est à poil !*​
> Le Chicago Tribune s'est amusé a percer l'identité de 2600 agents de la CIA, dont un nombre certain sous couverture...


Y'a pas mon nom j'espère...:afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas mon nom j'espère...:afraid:



 Joël

Par C.I.A., il faut entendre "Central Intelligence Agency" (euuuh pour l'Intelligence, ils ont une p'tite rupture de stock, la mainant !  ), pas "Centre d'Initiation Alpin" !


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Joël
> 
> Par C.I.A., il faut entendre "Central Intelligence Agency" (euuuh pour l'Intelligence, ils ont une p'tite rupture de stock, la mainant !  ), pas "Centre d'Initiation Alpin" !



C.I.A. se prononce : *scie à haie*


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C.I.A. se prononce : *scie à haie*



No s&#339;ur c'est "scie ail haie"

EDIT : Tu noteras que j'ai mis, par pur souci d'éviter du floude inutile, et malgré la faute de français que ça constitue, "Centre d'Initiation Alpin", et non pas "Alpine", ainsi que ça aurait du être !


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> No sur c'est "scie ail haie"
> 
> EDIT : Tu noteras que j'ai mis, par pur souci d'éviter du floude inutile, et malgré la faute de français que ça constitue, "Centre d'Initiation Alpin", et non pas "Alpine", ainsi que ça aurait du être !



Voir le matériel adéquat :


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Voir le matériel adéquat :



Ça, c'est pour Star Wars©®, c'est "Tie A"


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Une bien bonne !


----------



## Philippe (14 Mars 2006)

De mieux en mieux :



> *La douleur maximale est le but de la nouvelle arme des États-Unis*
> 
> L'armée américaine subventionne le développement d'une arme qui [trans]met une douleur terrible à des distances jusqu'à 2 kilomètres. Destiné à l'utilisation contre les émeutiers, [elle] est censé[e] laisser les victimes indemnes. Mais les chercheurs sur la douleur sont furieux que le travail, à but de contrôler la douleur, [ait] été utilisé afin de développer une arme. Et ils redoutent que la technologie soit utilisée pour la torture.
> 
> ...



http://paris.indymedia.org/article.php3?id_article=52801 (très mauvaise traduction ; quelques fautes ont été corrigées par moi)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Ils avaient qu'a acheter des licences de sonnyboy©


----------



## Philippe (14 Mars 2006)

((((Chuuuut ! tu risques de lui donner des idées...))))


----------



## Galatée (14 Mars 2006)

Les étudiants de Bordeaux montent à vélo sur Paris pour manifester contre le CPE, moi je dis, la classe.
Évidemment ces messieurs-dames des journaux télévisés en parlent beaucoup moins que de ce qui s'est passé à la Sorbonne.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.snepfsu.net/peda/staps2/bordeaux.htm


----------



## al02 (14 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Les étudiants de Bordeaux montent à vélo sur Paris pour manifester contre le CPE, moi je dis, la classe.
> Évidemment ces messieurs-dames des journaux télévisés en parlent beaucoup moins que de ce qui s'est passé à la Sorbonne.
> 
> Pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://www.snepfsu.net/peda/staps2/bordeaux.htm



Les *étudiants* passent par *Bazoches*, comme il se doit !  

Et à partir de Châtellerault, cela se court derrière *dernys* ?   

Attendons-les à l'arrivée et que le meilleur gagne.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

[SIZE=-1] PARIS (Reuters) - Mobilisés mais gourmands, les députés ont affiché mardi leur soutien à la filière avicole, en pleine crise de la grippe aviaire, en dégustant à l'Assemblée nationale un buffet 100% volailles.


Va t'il y avoir du recrutement chez Nicolas?
[/SIZE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

Norvège. "J'ai ouvert le robinet pour laver des couteaux et des fourchettes... et c'est de la bière qui a coulé. Je me suis crue au paradis." En fait Haldis Gundersen habite surtout deux étages au-dessus d'un bar dont l'un des employés, loin de réaliser des miracles comme transformer de  l'eau en bière, ne devait pas être très concentré sur son travail. En installant un nouveau fût de bière, il l'a raccordé à l'arrivée d'eau de l'appartement d'Haldis. Les clients du bar ont de leur côté eu droit à de l'eau à la place de leur bière.

J'en connais plein ici qui auraient bien aimé être à la place d'Haldis Gundersen.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1] PARIS (Reuters) - Mobilisés mais gourmands, les députés ont affiché mardi leur soutien à la filière avicole, en pleine crise de la grippe aviaire, en dégustant à l'Assemblée nationale un buffet 100% volailles.
> 
> 
> Va t'il y avoir du recrutement chez Nicolas?
> [/SIZE]




Sont gonflés, les députés, c'est eux qui soutiennent, mais c'est nous qui payons le soutien !  :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2006)

...vraiment tout !
*Vendre son âme sur le Web*

Adjugée pour 504 dollars sur ebay, l'essence d'un jeune athée a été achetée par un pasteur, raconte le «Wall Street Journal».

Helmant Mehta est athée et se demande pourquoi. Il baigne dans un environnement religieux: diplômé de l'université catholique DePaul à Chicago, il lui arrive de lire la Bible et de regarder les programmes des télévangélistes. Pour tester ses convictions, il a donc décidé il y a quelques semaines de mettre son âme aux enchères sur e-bay. En échange de la possibilité de le convertir, Helmant Mehta, 23 ans, promettait au gagnant qu'il suivrait un nombre d'offices religieux proportionnel au montant de l'enchère: un office tous les 10 dollars. Une quarantaine de religieux et d'athées se sont disputés l'âme de l'étudiant. Jusqu'au 3 février, quand elle a été adjugée à Jim Henderson, ancien pasteur évangéliste de Seattle, pour 504 dollars.

La suite ici.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...vraiment tout !
> *Vendre son âme sur le Web*
> 
> Adjugée pour 504 dollars sur ebay, l'essence d'un jeune athée a été achetée par un pasteur, raconte le «Wall Street Journal».
> ...


 On vend vraiment nimporte quoi sur ebay...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> On vend vraiment nimporte quoi sur ebay...:mouais:



J'eusse plutôt dit "On *achète* vraiment nimporte quoi sur ebay...:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'eusse plutôt dit "On *achète* vraiment nimporte quoi sur ebay...:mouais:



 Il me semble avoir vu, un jour, une personne vendre son front comme espace publicitaire sur ebay...:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Mars 2006)

c'est pas con, et ça peut éventuellement masquer une calvitie naissante...

En revanche on y trouve de moins en moins de missiles de croisière, ou autre chars d'assaut... cela a dû être règlementé, dommage...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir vu, un jour, une personne vendre son front comme espace publicitaire sur ebay...:mouais:



C'est pour y écrire "La Poste" ?


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour y écrire "La Poste" ?



C'est vraiment pas idiot!


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2006)

> Cest en chambres cinq étoiles quont été logés les 17 chiens qui accompagnaient George Bush lors de sa visite à New Delhi. Selon _The Asian Age_, les labradors et bergers allemands des services secrets américains ont goûté au confort du Méridien et du Sheraton. Le personnel devait appeler les agents canins par leur grade : sergent-major ou lieutenant.



Chienne de vie...


----------



## Philippe (16 Mars 2006)

*Et pendant ce temps, chez lHomo sapiens...*



> Haldis Gundersen habite Kristiansund mais, en voyant de la bière couler de tous les robinets de son appartement, elle a cru quelle était au paradis. Le patron du Big Tower Bar, deux étages plus bas, vivait quant à lui un véritable enfer : de leau sortait des pompes à bière. Les tonneaux avaient été mal branchés.
> 
> (Daprès _Verdens Gang_, Oslo)
> Courrier international


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> *Et pendant ce temps, chez lHomo sapiens...*


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3706017&postcount=537


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une info, mais qqu'un a-t-il été à cette conférence ?


----------



## Philippe (16 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3706017&postcount=537



:rose: 

Oups... désolé...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Ahhhhhh le terrorisme à la suisse


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh le terrorisme à la suisse



Grilllééeeee.... Grrrr.... Je viens de l'entendre à la radio et j'étais en train de le chercher sur le net :hein: 

T'es trop rapide SM


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

A noter que cet acide à une odeur de beurre rance et de transpiration, voyez l'horreur 

ps : et tu m'as pas encore vu au lit


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps : et tu m'as pas encore vu au lit



Au lit je te demande pas d'être rapide... Juste efficace ça serait déjà pas  mal  

Vive les olives....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas vraiment une info, mais qqu'un a-t-il été à cette conférence ?




Bon, d'un coté, ça montre qu'on s'occupe un peu de nous. Mais faut il vraiment payer un guignol pour l'entendre dire n'importe quoi sur l'émotivité des mâles... hein?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Libération, 28 février 2006.
> Une expertise collective de l'INSERM préconise de repérer les futurs délinquants chez les jeunes enfants.
> 
> "C'est en septembre que l'Inserm a publié cette expertise collective. Un travail fait exclusivement à partir de notions épidémiologiques et de santé publique (repérage, dépistage, programme de prévention). Et, au final, l'expertise préconisait _«le repérage des perturbations du comportement dès la crèche et l'école maternelle»_. L'air de rien, les chercheurs stigmatisaient comme pathologiques _«des colères et des actes de désobéissance»,_ et les présentaient comme _«prédictifs» _d'une délinquance. _«Des traits de caractères, tels que la froideur affective, la tendance à la manipulation, le cynisme, l'agressivité»,_ mais aussi _«l'indocilité, l'impulsivité, l'indice de moralité bas»,_ sont ainsi mentionnés _«comme associés à la précocité des agressions»_.
> ...


La suite : 
L'appel contre le dépistage de la violence chez l'enfant rallie professionnels et parents.
100 000 signatures contre le zéro de conduite à 3 ans


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

"U.S. and Japanese researchers have announced results of a study showing that capsaicin, the chemical that makes peppers hot, can cause prostate cancer cells to kill themselves. 'Capsaicin led 80 percent of human prostate cancer cells growing in mice to commit suicide in a process known as apoptosis, the researchers said.' This led to tumors one fifth the size of those in untreated mice."

Par solidarité je viens d'envoyer un paquet rempli de piments oiseau à l'Amok


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Par solidarité je viens d'envoyer un paquet rempli de piments oiseau à l'Amok



Avec la grippe aviaire qui traîne :affraid: T'es pas fou ?  :casse: :hosto:

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La suite :
> L'appel contre le dépistage de la violence chez l'enfant rallie professionnels et parents.
> 100 000 signatures contre le zéro de conduite à 3 ans



Je l'avais déja présenté. Cette info me fait froid dans le dos. Ca me fait penser à ses grands savants qui refusaient l'idée même que l'humanité puisse avoir la même origine que les primates. 

Pas prometteur pour les générations futurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais déja présenté. Cette info me fait froid dans le dos. Ca me fait penser à ses grands savants qui refusaient l'idée même que l'humanité puisse avoir la même origine que les primates.
> 
> Pas prometteur pour les générations futurs.



Ben quoi ? Big brother watch you ! C'est bien ce qui était prévu, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Big brother watch you ! C'est bien ce qui était prévu, non ?



Remarques: dans certains états américains, ils en sont à préconiser d'enlever toute mention au darwinisme et de présenter l'évolution comme étant l'oeuvre de Dieu ! Il a bon dos ce garçon, j'aimerais bien le connaître. Il doit en avoir un peu marre de tous ces gens qui se cachent derrière lui :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Remarques: dans certains états américains, ils en sont à préconiser d'enlever toute mention au darwinisme et de présenter l'évolution comme étant l'oeuvre de Dieu ! Il a bon dos ce garçon, j'aimerais bien le connaître. Il doit en avoir un peu marre de tous ces gens qui se cachent derrière lui :mouais:



Vi !Pis aussi, il y en à d'autres, qui se cachent derrière lui ... Avec des Kalashnikov et des bombes  

:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mars 2006)

vi, pis y'en a d'autres qui se cachent en douce derrière certaines de ces représentations pour boire du mauvais vin, c'est pas joli, joli....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> vi, pis y'en a d'autres qui se cachent en douce derrière certaines de ces représentations pour boire du mauvais vin, c'est pas joli, joli....


Avec toute ma carrière de servant de messe je peux te dire que ce n'est jamais du mauvais vin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec toute ma carrière de servant de messe je peux te dire que ce n'est jamais du mauvais vin



vous venez de détailler tout ce que je sous entendais (mais la liste n'est pas clause):love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> vous venez de détailler tout ce que je sous entendais (mais la liste n'est pas clause):love:



En vertu de quelle clause la liste devrait-elle être cl*o*se ?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec toute ma carrière de servant de messe je peux te dire que ce n'est jamais du mauvais vin




en suisse... imagine dans la plaine de l'Aude, de la tristesse et du désaroi en perspective...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En vertu de quelle clause la liste devrait-elle être cl*o*se ?



Bien vu :love:

Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai du mal en ce moment... fatigue ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

Le fils du couple congelé fait incinérer ses parents.

Il aurait dû appeler Darty pour qu'ils réparent le congélateur avant de les incinérer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le fils du couple congelé fait incinérer ses parents.
> 
> Il aurait dû appeler Darty pour qu'ils réparent le congélateur avant de les incinérer.



Les pauvres, ils ont du choper un "froid et chaud" !


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

Avec la grippe qui traine en ce moment, c'est pas tres tres prudent... :casse::rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les pauvres, ils ont du choper un "froid et chaud" !




C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit en voyant l'info. Et le "froid et chaud", c'est pas bon pour la santé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la grippe qui traine en ce moment, c'est pas tres tres prudent... :casse::rateau:



On est bien d'accord.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

Au Salon du livre, à Paris, la France a invité la francophonie. Selon les éditorialistes québécois, et d'autres sons de cloche dans d'autres coins de la "francophonie"  la France n'en ferait pas partie.  

Voici une réaction d'une écrivaine québécoise (assez bonne plume, ma foi), à une question d'un journaliste de Libération:



> Dans le cahier spécial du journal Libération, Monique Proulx a piqué une véritable colère lorsqu'on lui a demandé pourquoi elle écrivait en français. «On ne peut pas demander à un francophone : pourquoi écrivez-vous en français ? C'est malpoli. C'est nul et non avenu. Pour tout dire : terriblement parisianiste. Aussi bien demander à une femme : pourquoi portez-vous des mamelles et depuis quand ?»


J'ai trouvé la réplique... charmante 

---

Référrence: http://www.ledevoir.com/2006/03/17/104631.html

(je dois mettre l'article au complet - qu'on me fusille!!! - puisqu'il est fermé):

---

[FONT=verdana,tahoma,helvetica,arial]*Cher lecteur, le reste de cet article est réservé aux abonnés.
*_
est une phrase assez claire je trouve non ?

bisous by Nephou
_[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

Enquête sur le PQ.

Et vous, c'est quoi votre couleur préférée ? Et vous l'aimez plutôt doux ou très rugueux (genre qui vous arrache la peau des fesses) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Enquête sur le PQ.
> 
> Et vous, c'est quoi votre couleur préférée ? Et vous l'aimez plutôt doux ou très rugueux (genre qui vous arrache la peau des fesses) ?



Cet article est très intéressant et démontre qu'il n'a pas été mené sans fondement. Il démontre par ailleurs notre attachement à la diversité culturelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Enquête sur le PQ.
> 
> Et vous, c'est quoi votre couleur préférée ? Et vous l'aimez plutôt doux ou très rugueux (genre qui vous arrache la peau des fesses) ?



Pour le décor, je me souviens d'un rouleau dont chaque feuille était un billet vert de cent fifrelins


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le décor, je me souviens d'un rouleau dont chaque feuille était un billet vert de cent fifrelins



Ca existe le PQ avec le logo d'Apple dessus (pour les fans) ?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> mené sans *fondement*.



C'est le cas de le dire, si je puis me faire mettre :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (18 Mars 2006)

http://www.politiqueglobale.org/article.php3?id_article=2907


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.politiqueglobale.org/article.php3?id_article=2907



Et t'as pas morflé pour complicité ? Y a plus d'justice ! Nan, j'rigole ... Quoi que ... C'est sûrement de ta faute, tout ça, t'as une tête d'instigateur, je trouve. Tu f'sais quoi, dans la nuit du 6 septembre au 19 novembre ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

[SIZE=+1]*Le "hameçonnage", nouvelle plaie de l'internet*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]_Par Par Rob LEVER_[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] WASHINGTON, 19 mars 2006 (AFP) - - Les courriels ont toute l'apparence de l'authenticité et annonçent qu'une banque a besoin de "vérifier" vos données ou que quelqu'un a essayé d'accéder à votre compte en ligne et que celui-ci doit être contrôlé mais il s'agit en fait "d'hameçonnage", la nouvelle plaie de l'internet.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Le "phishing", selon le terme anglais, a fait son apparition il y a environ deux ans mais se généralise à grande vitesse avec des moyens sans cesse plus sophistiqués.


Ce genre de truc me fait toujours rire. Je veux bien comprendre que le français est une belle langue mais cette manie de traduire tout et n'importe quoi . Au moins nos académiciens sont occupés, ils ne peuvent descendre dans la rue 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2006)

Je trouve le mot assez parlant et bien trouvé contrairement a certaines "adaptations" ridicule (e-Mail = mél). ça parle plus aux gens peu au courant de ce genre de pratique et ne maîtrisant souvent pas l'anglais.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le mot assez parlant et bien trouvé contrairement a certaines "adaptations" ridicule (e-Mail = mél). ça parle plus aux gens peu au courant de ce genre de pratique et ne maîtrisant souvent pas l'anglais.



Pas faux.

C'est plus le coté compulsif qui me dérange.


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus le coté compulsif qui me dérange.


La dessus je suis d'accord également. Il faut franciser ce qui est obligatoire ou ce qui rend la discussion plus compréhensive. Pas écrire CéDé ou Mél, ça en devient ridicule et on passe pour des idiots en plus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La dessus je suis d'accord également. Il faut franciser ce qui est obligatoire ou ce qui rend la discussion plus compréhensive. Pas écrire CéDé ou Mél, ça en devient ridicule et on passe pour des idiots en plus



ridicule,

Applet devenu appliquette ! à prononcer avec le petit doigt en l'air.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

BHL à nouveau entarté

:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Mars 2006)

c'est toujours un plaisir, sans cesse renouvelé, bravo à Godin et à tous ses partisans...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> BHL à nouveau entarté
> 
> :rose:



çà ne me fait pô rire moi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> çà ne me fait pô rire moi...


 
Tu trouves qu'on s'acharne trop sur lui?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> çà ne me fait pô rire moi...



Moi non plus, gaspiller de la bonne chantilly comme ça sur un aussi triste gateau !


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> BHL à nouveau entarté
> 
> :rose:


c'est vrai que j'aimerai pas trop que ça m'arrive, mais ça me fait marrer à chaque fois... et là deux fois de suite !! 
... surtout BHL... précision: j'ai rien contre lui ... mais c'est l'image "imaginée" de l'entartage qui me fait mourir de rire !!
BHL, le romantisme au XXIe siècle, petite chemise blanche, cheveux un peu fous (il manque plus que la mer et les rochers  ), le port de tête digne... et hop Godin qui débarque avec sa tarte !!!

MOUHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves qu'on s'acharne trop sur lui?




Oui je trouve ; de plus je l'apprécie beaucoup et lors d'interviews pour la sortie de son dernier livre, je trouve tellement agréable d'entendre un écrivain qui ne dit pas toutes les deux secondes des "*****, cul, merde,  'culé, etc...." et qui s'exprime dans un excellent français ; quand à sa tenue vestimentaire et sa coupe de cheveux, je trouve qu'elles lui vont fort bien.

Machin, une fois qu'il a mis sa chantilly sur la tête des gens ça lui procure quoi comme plaisir ?????


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Mars 2006)

vi, mais moi aussi il m'est sympathique le père BHL... je ne critique ni son habillement, ni sa coupe de cheveux par ailleurs... juste noté que ça fait un peu "romantique" dans l'idée, mais je ne critique pas non plus... 

c'est juste le décalage : philosophe, donc homme éclairé, faisant partie des Intellectuels, et le moment d'après cette même personne, avec plein de chantilly sur la tête... MOUHAHAHA

... mais je conviens que pour l'intéressé, ce n'est pas très drôle :rose: 

pour Godin, ben on peut supposer qu'il ne l'apprécie pas en revanche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Ben en fait, Noël Godin ne s'en prend qu'aux gens qui se prennent un peu trop aux sérieux. Comme il le dit lui même : «je suis un anarchiste mais comme je suis un non-violent j'utilise des tartes à la crème à la place des bombes».


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Visiblement, BHL est bien un produit commercial formaté pour séduire la ménagère de moins de cinquante ans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2006)

Et puis, il y a du progrès... Avant les philosophes on les embastillait...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, BHL est bien un produit commercial formaté pour séduire la ménagère de moins de cinquante ans



..... de plus de 50 ans mon ch'tit gars !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ..... de plus de 50 ans mon ch'tit gars !!!



[MODE=Galant]Ah, ta grand-mère aussi, l'aime ? :rateau:[/MODE]


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Galant]Ah, ta grand-mère aussi, l'aime ? :rateau:[/MODE]


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, Noël Godin ne s'en prend qu'aux gens qui se prennent un peu trop aux sérieux. Comme il le dit lui même : «je suis un anarchiste mais comme je suis un non-violent j'utilise des tartes à la crème à la place des bombes».


Connaissant bien Noël, je dirais que le mot anarchiste est un peu galvaudé !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Connaissant bien Noël, je dirais que le mot anarchiste est un peu galvaudé !!


 
C'est comme ça qu'il se définit en tout cas. Je l'ai encore vu il n'y a pas longtemps dans l'émission _Hep taxi!_ et il l'a encore répèté. 

J'aime beaucoup le personnage.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Galant]Ah, ta grand-mère aussi, l'aime ? :rateau:[/MODE]



Si vous faites des petits, vous m'en mettrez 1 de coté?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Si vous faites des petits, vous m'en mettrez 1 de coté?



Dis donc, galopin, t'as pas un exter à aller faire kekpart ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, galopin, t'as pas un exter à aller faire kekpart ?



c'est ça la classe, le don d'ubiquité


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, gaspiller de la bonne chantilly comme ça sur un aussi triste *gateau* !


Tu voulais dire gâteux non...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire gâteux non...



m'en paierais bien une tranche moi de ce gâteux là ....   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire gâteux non...



Salut, mon Joël ! 

On peut le dire comme ça aussi. A part ça, quelle actualité, dans tes montagnes ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2006)

Sardou a cassé sa pipe...


  Désolé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sardou a cassé sa pipe...
> 
> 
> Désolé.



Une pipe en écume de mer lac Léman que lui avait offert un fan suisse, un certain Olivier ******.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sardou a cassé sa pipe...
> 
> 
> Désolé.




   Salut parrain, t'as de ces blagues !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mars 2006)

Mail reçu ce jour... a dit:
			
		

> Objet: CPE
> 
> Sarkozy se paie un lien sur Google pour défendre le CPE
> 
> ...


Cliquez comme des fous !!!


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Mars 2006)

je vais sortir les balais, le tablier et le fichu pour pas abimer mes cheveux... parce que si on se lance là-dedans, va pas falloir tarder à faire le ménage avant que ça ferme.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient une mode de poster son avis sur la fermeture d'un sujet ma parole... y a des périodes de recrutement de modérateurs si jamais



SM, si tu nous regardes...


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Mars 2006)

boah tout suite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*lundi 20 mars 2006, 13h03*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Paris Hilton : toujours en chasse*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Alors qu'elle serait encore avec le Grec *Stavros Niarchos* qu'elle a piqué à *Mary-Kate Olsen*, la blonde court toujours...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Paris Hilton* se fend de déclarations qui doivent plaire à son petit ami, puisqu'elle a annoncé qu'elle trouvait très sexy le chanteur *James Blunt*, mais aussi le surfeur *Jack Johnson*.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Non contente de paroles, elle est aussi en recherche de beaux garçons dans les soirées auxquelles elle se rend. Un témoin raconte au _New York Post_ : "Elle a demandé lors d'une soirée si le skieur olympique *Jeremy Bloom* venait en prétextant qu'une "amie" avait un faible pour lui. Puis ne le voyant pas arriver, elle a demandé : "Il n'y a vraiment pas un seul mec mignon ici ? J'ai besoin d'un beau mec."[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]Je sais plus dans quel post on explique comment faire prendre sa pilule à une chatte 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça qu'il se définit en tout cas. Je l'ai encore vu il n'y a pas longtemps dans l'émission _Hep taxi!_ et il l'a encore répèté.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup le personnage.



--------
_*13h59 Dernière dépêche de l'Agence MacGéenne *

Notre envoyé spécial gloup gloup nous fait savoir que BHL est en passe d'arriver chez Hippocampe, qui de sources sûres (Coluche si tu nous regardes  ) galère grave sur sa thèse.
Elu grand parain d'Hippocampe et sa thèse, nous avons appris que BHL venait lui faire un petit coucou, histoire de lui remonter un peu le moral.
A ses trousses, Noël Godin et toutes sa clique d'entarteurs...
L'après-midi promet d'être pleine de rebondissements. _

-----
:afraid: :afraid: par tous les Saints !!! .... aux abris !!!!

@ gloup gloup : merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> --------
> _*13h59 Dernière dépêche de l'Agence MacGéenne *
> 
> Notre envoyé spécial gloup gloup nous fait savoir que BHL est en passe d'arriver chez Hippocampe, qui de sources sûres (Coluche si tu nous regardes  ) galère grave sur sa thèse.
> ...



moi, je vous préviens, au 6° clavier, je vous envoie la note;

non mais, de la chantilly sur le clavier


----------



## Philippe (21 Mars 2006)

Get up, stand up, stand up for your rights !



> Son nom restera à jamais gravé dans le cur des fans de reggae dont il est le plus illustre artiste, adulé sur tous les continents. Mais les heures de gloire de Bob Marley sont associées au groupe tout aussi mythique qui l'accompagna jusqu'à sa mort en 1981, les Wailers.
> 
> Or, l'un des piliers du groupe, le génial bassiste jamaïquain Aston Barrett, 60 ans, ne se console pas de la tragique disparition de son leader mort à l'âge de 36 ans. Aston Barrett, surnommé "Family Man" pour sa progéniture prolifique  il a 52 enfants , s'estime injustement lésé de ses droits. Ainsi, "le 16 mars 2006, il a réclamé près de 86 millions d'euros devant une cour britannique en se plaignant du fait que, si elle était encore en vie, la star du reggae aurait pris soin de lui d'un point de vue financier, comme elle l'avait toujours fait lorsqu'ils faisaient des tournées ensemble à travers le monde", rapporte _The Daily Telegraph_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: par tous les Saints !!! .... aux abris !!!!


Ah ben je vois que les choses s'arrangent   



Un autre titre : 

Menacé, un artiste renonce à laisser couler six robinets d'eau pendant un an

J'aime beaucoup le dernier paragraphe


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

c'est un très beau geste, et il est insurmontable que ces C... d'écolos ne soient décidémment pas capables de comprendre les enjeux de l'art contemporain et de la conceptualisation de la société... 

c'est tout de même bien triste de penser que ce sont les garants de ce qui devrait être l'avant-garde qui sont les plus réactionnaires de par le monde...

je dois dire que du coup mes engagements pour le développement durable en prennent de sacrés (coups), n'oublions pas que c'est de la faute au groupe vert de la mairie de Paris si on ne peut toujours pas faire d'IGH en ville et que par conséquenty ion continue à miter le territoire alentour...

et tous leurs actes sont à l'avenant... c'est bien triste...


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

IGH ?
Invention grotesque humaine
Intervention géréralement huppée
Internat gratuit harmonieux
Incantations au grand hiver
Immeuble grossièrement habilité

[&#8230;]



?


_en gros je pense que j'ai compris car google est mon meilleur ami et je sais égalemnt que tu es peu ou prou architete mais merci d'éviter les abbrévation au maximum_


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

Pardon, Immeubles de Grande Hauteur, les fameux gratte-ciel, dans les quels on peut jeter des avions...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Pardon, Immeubles de Grande Hauteur, les fameux gratte-ciel, dans les quels on peut jeter des avions...



Ah non, ça, c'est en Amérique, en France, les avions, on les jette sur des hôtels de trois étages !


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

Certes, mais beaucoup plus vite, parce que nous, on est très, très énervé...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Ah l'exception culturelle française


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'exception culturelle française



c'est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'un avion français pour se prendre une pièce détachée dans les roues et percer son réservoir :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Mars 2006)

au bout de trente ans... quand même
j'aimerais bien voir ta Kawa dans trente ans, et je pense qu'elle est moins sollicitée qu'un concorde en général...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> au bout de trente ans... quand même
> j'aimerais bien voir ta Kawa dans trente ans, et je pense qu'elle est moins sollicitée qu'un concorde en général...



en fait, je me rends compte que j'ai oublié l'essentiel "une pièce détachée de boeing...":rose: désolé

Pour la Kawa, je sais pas mais j'ai gardé une honda 15 ans et elle avait déja 8 ans soit 23 ans.


----------



## Nephou (21 Mars 2006)

_les enfants on s'égare on s'égare_


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Mars 2006)

De l'actu pas de chez nous (enfin peut-être pas, j'en sais rien peut-être qu'il y a des japonais ici...).

TOKYO (AP) -- Un Japonais vient d'être interpellé pour cambriolage présumé après que les enquêteurs ont réussi à déterminer qu'il choisissait ses victimes en... fonction des parfums utilisés par les femmes habitant dans les maisons visées.

Un porte-parole de la police préfectorale de Kanagawa, en charge de Yokohoma, un port situé près de Tokyo, a précisé mercredi que Seiichi Shirota, 46 ans, posait son nez subtil sur la porte des domiciles -cibles potentielles- à la recherche d'essences rares pour déterminer si l'occupant de la maison était une femme seule susceptible de posséder des sacs à main de marque, des montres de prestige et des bijoux.
Shirota a été arrêté le 23 décembre pour le vol présumé de trois bagues d'une valeur de 300.000 yens (2.125 euros) après être entré par effraction dans l'appartement d'une femme de Yokohama.

Il a reconnu devant les enquêteurs qu'il se reposait sur ses dons olfactifs pour choisir les appartements de femmes seules. En outre, il s'assurait de vérifier qu'aucun sous-vêtement masculin ne traîne sur la corde à linge au balcon de l'appartement.
La police nippone cherche à établir l'implication du suspect dans quelque 200 cas de cambriolages pour un butin total de 60 millions de yens (425.000 euros).

Source : boursorama


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2006)

Il travaillait au flair, quoi, à vue de nez !


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

L'étalon avait bien deux *******s


			
				NovaPlanet a dit:
			
		

> Le tribunal a statué. Vedor, un prometteur étalon, vaut bien 4 000 euros. L'homme qui venait de l'acquérir n'avait livré que 400 euros, après avoir constaté que le cheval n'avait qu'un seul testicule. Selon lui, c'est la raison pour laquelle Vedor n'était pas très sémillant à l'approche d'une jument.
> 
> La cour a demandé un examen et le vétérinaire a fini par trouver la deuxième boule, située un peu plus en retrait. Pour en avoir le coeur net, le véto lui a refilé du viagra, et Vedor a retrouvé sa libido et toutes ses capacités.
> 
> Estimant le cheval en bon état, le tribunal a ordonné à l'acheteur de payer le reste de sa dette.


----------



## al02 (22 Mars 2006)

Une femme accuse Firefox d'avoir brisé son couple


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*jeudi 23 mars 2006, 19h51*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Un Britannique sur trois téléphone dans le plus simple appareil*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] LONDRES (Reuters) - Près d'un tiers des Britanniques avouent passer des coups de téléphone nus, les hommes étant plus portés à le faire que les femmes, selon des chiffres publiés jeudi.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] L'étude, réalisée auprès de 1.500 usagers à la demande du Post Office britannique, révèle que 40% des hommes admettent papoter dans le plus simple appareil contre 27% de femmes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]   L'étude montre aussi qu'une personne sur dix reconnaît avoir déjà posé le combiné et laissé son interlocuteur parler tout seul.[/SIZE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*jeudi 23 mars 2006, 19h50*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Archos fait entrer la TNT dans les voitures*[/SIZE]  Le fabricant français prépare la sortie d'un baladeur audio-vidéo capable de diffuser les chaînes de TNT en condition de mobilité, grâce à deux antennes fixées sur la vitre arrière d'un véhicule. 

D'ici quelques semaines, les passagers d'une voiture pourront regarder les chaînes de télévision numérique terrestre (TNT). Le fabricant Archos commercialisera en mai un baladeur audio-vidéo capable de capter les chaînes TNT dans des conditions de mobilité. Elles sont normalement dédiées à un usage résidentiel sédentaire.
Un appareil qui n'a à ce jour aucun concurrent, assure Archos. Il s'agit d'une évolution du baladeur AV 700, qui sera vendu 700 euros environ.
Rebaptisé AV 700 TV, il se distingue par l'ajout de deux tumeurs TNT. La capture du signal fonctionne selon le «principe de diversité», explique Archos. Chaque tuner capte un signal et le baladeur se charge de corréler les deux flux d'information. Une logique censée corriger l'effet "Doppler", autrement dit: la distorsion d'une onde lorsque l'émetteur et le récepteur sont en mouvement l'un par rapport à l'autre.
Avec ce système, Archos prétend que son équipement est capable de capter la TNT à une vitesse maximum théorique de 200 km/h. Il s'agit pourtant d'un signal en DVB-T (1), la technologie de la TNT résidentielle classique, et non à la norme DVB-H (2) prévue pour les véritables solutions de TNT mobile, attendues en 2007.
L'AV 700 TV doit être branché sur deux antennes d'une vingtaine de centimètres, à installer par exemple sur les vitres arrières du véhicule. Archos fournira un kit de câbles rallonge afin de cacher les fils dans l'habitacle, ainsi qu'un support amovible pour placer le baladeur sur un appui-tête. 
*Une utilisation urbaine pour la TNT*
En termes d'utilisation, l'AV 700 TV sera confronté en France à une limite: la couverture de la TNT, d'environ 44% de la population. Un chiffre qui doit atteindre 85% au printemps 2007. Archos insiste sur le fait que certains pays sont plus avancés, comme le Royaume-Uni ou l'Espagne où la TNT touche déjà 85% de la population.
Mais dans tous les cas, elle ne couvre que les zones urbaines. Résultat, le baladeur d'Archos n'est pas fait pour regarder un programme de TNT lors d'un trajet Paris-Lille sur l'autoroute. Son utilisateur pourra toujours visionner des vidéos stockées sur les 40 Go de disque dur, souligne le constructeur. 
«Ceci est notre premier pas dans l'univers des équipements embarqués pour l'automobile», explique à _ZDNet.fr_ Henri Crohas, président fondateur de l'entreprise, qui prévoit dans un an, un second modèle doté de fonctions de navigation GPS. 
En France, d'une manière générale, le marché de l'électronique embarquée est en plein essor. Selon GFK, les GPS, lecteurs de DVD ou les autoradios ont généré 450 millions d'euros de revenus, soit 11% de plus qu'en 2004: «Côté vidéo, les consommateurs sont de plus en plus attirés par les équipements multi-usages nomades et délaissent ceux installés définitivement dans les véhicules», explique Julien Jolivet. 
En 2005, il s'est vendu 50.000 lecteurs DVD à installer dans une voiture; un chiffre qui devrait descendre à 40.000 en 2006. En revanche, GFK prévoit que 350.000 baladeurs vidéo nomades soient écoulés l'année prochaine contre 100.000 en 2005.









Si ça, c'est pas le summum de la co...rie. Après le téléphone au volant, la télé  




Pour info: quand BMW a lancé il y a quelques années sont système multimédia sur les grosses berlines, il y avait la fonction télé. C'était l'année de la coupe du monde. Un abruti regardait en conduisant un match. résultat: 5 morts...  depuis, la fonction télé est inhibée au dessus de 5 à l'heure... (obligatoire pour les systèmes dvd depuis 1999).


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

STRASBOURG (Reuters) - Une forte explosion a eu lieu vendredi à l'Ecole nationale supérieure de Chimie de Mulhouse, dans le Haut-Rhin.

Le bâtiment aurait été "soufflé" selon les pompiers. "On sait qu'il y a des victimes", a-t-on précisé de même source.

L'explosion s'est produite vers 12h25 dans cette école située sur le campus universitaire et a été entendue dans une grande partie de la ville, selon un témoin


----------



## Philippe (24 Mars 2006)

Boire ou conduire...










:afraid:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Boire ou conduire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tain trop marrant, vous avez intérêt à faire gaffe au volant les mecs, la punition est sans appel !!!!


----------



## jeromemac (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> STRASBOURG (Reuters) - Une forte explosion a eu lieu vendredi à l'Ecole nationale supérieure de Chimie de Mulhouse, dans le Haut-Rhin.
> 
> Le bâtiment aurait été "soufflé" selon les pompiers. "On sait qu'il y a des victimes", a-t-on précisé de même source.
> 
> L'explosion s'est produite vers 12h25 dans cette école située sur le campus universitaire et a été entendue dans une grande partie de la ville, selon un témoin



j'ose esperé que ça n'a rien avoir avec des bloqueur d'etablissement scolaire ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> STRASBOURG (Reuters) - Une forte explosion a eu lieu vendredi à l'Ecole nationale supérieure de Chimie de Mulhouse, dans le Haut-Rhin.
> 
> Le bâtiment aurait été "soufflé" selon les pompiers. "On sait qu'il y a des victimes", a-t-on précisé de même source.
> 
> L'explosion s'est produite vers 12h25 dans cette école située sur le campus universitaire et a été entendue dans une grande partie de la ville, selon un témoin


Je viens d'entendre le témoignage d'une nana présente dans l'école. Choquée qu'elle était...


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> j'ose esperé que ça n'a rien avoir avec des bloqueur d'etablissement scolaire ...


je crois que c'est $krosoft qu'a fait l'coup, qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Fake ou pas?


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

fake ou alors trop de vodka


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

```
Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement,
Routier, pauvre et chantant
En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu,
Il ne parle que du Bon Dieu
```


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ```
> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> ...




Edit : j'suis mal réveillé moi.  Salut SM


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dominique, nique, nique
> S'en allait tout simplement,
> Routier, pauvre et chantant
> En tous chemins, en tous lieux,
> ...



Ah, soeur Sourire !

C'était le bon temps, on était jeune.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, soeur Sourire !
> 
> C'était le *on* temps, on était jeune.




Kilé on !   


_souviens toi du vase de Soisson Chateau Margot_


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Kilé on !
> 
> 
> _souviens toi du vase de Soisson Chateau Margot_



Méat coule pas, c'est une faute de frappe ! :love:

_Soisson Soissons_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> _Soisson Soissons_



Non non, j'insiste, Soisson, pas Soissons, lorsque je raye, je ne vais jamais au bout du mot, j'aurais pu mettre Soiss


----------



## al02 (28 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, j'insiste, Soisson, pas Soissons, lorsque je raye, je ne vais jamais au bout du mot, j'aurais pu mettre Soiss




Ah, j'ai compris, tu parlais de Jean-Pierre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai compris, tu parlais de Jean-Pierre !



Ah non, ce vase là, j'y touche pas. D'ailleurs depuis Mourousi ...


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mars 2006)

non, Marie Laure n'était pas un vase...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2006)

La dernière humeur de Cuk. M'a fait marrer.


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mars 2006)

AFP a dit:
			
		

> *Israël: un rabbin veut obliger les enfants à amputer un membre de leurs poupées*
> 
> JERUSALEM (AFP) - lundi 27 mars 2006 - Coup dur pour les enfants des familles orthodoxes: l'ancien Grand Rabbin sépharade d'Israël a promulgué un édit obligeant les parents à amputer leurs poupées d'un bras ou d'une jambe.
> S'appuyant sur l'interdiction stipulée dans la Bible de créer ou de posséder une idole, le rabbin Mordehaï Eliyahou a déclaré sur une radio religieuse qu'il fallait ôter l'un des membres des poupées.
> ...


Ca vous la coupe...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Le CPE n'est pas anticonstitutionnel


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous la coupe...



On peut même dire qu'il a un avis tranché.


----------



## al02 (31 Mars 2006)

Nouvelle pas amusante.


----------



## rezba (31 Mars 2006)

Je l'aimais bien, azouz, quand il était ethnologue. Maintenant qu'il est ministre, faudrait qu'il dé-stresse.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

Voilà pourquoi je prends rarement d'auto-stoppeurs... :mouais:

Rendez service qu'ils disaient...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pourquoi je prends rarement d'auto-stoppeurs... :mouais:
> 
> Rendez service qu'ils disaient...



Qui plus est quand tu descends en Pays vaudois: faut se méfier comme la peste de ces gens-là...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ca vous la coupe...


Les bras m'en tombent...

Cela dit, interessant raisonnement.
Poussons un peu.
Dieu a fait l'homme à son image - donc l'existence de l'homme est une dangereuse idôlatrie, il faut que chacun s'ampute d'un truc !!!!!

Mais il a dû déjà y penser, le gars, il s'est préventivement amputé d'au moins 80% de son cerveau.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les bras m'en tombent...
> 
> Cela dit, interessant raisonnement.
> Poussons un peu.
> ...




et c'était justement là qu'était tapi son unique neurone. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les bras m'en tombent...
> 
> Cela dit, interessant raisonnement.
> Poussons un peu.
> ...



Sauf que ton raisonnement ne tiens pas, une idôle doit être faite par un homme, une imitation de ce que fait dieu, Dieu, lui, il fait ce qu'il veut, d'ailleurs, t'as qu'à lui demander, il est inscrit à MacGe !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que ton raisonnement ne tiens pas, une idôle doit être faite par un homme, une imitation de ce que fait dieu, Dieu, lui, il fait ce qu'il veut, d'ailleurs, t'as qu'à lui demander, il est inscrit à MacGe !


Doc me pardonne, mais tu as raison !!


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mars 2006)

Y'en a qui vont le faire... a dit:
			
		

> L'ancien Grand Rabbin sépharade d'Israël a promulgué un édit obligeant les parents à amputer leurs poupées d'un bras ou d'une jambe.


Bonjour pour regonfler la poupée, et même avec des rustines bonjour l'érotisme...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour pour regonfler la poupée, et même avec des rustines bonjour l'érotisme...:love: :love: :love:



Joël ! Un vieillard de ton âge ! T'as pas honte ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]Guerre de la patate
  LIMA (AP) -- Le Pérou et le Chili se sont déjà livré une guerre pour le contrôle d'une bande côtière sur le Pacifique, ont croisé le fer d'innombrables fois sur des terrains de football et se sont même affrontés sur l'origine d'une boisson pour en faire leur breuvage national.
  Voici maintenant que ces deux Etats voisins d'Amérique du Sud ajoutent la pomme de terre à la longue liste de leurs différends.
  Le Pérou a dénoncé jeudi le dépôt d'une demande de brevet par le Chili visant à inscrire 286 variétés de patates à son patrimoine national.
  "La pomme de terre est un produit péruvien et des études scientifiques le prouvent", a protesté le ministre péruvien du Commerce international, Alfredo Ferrero, avertissant ironiquement que le Chili tenterait bientôt de breveter les couleurs du drapeau péruvien.
  Une étude financée l'an dernier par le département américain de l'Agriculture a en effet établi que la pomme de terre moderne était génétiquement liée à une espèce de patate péruvienne cultivée voilà plus de 7.000 ans. AP
[/FONT]


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2006)

John Lennon a chanté une partie de Yellow Submarine à travers une capote. C'est l'ingénieur du son Geoff Emerick qui raconte l'histoire: &#8220;John voulait donner un effet au refrain, comme s'il chantait dans un sous-marin. Au début, j'ai pensé à mettre le micro dans l'eau.&#8220;

Avant de réaliser qu'il y avait de l'électricité dans un micro. &#8220;Alors on a pris un préservatif, on l'a enroulé autour du micro, et on l'a mis dans l'eau. John aurait pu s'électrocuter avec les 240 volts. C'était censé être le refrain, mais ils ne l'ont jamais utilisé. Je suis sûr que la bande traîne encore quelque part.&#8220;


Nova planet


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> John Lennon a chanté une partie de Yellow Submarine à travers une capote. C'est l'ingénieur du son Geoff Emerick qui raconte l'histoire: John voulait donner un effet au refrain, comme s'il chantait dans un sous-marin. Au début, j'ai pensé à mettre le micro dans l'eau.
> 
> Avant de réaliser qu'il y avait de l'électricité dans un micro. Alors on a pris un préservatif, on l'a enroulé autour du micro, et on l'a mis dans l'eau. John aurait pu s'électrocuter avec les 240 volts. C'était censé être le refrain, mais ils ne l'ont jamais utilisé. Je suis sûr que la bande traîne encore quelque part.
> 
> ...



Tous ceux qui ont fait de la plongée (même avec un tuba) savent que sous l'eau... t'entends pas grand chose en fait. Ils avaient du forcer sur la cigarette qui fait rire.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*samedi 1 avril 2006, 13h53*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Plus d'un demi-millier de majorettes réunies dans l'Indre-et-Loire pour établir un nouveau record mondial*[/SIZE]  [FONT=arial,helvetica] CHATEAU-RENAULT, Indre-et-Loire (AP) - Plus d'un demi-millier de majorettes venues de France et de Belgique, 563 exactement, ont été réunies samedi matin à Château-Renault (Indre-et-Loire) pour l'homologation d'un nouveau record mondial au Livre Guinness.
  Samedi matin, un huissier de justice, Me Xavier Verger, a constaté la présence des 563 majorettes, âgées de deux à 40 ans, alignées sur le terrain de football du stade municipal de Château-Renault. La plupart étaient arrivées la veille et avaient été hébergées dans le lycée professionnel de cette commune de 5.538 habitants, connue pour tenter de battre chaque année des records du monde.
  L'organisateur de l'événement, Philippe Ligneul, avait contacté depuis un an les clubs via Internet. "J'ai été surpris par l'engouement et le bouche à oreille", a-t-il expliqué. "J'espère que cette manifestation permettra de donner un coup de projecteur sur l'activité qu'on dit en perte de vitesse au profit du twirling bâton".
  Le précédent record du plus grand rassemblement de majorettes du monde avait été inscrit en 2004 à Louisville (Kentucky) par 328 jeunes femmes.
  Philippe Ligneul avait déjà organisé le record du monde du plus grand bol de chocolat chaud, celui du plus gros fromage (une tonne) ou encore celui de la plus grande andouillette (un kilomètre). AP
  :love::love:

[/FONT]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*vendredi 31 mars 2006, 15h58*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Le Nigeria veut des arbitres de football corrompus, mais justes*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] 

[SIZE=-2]agrandir la photo[/SIZE][/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] LAGOS (Reuters) - Les arbitres peuvent accepter des enveloppes et autres cadeaux de la part des clubs mais cela ne doit pas influencer leurs décisions sur le terrain, estime le secrétaire général par intérim de la fédération nigériane de football.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] "Nous savons tous qu'afin d'influencer l'issue des matches on propose de l'argent ou autre chose aux directeurs de jeu. Ils peuvent l'accepter", a dit Fanny Amun.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] "Ils doivent seulement faire semblant de mordre à l'hameçon, et s'assurer que le résultat ne favorise pas ceux qui ont offert le pot-de-vin", a-t-il ajouté.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]   Le président de la Ligue professionnelle de football a une position entièrement opposée. "La qualité de vos prestations ne fait pas honneur à la Ligue. En conséquence, je vous prie de renoncer à la corruption", a déclaré Oyuiki Obaseki à l'adresse des arbitres.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]   Le Nigeria est l'un des pays au monde où la corruption est la plus répandue.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]:mouais:
[/SIZE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=arial,helvetica]ou encore celui de la plus grande andouillette (un kilomètre). AP
> :love::love:
> 
> [/FONT]



Rhhaaa pitin© une andouillette de 1000 mètres, chérie, sors vite la poêle ... la grande, celle pour les repas de mariage ! :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rhhaaa pitin© une andouillette de 1000 mètres, chérie, sors vite la poêle ... la grande, celle pour les repas de mariage ! :love: :rateau:



mais ka donc vbull contre moi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

A ce propos, savez-vous que c'est sur MacG que l'on trouve les plus grosses andouilles.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai pris un peu mais de là à être gros


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris un peu mais de là à être gros




à mon avis.... juste enveloppé .....


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris un peu mais de là à être gros



Ce qu'il faut... Où il faut...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris un peu mais de là à être gros


Quand même, 

Si on regarde la bête : 
Plus de 20.000 posts au compteur, des boules de 15 et un compteur à boules qui, paraît-il a dépassé l'Everest il y a peu. 

C'est du *GROS*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*lundi 3 avril 2006, 15h02*[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[SIZE=+1]*Brûlante méprise pour un nudiste australien*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] SYDNEY (Reuters) - Un nudiste australien s'est gravement brûlé en tentant de mettre le feu à ce qu'il avait pris pour un nid de mygale au venin mortel, annoncent des responsables des secours.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1] L'homme, âgé de 56 ans, qui se trouvait dans un camp de nudistes près de Bowral, à une centaine de kilomètres au sud-ouest de Sydney, a versé de l'essence dans le trou puis a gratté une allumette.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1] "L'homme a été brûlé sur 18% du corps, aux cuisses et aux fesses", a indiqué le service des secours de NRMA Careflight dans un communiqué.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]   Sa nudité a probablement contribué à l'étendue des brûlures, a-t-il précisé.[/SIZE]




[SIZE=-1]Qui parlait de saucisses? :love:
[/SIZE]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2006)

Ce d'autant plus que contrairement à la réputation qu'on leur fait porter, les mygales ne sont pas mortelles pour l'homme.

Quelle idée aussi de se balader à poil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce d'autant plus que contrairement à la réputation qu'on leur fait porter, les mygales ne sont pas mortelles pour l'homme.
> 
> Quelle idée aussi de se balader à poil...



Ben ... Les mygales, elles se baladent bien à poil aussi, elles (surtout aux pattes), et tu leurs dis rien, je te trouve un peu de parti pris, là


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2006)

@ pascal

il n'y a pas que les mygales dans ce cas, les allemandes aussi (pas toutes, je vous le concède, mais un bon pourcentage quand même)

:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce d'autant plus que contrairement à la réputation qu'on leur fait porter, les mygales ne sont pas mortelles pour l'homme.
> 
> Quelle idée aussi de se balader à poil...


Je suis chez moi, je fais ce que je veux...   




_Ahhh, Gazon Maudit, quel film!_


----------



## al02 (4 Avril 2006)

2 titres dans les news de Google :

*La dame au long couperet s'attaque à Alcatel.

../...

Zacarias Moussaoui se rapproche de la peine de mort.

*
Mais c'est une coïncidence due au hasard.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

[SIZE=+1]*Un employeur condamné pour usage mal encadré d'Internet  *[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]_Par Arnaud Devillard, 01net._[/SIZE]  [FONT=arial,helvetica] 
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]L"histoire remonte à loin maintenant, mais elle vient réanimer un débat latent, celui de la responsabilité des employeurs dans l"usage litigieux par leurs propres salariés des outils informatiques mis à leur disposition. L"équipementier télécoms Lucent a ainsi été jugé en appel, le 13 mars dernier, responsable des agissements de l"un de ses anciens salariés contre la société Escota (un exploitant de réseaux autoroutiers).[/FONT]





[FONT=arial,helvetica]Avec une jurisprudence pareil: planquez vous :rose:
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=verdana,arial][SIZE=-2]*mardi 4 avril 2006, 20h15*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [SIZE=+1]*  Un employeur condamné pour usage mal encadré d'Internet  *[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]_Par Arnaud Devillard, 01net._[/SIZE]  [FONT=arial,helvetica]
> [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]L"histoire remonte à loin maintenant, mais elle vient réanimer un débat latent, celui de la responsabilité des employeurs dans l"usage litigieux par leurs propres salariés des outils informatiques mis à leur disposition.
> ...



Benjamin, il va falloir modifier la charte des forums, y ajouter un article du genre "Interdiction formelle est faite aux membres de MacGeneration d'utiliser internet sous quelque forme que ce soit"


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin, il va falloir modifier la charte des forums, y ajouter un article du genre "Interdiction formelle est faite aux membres de MacGeneration d'utiliser internet sous quelque forme que ce soit"



Le Minitel alors pour atteindre MacGé??


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

_Il va surtout falloir ajouter un paragraphe pour dire que ce n'est pas parce qu'un article est publié sur le net qu'on a le droit d'en reproduire la totalité sur un autre site sauf accord *explicite* de l'auteur et de sa rédaction. ne venez pas vous plaindre après des sites à enregistrement obligatoire (payant ou pas là n'est pas la question).

Donc vos pouvez à l'aide d'une citation courte et d'un lien vers l'article complet inviter les membres des ces forums à réagir. Rien de plus.


_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

Quel farceur ! Sacré Jésus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas Holliday on ice, c'est Holly Bible on ice !


----------



## duracel (5 Avril 2006)

Une âme à vendre


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Une âme à vendre



Ce n'est pas la première fois, un américain l'a fait le mois passé


----------



## duracel (5 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la première fois, un américain l'a fait le mois passé


 
Désolé.    

On peut cependant remarquer qu'une âme américaine se vend plus chère qu'une âme chinoise.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

apple vient de mettre en ligne un patch pour booter sur XP à partir des iMac Intel. Source Reuters.

PAs con, viendez mes enfants, goutez un peu à MacOsx... Trop fort le Steve.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

J'espère que Steve jobs a déjà commencé à rédiger sa version des faits sur parchemin, comme son précécesseur  !  :rateau:  :love: :rose: :bebe: :casse: :casse:


----------



## al02 (13 Avril 2006)

Un Suèdois condamné pour avoir utilisé un fusil à pommes de terre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Ça c'est de l'information ! Rien que le titre m'a fait mourir de rire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est de l'information ! Rien que le titre m'a fait mourir de rire.


Tu rigoles mais c'est hyper dangereux comme truc.
Des potes à moi en avaient fait un, ça t'envoyait les patates à 50 mètres, avec une précision toute relative, valait mieux se trouver derrière que devant (le fusil pas les copains)


----------



## Philippe (14 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Une âme à vendre



Après l'âme à vendre, la ville à vendre :



> La première ville jamais vendue sur eBay est de nouveau sur le marché. Deux ans après avoir acheté le bourg de Bridgeville, en Californie, pour 700 000 dollars, le conseiller financier Bruce Krall revend les 33 hectares en ligne. Les enchères se sont ouvertes le 4 avril à 1,75 million de dollars, indique le quotidien _The Age_.


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Avril 2006)

j'ai hésité à placer une enchère, mais je crains que ça ne monte pas plus haut et je suis un peu à cours de liquidité en ce moment... sinon ça a l'air sympa comme bourgade, il y a un fleuve qui la borde (ou la traverse), non, franchement ça a l'air cool...
Si par hasard qqun qui consulte les forums de MacGé se décide à l'acheter, qu'il me le dise, je suis sûr qu'on peut y passer des vacances sympa.


----------



## Philippe (15 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Si par hasard qqun qui consulte les forums de MacGé se décide à l'acheter, qu'il me le dise, je suis sûr qu'on peut y passer des vacances sympa.


Comme les forums MacG comptent 48820 membres, j'avais pensé à une cagnotte.
35 dollars par membre, c'est cool...


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

Johnny bourré sur France 3


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Au moins quand il mourra, 
on aura la conscience tranquille...
  

Shit : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette."


----------



## al02 (15 Avril 2006)

L'armée américaine rachète ses données au marché afghan    



> BAGRAM, Afghanistan (AP) - Des enquêteurs américains munis d'une "boîte pleine" d'argent liquide ont payé des milliers de dollars pour racheter sur le principal marché afghan de Bagram des clefs USB volées contenant des renseignements militaires sensibles, ont déclaré des commerçants vendredi.


----------



## La mouette (15 Avril 2006)

Il y avait aussi des iPod Shuffle ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

> Des centaines de Russes se sont pressés pour assister au premier jour des "Olympiades du cochon", une compétition annuelle composée de trois épreuves: la course, la natation et le "pigball" (la balle du cochon).
> 
> Alors que chaque cochon entrait un par un dans l'arène, grognant anxieusement et arborant un bavoir numéroté, les Moscovites pariaient sur l'un des douze concurrents: l'ukrainien Mykola, Nelson le Sud-AfriCain ou encore la mascotte russe Kostik Russisch Schwein.
> 
> ...



Source: Yahoo


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Le genre d'info qui devrait plaire au PurFils ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

c'est le genre d'info dont on ne sait jamais si c'est du lard ou du cochon


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2006)

Peut être, mais ça donne une bonne idée de l'état de lard, cochon qui s'en dédie !


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2006)

*Une petite truie canadienne star des JO annuels des porcelets à Moscou*






> Antoinette, une petite truie canadienne, s'est distinguée samedi par ses talents d'athlète aux désormais traditionnels Jeux Olympiques annuels des porcelets à Moscou.
> 
> Les petits cochons tout propres, roses, noirs ou tachetés, et queue bien en tire-bouchon, étaient douze sur la ligne de départ : six russes et six originaires de l'étranger, Antoinette, le Chinois Vu Li, le Français Jean-François, le Letton Valdis, le Sud-Africain Nelson et l'Ukrainien Mykola.
> 
> ...







Sources: Yahoo.fr


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2006)

Une idée pas trop bête 


Et un truc qui doit empêcher mon boss de dormir


----------



## Dory (17 Avril 2006)

> factures fantaisistes et petites bouffes entre collègues:



*Ils sont raisonnables..certains présentent des notes d'hotel .....:* 




> Un prisonnier serbe se coud la bouche pour échapper à une comparution
> BELGRADE (AP) - "Motus et bouche cousue": Equipé de fil, d'une aiguille et d'épingles à nourrice, un prisonnier serbe a fait sien le célèbre dicton et s'est cousu les lèvres et la langue afin d'échapper à une audience au tribunal de Belgrade.
> 
> Zoran Raskovic, 27 ans, a été découvert vendredi matin dans sa cellule avec la bouche cousue par un gardien de la prison centrale de Belgrade, a rapporté samedi le journal serbe Blic.
> ...



Est ce que ça valait la peine?.....


----------



## La mouette (17 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une idée pas trop bête



 Sa Mercedes de fonction lorsqu'il se déplace ?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une idée pas trop bête
> ...



enfin, une idée qui tient la route...


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2006)

Un truc ni amusant ou pas...


----------



## duracel (21 Avril 2006)

Vive la télé...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Vive la télé...



La télé qui dicte sa loi au propriétaire...  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2006)

Qué proprio ? c'est pas la télé qu'est propriétaire de ses téléspectateurs ? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qué proprio ? c'est pas la télé qu'est propriétaire de ses téléspectateurs ? :mouais:



Bah chez moi quand j'appuie sur le bouton elle obéit...c'est vrai que je l'ai bien dressée aussi.


----------



## jeromemac (21 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah chez moi quand j'appuie sur le bouton elle obéit...c'est vrai que je l'ai bien dressée aussi.



ça parait fou quand meme, surtout que c un concept assez simple qui n'es pas valable pour tout


----------



## al02 (25 Avril 2006)

Trois hommes extraits d'une fosse septique

Je reste sceptique !  

ET maintant une histoire belge suisse :
Alcoolisé et endormi, il passe sous un train et s'en sort indemne

Des histoires pareilles n'arrivent pas qu'aux belges;

On appelle cela "boire en Suisse"


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

*Une Américaine obtient 500.000 dollars de dommages et intérêts après avoir reçu une fessée devant ses collègues*

FRESNO, Californie (AP) - Une Américaine a obtenu 500.000 dollars (398.820 euros) de dommages et intérêts après avoir reçu une fessée devant ses collègues de travail lors d'un exercice destiné selon son patron à renforcer l'esprit d'équipe.

Les jurés ont estimé vendredi que Janet Orlando, 53 ans, avait été victime de harcèlement sexuel lorsqu'elle avait reçu une tape sur le postérieur il y a deux ans dans son entreprise, Alarm One, une compagnie vendant des systèmes de sécurité pour le domicile, à Fresno en Californie.

Le jury n'a en revanche pas retenu l'agression sexuelle, invoquée par la plaignante, qui réclamait au moins 1,2 million de dollars (960.000 euros) à son employeur. Elle recevra 500.000 dollars de dédommagement pour perte de salaire, frais médicaux et préjudice moral. Dans une seconde phase, les jurés devront décider si des dommages punitifs doivent être infligés à la firme.

Janet Orlando avait démissionné en 2004, moins d'un an après avoir été embauchée, estimant avoir été humiliée lors des exercices d'émulation du personnel. L'entreprise mettait en compétition les équipes de vente et les perdants étaient ridiculisés. D'après des documents de justice, ils étaient obligés de manger des aliments pour bébés, porter des couches ou se voyaient fessés en public avec les affiches des concurrents de la compagnie. Ces pratiques ont depuis été abandonnées. AP


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

... les ravages psychologiques des clubs SM.


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Sont fous ces américains (ouép y'a Asterix qui passe ce soir, autant rester dans le classique)


----------



## al02 (4 Mai 2006)

Zacarias Moussaoui condamné *à vie*.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2006)

Youhouhou !


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Zacarias Moussaoui condamné *à vie*.


Une chose est sûre c'est qu'il fera pas sa peine jusqu'au bout... il mourra avant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Bof, ils parlent déjà de le faire rapatrier en France, où la prison "à vie" n'existe pas


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

hop hop hop, pas de discussions politiques, SVP...
toutefois, il était manifestement au courant des attentats, mais pour autant, en est il coupable?
de ce que je sais, il n'était dans aucun des avions, il n'a rien financé lui même, bref, il faut quand même m'expliquer de quoi il est "coupable", qui n'est pas un terme anodin en justice.
ne vous méprenez pas, je n'ai aucune estime pour ce garçon et ses déclarations fracassantes, mais je trouve que d'un strict point de vue de justice, ce procès est contestable...

_pas tapper, pas tapper_


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2006)

Il a fait fermer plus d'un thread...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop, pas de discussions politiques, SVP...



Politique   Qué politique    ce n'est pas de la politique, c'est une constatation, maximum 30 ans, dans la pratique, quasiment jamais plus de 25.



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> toutefois, il était manifestement au courant des attentats, mais pour autant, en est il coupable?
> de ce que je sais, il n'était dans aucun des avions, il n'a rien financé lui même, bref, il faut quand même m'expliquer de quoi il est "coupable", qui n'est pas un terme anodin en justice.
> ne vous méprenez pas, je n'ai aucune estime pour ce garçon et ses déclarations fracassantes, mais je trouve que d'un strict point de vue de justice, ce procès est contestable...
> 
> _pas tapper, pas tapper_



Il semble bien que s'il n'a pu lui même tuer personne, c'est par pur accident, mais qu'il avait bien l'intention de le faire, et qu'en outre, il ait bien participé à la logistique de l'opération, donc ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop, pas de discussions politiques, SVP...
> toutefois, il était manifestement au courant des attentats, mais pour autant, en est il coupable?
> de ce que je sais, il n'était dans aucun des avions, il n'a rien financé lui même, bref, il faut quand même m'expliquer de quoi il est "coupable", qui n'est pas un terme anodin en justice.
> ne vous méprenez pas, je n'ai aucune estime pour ce garçon et ses déclarations fracassantes, mais je trouve que d'un strict point de vue de justice, ce procès est contestable...
> ...




Je t'avoue que je suis un peu ton raisonnement ; à mon (humble) avis il avait droit à un procès d'intention... de la à faire de la prison à vie ou le condamner à la peine de mort.... D'un autre côté les américains n'ont personne à se mettre sous la dent... alors.... on peut se poser des questions.....

Et tout comme toi je n'ai aucune estime pour cet individu.


----------



## al02 (4 Mai 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Zacarias Moussaoui condamné *à vie*.



Une petit dessin :


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Mai 2006)

*A Rome, une bière peut vous coûter 990 euros* 
[SIZE=-1]ROME (Reuters) - En s'installant dans un café de la Via Veneto à Rome, un touriste de Hong Kong ne s'attendait pas à devoir débourser 990 euros pour une bière. 
Un rabatteur a attiré le touriste, qui voyageait seul, dans un bar et lui a servi une bière avant de lui annoncer qu'il lui en coûterait 990 euros. En marchandant, le touriste est descendu à 490 euros mais le propriétaire du bar lui a néanmoins facturé 990 euros sur sa carte de crédit. 
"Quand l'addition est arrivée, j'ai pensé qu'il était plus sûr que je paye. J'avais peur qu'il m'arrive quelque chose", a déclaré le touriste aux services de la mairie, qui mènent l'enquête. 
Via Veneto, célèbre artère de la capitale italienne, une bière coûte généralement 10 euros. Le touriste, originaire de Hong Kong mais installé en Allemagne et détenteur d'un passeport britannique, a essayé de porter plainte au commissariat mais personne n'y parlait anglais.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Et après on dit que les Macs sont chers.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> [SIZE=-1]a essayé de porter plainte au commissariat mais personne n'y parlait anglais.
> [/SIZE]



Et après on dit que tout le monde parle Anglais


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et après on dit que les Macs sont chers.



moi je prendrai un Ibook, bien frais, et sans trop de mousse....


----------



## al02 (5 Juin 2006)

Mordu par un chien puis par le maître, un Pékinois obtient justice

J'espère que la victime n'était pas enragée !!


----------



## elKBron (5 Juin 2006)

ah ça, les pets qui noient c'est dangereux !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ah ça, les pets qui noient c'est dangereux !!!



Un peu au sud est, il y a aussi des thons qui le sont tout autant !


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juin 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ah ça, les pets qui noient c'est dangereux !!!


Les petits chiens jaunes qui te jappent au nez aussi...


----------



## La mouette (5 Juin 2006)

Un couple retrouve son disque dur au marché aux puces


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un couple retrouve son disque dur au marché aux puces



Au marché aux *puces* ? On se serait plutôt attendu à ce qu'ils y retrouvent leur processeur !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un couple retrouve son disque dur au marché aux puces




PC inpact ??? Tu vas sur ce site ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> PC inpact ??? Tu vas sur ce site ?



JE vais partout , je suis Nomade


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2006)

Un truc qui fait peur


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui fait peur



******, c'est clair ca fait peur...



> A partir de 12 ans, on devrait être libre d'avoir des relations sexuelles, de voter, de jouer aux jeux d'argent et de choisir avec qui on veut vivre



Même moi qui ai 14ans je pense pas qu'a 12 ans on soit assez responsable pour ça (même à 16)


----------



## toys (6 Juin 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ******, c'est clair ca fait peur...
> 
> 
> 
> Même moi qui ai 14ans je pense pas qu'a 12 ans on soit assez responsable pour ça (même à 16)



eu a 24 aussi des foi donc faut bien qu'il mette un juste milieux !


----------



## La mouette (6 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui fait peur




Et après ils s'étonnent qu'ils aient des réactions hostiles, voire violentes. C'est de la pure provocation, et je plaint les enfants des dirigeants de ce parti politique.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juin 2006)

Enfants de pédophiles... et vu les parents je pense que ca doit être a la limite de l'inceste..   :hein:


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas trop où poster l'article, ce n'est pas forcément amusant, c'est plutôt, comment dire, poignant, oui voilà, poignant...

*Braves de mer*


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juin 2006)

ça l'est en effet, c'est même magnifique...

Outre l'hommage évident qu'il faut rendre à l'équipage, je trouve que le journaliste mérite une mention spéciale pour cet article très bien écrit, eficace et concis...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

Arg ils vont se rabattre sur la recherche macgé


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, le mec de Yahoo, ça n'a pas l'air de l'attrister plus que ça ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2006)

De la mairie à la prison

Depuis, ils ont été arrêtés et placés en garde à vue.


----------



## al02 (8 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> De la mairie à la prison
> 
> Depuis, ils ont été arrêtés et placés en garde à vue.



C'est gai !


----------



## Fondug (8 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> De la mairie à la prison
> 
> Depuis, ils ont été arrêtés et placés en garde à vue.


 
Est ce que la presse en aurait parlé s'il s'était agit d'un couple hétéro ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la presse en aurait parlé s'il s'était agit d'un couple hétéro ?



S'ils avaient fait la une de l'actualité, sûrement que oui.


----------



## Fondug (8 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> S'ils avaient fait la une de l'actualité, sûrement que oui.


 
Bien sûr, mais comme on est au pays de l'a priori et de l'amalgame...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, mais comme on est au pays de l'a priori et de l'amalgame...



C'est pas un à priori, ça ? Pour l'amalgame, mon dentiste me disait justement ...


----------



## Fondug (8 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un à priori, ça ? Pour l'amalgame, mon dentiste me disait justement ...


 
Si c'en est un, justement... Mais aprés tout, tu as peut-être raison, je vois le mal là où il n'est pas (encore).


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Juin 2006)

de toute manière c'est connu, les homosexuels, c'est à rien que voleurs et compagnie...., ou va notre bon pays, ma bonne dame...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

Bernadette et Luc


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juin 2006)

*Un pigeon abattu à la carabine à plombs à l'Assemblée nationale*​


			
				PARIS (AFP) - mercredi 7 juin 2006  a dit:
			
		

> - Un pigeon qui s'est faufilé mardi dans l'hémicycle du Parlement français a dû être abattu par les pompiers avec une carabine à plombs, impuissants à l'en déloger.
> Les pompiers ont tenté vainement de l'attraper, à l'aide de filets, mais, au bout d'une heure d'efforts infructueux, ils se sont résolus à l'abattre. "Nous avons dû le neutraliser au plomb", a commenté un officier des pompiers.
> 
> Selon les services de l'Assemblée nationale, ce genre d'intrusion est plutôt rare : la précédente remontait à une quinzaine d'années.


S'ils avaient directement tiré dans le tas y'aurait pas mal de charognards, de grues et autres oiseaux de mauvais augures dont ont aurait été débarrassé aussi... 

Euh... non... point de politique là dedans on cause ornithologie...


----------



## al02 (8 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> *Un pigeon abattu à la carabine à plombs à l'Assemblée nationale*​



Aujourd'hui des pigeons peuvent télécharger Vista bêta !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui des pigeons peuvent télécharger Vista bêta !



ils disent :



			
				le site du lien d'al02 a dit:
			
		

> la compatibilité avec certains logiciels n'est pas assurée (notamment les antivirus et firewalls).



Par contre, une compatibilité d'assurée, c'est celle avec les chevaux de Troye et les virus ! 

:mouais:


----------



## al02 (8 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le _"Nous avons dû le neutraliser au plomb"_, c'est joliment dit !
> :love:



En somme, du plomb dans l'aile !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2006)

Et un pigeon/petits poids plombs, un ! 

Les pompiers de l'assemblée, ils s'appellent pas Satanas et Diabolo, par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

satanas et diabolo, c'est pas un ressucé comme info?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2006)

Ah ! digg.com !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Si c'en est un, justement... Mais aprés tout, tu as peut-être raison, je vois le mal là où il n'est pas (encore).



ça t'apprendra à aller là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le _"Nous avons dû le neutraliser au plomb"_, c'est joliment dit !
> :love:



Tiens, d'autres ont dit la même chose en parlant de Tchernobyl... ça fait nettement moins "joliment dit" je trouve !...


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça t'apprendra à aller là


 
T'as pas tort en même temps, j'vais jamais dans c'te crèmerie, ça m'apprendra... Bon reprenons de meilleures sources !

*Pan dans l'groin*


----------



## Fondug (9 Juin 2006)

Promis, je ne vous mets pas tout le canard en lien mais cet *article* correspond assez à l'idée que je me fais de la chose... Pi d'façons, le foot moi...


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2006)

*Genève (ats) La Centrale de surveillance de l´autoroute a  dépêché jeudi une patrouille devant l´entrée du tunnel de Vernier  (GE), où une voiture semblait en difficulté. Sur place, les  gendarmes ont eu la surprise de constater que le conducteur s´était  arrêté là pour pique-niquer.  *     L´alarme a été donnée jeudi en fin de journée. Sur leurs écrans  de contrôle, les agents de la centrale de surveillance ont repéré  une voiture stoppée sur la bande d´arrêt d´urgence de l´autoroute  d´où semble provenir de la fumée, a relaté vendredi la police  genevoise dans un communiqué.  
     Arrivés sur place, les policiers ont constaté que le conducteur,  un Français habitant Martigny (VS), s´était arrêté à cet endroit  ombragé intentionnellement. Laissant les quatre portes ouvertes  pour rafraîchir son véhicule, l´homme, tranquillement assis sur une  chaise de camping contemplait le trafic. Il avait déposé une  bouteille de vin rouge et un sandwich sur le capot de sa voiture.   
     Le pique-niqueur avait aussi allumé à même le bitume un petit  barbecue, d´où provenait la fumée suspecte. Dessus, des pâtes  cuisaient dans une casserole. Le gourmand n´a cependant pas eu le  temps de les déguster. Les gendarmes l´ont fermement invité à  ranger ses petites affaires et à reprendre sa route, après lui  avoir délivré une amende d´ordre de 120 francs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2006)

Au voleur !


----------



## al02 (10 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Au voleur !



Qui connaît l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'ours  ?


----------



## al02 (12 Juin 2006)

Rixe ou rugby, quand la police russe s'emmêle



> MOSCOU (Reuters) - Des joueurs de rugby amateur ont été arrêtés en plein match par la police russe *qui a confondu leur mêlée avec une bagarre générale*, rapporte l'agence de presse Ria.



Ce n'est même pas la police belge !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Rixe ou rugby, quand la police russe s'emmêle
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'est même pas la police belge !



Ah là là, même la police russe n'est plus ce qu'elle était ! A la grande époque, ils les auraient tous envoyés faire dix/quinze années de goulag, histoire qu'ils ne puissent ébruiter l'affaire au profit de la presse capitalo/occidentale. Là, ils les ont tous relaché ! Tout se perd, mon bon monsieur !


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

c'est exactement ce que je pensais... bénéficier d'une police qui ait autant de moyens (même si je pense que ça a un pau baissé), et n'en plus rien faire, c'est bien triste... ils sont tombés très bas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Comment ça?
Qui a la flemme?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça?
> Qui a la flemme?



Ben, là, je comprend, pour une fois, c'est comme si on demandait aujourd'hui à Peugeot de rappeler les 403 pour un défaut de conception, hein !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, là, je comprend, pour une fois, c'est comme si on demandait aujourd'hui à Peugeot de rappeler les 403 pour un défaut de conception, hein !


D'un autre côté, ya encore des gens qui roulent en 403...
Et encore plus qui utilisent encore windoz 98.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça?
> Qui a la flemme?



:rateau: , ce que j'aime surtout, c'est cette réaction d'un "membre" :


> Oui,
> Les gars qui sont encore sous 98 faut plus se plaindre,
> Car vraiment c'est comme si on disais que un constructeur doit réparé toutes les tv en noir et blanc car elles peuvent bruler



  :rateau: 

Triomphe connerie, le monde est à tes pieds...

Oui, je sais, c'est déjà écrit en dessous, mais sur un truc comme ça, je peux le placer deux fois ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, ya encore des gens qui roulent en 403...
> Et encore plus qui utilisent encore windoz 98.



1998/2006 : Huit ans ! Tu imagine Apple faire un patch sur Mac OS 8.6 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juin 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Triomphe connerie, le monde est à tes pieds...
> 
> Oui, je sais, c'est déjà écrit en dessous, mais sur un truc comme ça, je peux le placer deux fois ...



Nan nan, moi j'aime bien, ça me conforte dans mon sentiment d'être adulé par les foules. 
:mouais:


Sinon mon p'tit Pascal, je peux pas trop te dire, tu compares ce qui ne se compare pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Sinon mon p'tit Pascal, je peux pas trop te dire, tu compares ce qui ne se compare pas.



Pourtant, ce genre de comparaisons, c'est pas ce qui manque dans ces forums


----------



## Nobody (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 1998/2006 : Huit ans ! Tu imagine Apple faire un patch sur Mac OS 8.6 aujourd'hui ?



Merde, je pensais être dans le fil de la coupe du monde:

'98/06 => un patch sur l'équipe de France de foot qui a gagné la coupe du monde.

Ah bon? C'est tout à fait ce qui se passe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Merde, je pensais être dans le fil de la coupe du monde:
> 
> '98/06 => un patch sur l'équipe de France de foot qui a gagné la coupe du monde.
> 
> Ah bon? C'est tout à fait ce qui se passe?



Ben, qui se ressemble s'assemble, bosser sous Windows,et regarder des matchs de foot à la télé : tout ce que je déteste faire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qui se ressemble s'assemble, bosser sous Windows,et regarder des matchs de foot à la télé : tout ce que je déteste faire !



Moi également.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 1998/2006 : Huit ans ! Tu imagine Apple faire un patch sur Mac OS 8.6 aujourd'hui ?


Peuvent pas, il n'y a pas de failles aussi critiques sur ce système


----------



## joubichou (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qui se ressemble s'assemble, bosser sous Windows,et regarder des matchs de foot à la télé : tout ce que je déteste faire !


Idem pour moi


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, qui se ressemble s'assemble, bosser sous Windows,et regarder des matchs de foot à la télé : tout ce que je déteste faire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors peut-être bosser sous Mac et regarder les matchs de rugby à la télé?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Alors peut-être bosser sous Mac et regarder les matchs de rugby à la télé?



Oui pour le premier et non pour le deuxième (le sport, beurk !).


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2006)

Il y avait pas une AES dans le nord, le week-end dernier?   

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Les fesses à l'air par le toit ouvrant d'une 205* 




AP | 13.06.06 | 19:14





LILLE (AP) -- Un passager d'une 205 Peugeot, qui montrait ses fesses nues par le toit ouvrant de la voiture sur une rocade autoroutière à Villeneuve-d'Ascq, près de Lille (Nord), a été interpellé samedi dernier par des CRS étonnés de ce comportement insolite, a-t-on appris mardi de source judiciaire. 
Le jeune homme de 24 ans a expliqué aux policiers qu'il s'amusait à montrer ses fesses aux automobilistes pour faire rire des amis. 
Il doit être présenté en janvier prochain pour exhibition sexuelle devant le tribunal correctionnel de Lille.


----------



## duracel (14 Juin 2006)

hé hé hé


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour le premier et non pour le deuxième (le sport, beurk !).



Avec tout les chasseurs qui traînent au Bar, faire du sport ça aide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout les chasseurs qui traînent au Bar, faire du sport ça aide.



Merci. Je n'y avais pas pensé. Je m'y met de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait pas une AES dans le nord, le week-end dernier?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



C'était dans quel sens? parceque dans le mauvais, il se serait transformé en baudruche !


----------



## N°6 (14 Juin 2006)

Le plus hilarant reste que ce type soit présenté au tribunal pour exhibition sexuelle alors que les culs fleurissent à chaque coin de rue disposant d'un panneau publicitaire... va comprendre ! :love:




[edit ha oui j'oubliais]Au fait, est-ce-que quelqu'un sait si éventuellement, un chameau pourrait se voir reprocher une conduite similaire ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2006)

Cachez ce sein que je ne saurai voir.

En même temps, il ne faut pas trop leur jeter la pierre car on prend le même chemin.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Cachez ce sein que je ne saurai voir.
> 
> En même temps, il ne faut pas trop leur jeter la pierre car on prend le même chemin.



En effet, "Famille de France" n'est pas mieux dans le genre 

Mais franchement, tout ça pour un bout de sein, c'est quand même complètement barjo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> En effet, "Famille de France" n'est pas mieux dans le genre
> 
> Mais franchement, tout ça pour un bout de sein, c'est quand même complètement barjo



J'ai vu encore plus fort récemment dans "TV Grandes Chaînes" : une lectrice avait écrit pour dire qu'elle avait été choquée (c'est son expression) de voir dans "A prendre ou à laisser", le jeu d'Arthur (jeu plus à laisser qu'à prendre d'ailleurs ) des candidates très court vêtues et même une en soutien-gorge. Etre "choqué" par ça, faut le faire, non ?  

A part ça, Raymond Devos nous a quitté hier. Salut l'artiste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

A mon avis, ceux qui s'offusque aujourd'hui de ce genre de chose ne doivent pas avoir la conscience entièrement tranquille ! 

Qui sont ils, pour nous dicter ce que nous devons ou ne devons pas faire ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, ceux qui s'offusque aujourd'hui de ce genre de chose ne doivent pas avoir la conscience entièrement tranquille !
> 
> Qui sont ils, pour nous dicter ce que nous devons ou ne devons pas faire ? :mouais:



Que veux-tu : c'est le règne du politiquement correct et des bons sentiments. Mets-lui une bonne grosse guimauve psycho-sociale, comme on sait si bien en faire (téléfilms ou séries) et la madame est aux anges. Dans le cas contraire, elle fait la gueule et s'en plaint à son journal TV préféré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu : c'est le règne du politiquement correct et des bons sentiments. Mets-lui une bonne grosse guimauve psycho-sociale, comme on sait si bien en faire (téléfilms ou séries) et la madame est aux anges. Dans le cas contraire, elle fait la gueule et s'en plaint à son journal TV préféré.



Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de se régaler des détails croustillants dévoilés dans France Dimanche, Ici Paris, voire même Détective ! Mais là, elle ne se plaint à personne ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> voire même Détective !



ça existe toujours cette horreur ??????? :hein:


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

Une vidéo très sympa!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ça existe toujours cette horreur ??????? :hein:



Non, je crois qu'ils l'ont fait fermer, mais il a du renaître sous un autre titre, mais celui là, je ne le mémorise pas. Je l'ai cité pour préciser l'idée générale.



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une vidéo très sympa!



elle nous a valu un thread à elle seule, cette vidéo


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je crois qu'ils l'ont fait fermer, mais il a du renaître sous un autre titre, mais celui là, je ne le mémorise pas. Je l'ai cité pour préciser l'idée générale.
> 
> 
> 
> elle nous a valu un thread à elle seule, cette vidéo


 
Désolé, je n'avais pas vu. Je ne passe plus autant de temps par ici.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je crois qu'ils l'ont fait fermer, mais il a du renaître sous un autre titre, mais celui là, je ne le mémorise pas. Je l'ai cité pour préciser l'idée générale.



Oui les journaux sont comme les partis politiques ou les assoc. à connotation politique, on supprime, et hop ça repousse sous un autre nom ou titre ... ça m'a toujours fait rigoler ça


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

Ce périphérique pour iPod aussi. J'imagine que vous l'aviez déjà vu depuis longtemps.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce périphérique pour iPod aussi. J'imagine que vous l'aviez déjà vu depuis longtemps.



La selle en musique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de se régaler des détails croustillants dévoilés dans France Dimanche, Ici Paris, voire même Détective ! Mais là, elle ne se plaint à personne ...



Très juste.  



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce périphérique pour iPod aussi. J'imagine que vous l'aviez déjà vu depuis longtemps.



Très pratique pour écouter de la musique de m**** (histoire de rester dans l'ambiance).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2006)

que celui qui m'a subtilisé mes dragées fuca se dénonce


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2006)

http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2006/jun/HQ_M06101_Chandra_black_hole.html


----------



## richard-deux (17 Juin 2006)

Sexe, alcool et soleil avec largent de «Katrina»

_Un rapport publié mercredi par la Cour des comptes du Gouvernement américain révèle que plus dun milliard de dollars daide aux victimes du cyclone «Katrina» a été détourné frauduleusement pour financer des soirées dans des cabarets ou des vacances en République dominicaine._


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Juin 2006)

c'est normal,ça s'appelle des soirées de soutien et d'aide aux victimes...


----------



## joanes (19 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2006/jun/HQ_M06101_Chandra_black_hole.html




Oui mais là NON, quand même, tu exagères un p'tit peu enfin


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2006)

un puce super rapide qui garde la tête froide


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> un puce super rapide qui garde la tête froide



Ouais :mouais: S'ils mettent ça dans nos Mac, ce qui risque de ne pas garder la tête froide, ce sont nos banquiers au moment de payer les factures EDF, parce que si la puce consomme moins, la centrale de refroidissement, par contre ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui c'est la fête nationale du slip


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais :mouais: S'ils mettent ça dans nos Mac, ce qui risque de ne pas garder la tête froide, ce sont nos banquiers au moment de payer les factures EDF, parce que si la puce consomme moins, la centrale de refroidissement, par contre ...




dans le même temps, un petit quadri proc. de 4x... 500ghertz, ça commencerait à permettre de beaux rendus 3D  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## duracel (20 Juin 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dans le même temps, un petit quadri proc. de 4x... 500ghertz, ça commencerait à permettre de beaux rendus 3D :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Mais non, ce serait pour jouer à Doom 3.


----------



## al02 (20 Juin 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> De l'info brûlante en page 8, il y aurait des filles qui regardent les matchs de foute dans un bar de la capital bien connu de certains membres de ce forum !!!!



En clair, ça donne ceci :



> *Au Lou Pascalou, à force dhurler,même les filles se déshydratent  *
> 
> *FESTIF. Dans ce bar parisien, il y a le foot. Et puis il y a le reste...
> *
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ce serait pour jouer à Doom 3.



F.E.A.R plutôt.


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2006)

Vous avez des doutes sur votre conjoint(e)? 

Localisez-le(la) grâce à son téléphone portable!


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est la fête nationale du slip


 

Lui, il est trop top!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2006)

Ça marche :affraid:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des doutes sur votre conjoint(e)?
> 
> Localisez-le(la) grâce à son téléphone portable!


Damned..


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Juin 2006)

déjà bu, mais je ne te reconnais pas sur la photo...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Juin 2006)

connaissez vous ça?

et si oui, connaitriez vous un éditeur de thèmes qui aurait pu développer un équivalent pour mac OS X??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2006)

Bijoux de famille

- Oh la belle bague ! C'est un diamant ?
- Non, c'est maman !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des doutes sur votre conjoint(e)?
> 
> Localisez-le(la) gr&#226;ce &#224; son t&#233;l&#233;phone portable!



Excellent!

je me suis fait eu


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

Tu as cliqu&#233; sur le lien :mouais:
On dirait bien que non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2006)

Le maire de Bordeaux ne veut plus du Colbert.

Le c&#244;t&#233; comique de l'affaire est qu'Hugues Martin, maire de Bordeaux, est du m&#234;me parti que le gouvernement (UMP) qui a d&#233;j&#224; fort &#224; faire avec le Cl&#233;menceau, dont il ne sait pas trop comment il va s'en d&#233;barasser. Donc il n'a pas besoin qu'on lui refile en plus le Colbert. Dr&#244;le de cadeau entre amis.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, ce serait pour jouer à Doom 3.




Pas assez rapide


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juin 2006)

Novaplanet.com a dit:
			
		

> Un psychologue britannique, Richard Wiseman, vient d'achever une recherche de cinq ans pour trouver "la blague la plus dr&#244;le du monde". Via Internet, il a test&#233; environ 40 000 histoires dr&#244;les et fait voter 100 000 internautes. Comme toujours dans ce genre de consultation, le r&#233;sultat laisse perplexe. Voici la blague qui a triomph&#233;.
> 
> Deux chasseurs marchent dans la for&#234;t et soudainement l'un d'eux tombe &#224; terre, il ne bouge plus, il semble ne plus respirer, il a les yeux r&#233;vuls&#233;s. Son compagnon appelle un service d'urgence sur son portable. "J'ai un ami qui est mort subitement, devant moi, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?". L'op&#233;rateur r&#233;pond d'une voix rassurante : "Calmez-vous. Nous allons vous aider. En premier lieu, il faut que vous vous assuriez que votre ami est bien mort." On entend un silence, puis une d&#233;tonation, et le chasseur reprend le t&#233;l&#233;phone : "OK. Et maintenant ?"


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2006)

j'adore!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2006)

En Indonésie, Play Boy devrait être renommé "Ne Plait pas Boy", car il semble ne pas être au goût des autorités, ni d'une partie de la population.

Mon Doc Evil  que c'est triste !


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2006)

> Une &#233;cole en Alaska &#224; acheter sur eBay
> ANCHORAGE (Reuters) - La municipalit&#233; de King Cove, en Alaska, a mis en vente une &#233;cole sur le site d'ench&#232;res en ligne eBay avec l'espoir d'en tirer 1,8 million de dollars.
> Le district des &#238;les Al&#233;outiennes, dont d&#233;pend ce bourg de 725 &#226;mes, estime qu'un nouveau propri&#233;taire pourra tirer partie du b&#226;timent de 4.000 m&#232;tres carr&#233;s situ&#233; sur le front de mer au milieu d'une zone industrielle de p&#234;che, ont pr&#233;cis&#233; des responsables.
> 
> ...



Info Yahoo

Perso, je ne l'ai pas trouv&#233; sur eBay, mais par contre, il y a pleins de parcelles des &#233;tats unis en vente sur le site, c'est impressionnant 

Si une rivi&#232;re rien que pour vous &#231;a vous tente en Alaska, allez voir ici


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2006)

Hop DADVSI adopt&#233; au s&#233;nat


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hop DADVSI adopté au sénat


ça c'est à classer dans les pas amusantes


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2006)

Attention à ne pas oublier la crème solaire...


----------



## richard-deux (1 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas oublier la crème solaire...



Aie Aie !!!   

*La Roumanie "victime d'une guerre météorologique": le Sénat enquête*

_Le Sénat roumain a ouvert une enquête pour vérifier des "indices" selon lesquels les graves inondations enregistrées l'été dernier seraient le fait d'une "guerre météorologique menée par une puissance étrangère".

"Nous nous proposons de vérifier des indices et des informations selon lesquels les phénomènes météorologiques extrêmes enregistrés en juillet et août 2005 ont été provoqués par des technologies humaines dirigées de l'étranger", a indiqué le sénateur Dan Carlan, à l'origine de cette initiative.

Le leader de l'extrême droite Corneliu Vadim Tudor s'est toutefois déclaré "convaincu" de l'hypothèse évoquée par M. Carlan, assurant que "la Roumanie est bien victime d'une attaque météorologique". S'il s'est refusé à nommer le pays qui serait derrière une telle attaque, il a laissé entendre qu'il pourrait s'agir d'une "grande puissance de l'est de la Roumanie (ndlr: la Russie), de plus en plus agacée par la politique de Bucarest à l'égard de la région de la mer Noire"._

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai qu'une "grande puissance de l'est de la Roumanie" &#224; fait la pluie et le beau temps pendant pas mal d'ann&#233;es dans la r&#233;gion !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déniché ça ce matin sur Yahoo Actualités.
> C'est bien la preuve que quand tout va trop vite il faut compter sur les bases de notre civilisation.



Lorem ipsum ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2006)

Les dents de la lagune


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les dents de la lagune



Protéger les canards en priorité!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

:affraid: Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Gwen ? :modo:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Prot&#233;ger les canards en priorit&#233;!!



Ils ont d&#233;j&#224; pris la poudre d'escampette (pas fous les volatiles).  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Gwen ? :modo:


Gwen a disparu ?   J'esp&#232;re qu'il ne s'est pas fait manger par le crocodile recherch&#233; &#224; Limoges. :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont déjà pris la poudre d'escampette (pas fous les volatiles).
> 
> 
> (...)



Je reconnais bien là la grande clairvoyance de nos amis palmipèdes.


----------



## sylko (3 Juillet 2006)

Trop fort la pub...


----------



## sylko (3 Juillet 2006)

Très joli graphique!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort la pub...



Tu t'es gourr&#233;, c'est un lien sur ton site de c*l favori, il demande ton mot de passe pour l'acc&#232;s (Mais heureusement, il a m&#233;moris&#233; ton identifiant)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2006)

En raison du scandale financier et des retards subis par le programme A380, EADS se voit contraint &#224; des coupes budg&#233;taires drastiques !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En raison du scandale financier et des retards subis par le programme A380, EADS se voit contraint &#224; des coupes budg&#233;taires drastiques !



Et, au lieu de transporter jusqu'&#224; 800 passagers, il n'en transportera au maximum que 8.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2006)

Vont &#234;tre serr&#233;s les 840 passagers.  :afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas le jet de Passe-Partou qu'ils ont adapt&#233; &#224; sa taille ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et, au lieu de transporter jusqu'&#224; 800 passagers, il n'en transportera au maximum que 8.


En serrant un peu &#231;a devrait contenir l'&#233;quipe de France pour son retour d'Allemagne demain soir...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> En serrant un peu &#231;a devrait contenir l'&#233;quipe de France pour son retour d'Allemagne ce soir...


plutot demain soir, non


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> plutot demain soir, non


T'es s&#251;r...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2006)

L'edit fait des ravages (et pas Edith fait des ravages, hein :mouais: )



Et je m'en fous un peu pour l'equipe de France, je ne m'identifie pas trop &#224; une equipe de sportif... 

PS : Pascal, sors de mon corps imm&#233;diatement !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> En serrant un peu ça devrait contenir l'équipe de France pour son retour d'Allemagne demain soir...



Quant à l'équipe d'Allemagne, elle n'a pas besoin de prendre cet avion pour rentrer chez elle aujourd'hui : elle y est déjà.


----------



## duracel (5 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> En serrant un peu ça devrait contenir l'équipe de France pour son retour d'Allemagne demain soir...



Quoiqu'il arrive, l'équipe de France jouera encore un match, soit samedi, soit dimanche.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2006)

Pour tous les poivrots du Bar...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Ah, ces suisses...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

A part un Suisse, qui aurait l'id&#233;e de se laver les mains avec de l'essence


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2006)

Puis si on pouvait rouler à la bière ça nous reviendrait moins cher...  

Par contre bonjour les siphonages...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous les poivrots du Bar...



Ca carbure sec chez les helvètes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

Une envie trop pressante


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une envie trop pressante



je comprends qu'il y ait de plus en plus de femmes dans les gradins...


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2006)

80% de chance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> 80% de chance...



Ca laisse quand même une marge de 20% pour un éventuel nouveau retard.


----------



## duracel (12 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca laisse quand même une marge de 20% pour un éventuel nouveau retard.



C'est bien sur de cette façon qu'il faut lire cette news.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par contre après la sortie, y a à nouveau 80/85% de chances de risques que ce ne soit pas _tout à fait_ au point et opérationnel.



Révise un peu les leçons de l'histoire, mon bon Roberto, 99,99% eut été un chiffre plus réaliste, jusqu'à ce jour, les seuls programmes de Microsoft qui ne buguent pas, ce sont ceux qui restent sur leur disquette/CD, au fond d'un tiroir (et encore, des fois, je me demande s'ils ne vont pas faire planter le tiroir :rateau ! :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2006)

Dans le "Dauphine libéré" aujourd'hui...

L'entête en rouge ne devrait pas vous laisser indifférents...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Dans le "Dauphine libéré" aujourd'hui...
> 
> L'entête en rouge ne devrait pas vous laisser indifférents...  :love:




Euuh ... :rose: T'explique, là, pas compris :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (15 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ... :rose: T'explique, là, pas compris :rateau:



Je croyais être le seul à ne pas avoir pigé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

"Le vice-président de la société pharmaceutique française BioMérieux, Christophe Mérieux *est décédé de mort* à l'âge de 39 ans"


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ... :rose: T'explique, l&#224;, pas compris :rateau:





			
				richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais &#234;tre le seul &#224; ne pas avoir pig&#233;.



Lemmy &#224; bien vu  




Bon d'accord l'actualit&#233; en elle m&#234;me n'est pas r&#233;jouissante mais la mani&#232;re dont les journaleux la traite est sujette &#224; caution...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2006)

Ce n'est pas la mort de ce personnage qui m'a interpellé car grosso modo, le sort de personnes relevant de sociétés pharmaceutiques me laisse indifférent au regard des exactions commises par ces mêmes sociétés, je reparle pas de la Josacyne ni de la Talydomine ainsi que tant d'autres produits mis sur le marché car c'est un autre débat... 

Ce qui m'a fait hurler de rire ainsi que ma copine c'est qu'un journaleux ait pu retranscrire l'info ainsi... Et ceci sans qu'un contrôle ait été fait derrière, ils ont du prendre un emploi jeune pour réaliser les pages web cet été...  

J'ai repensé à cette info d'il y a pas mal d'années :

Dramatique accident de cars : ... on a relevé 18 morts dont 2 légers... :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'a fait hurler de rire ainsi que ma copine c'est qu'un journaleux ait pu retranscrire l'info ainsi... Et ceci sans qu'un contr&#244;le ait &#233;t&#233; fait derri&#232;re, ils ont du prendre un emploi jeune pour r&#233;aliser les pages web cet &#233;t&#233;...


 
Fr&#233;quentant et travaillant dans ce milieu (journalistique, pas pharmaceutique... ), cela ne m'&#233;tonne gu&#232;re que cette coquille ait pass&#233; &#224; travers les filtres, supprim&#233;s les uns apr&#232;s les autres soit dit en passant, pour finir publi&#233;e telle quelle.

On demande au journaliste de g&#233;rer toutes les &#233;tapes: enqu&#234;ter, &#233;crire son papier, le faire sans faute d'orthographe (l'erreur est humaine), ni faute de frappe, conna&#238;tre (cela suffit) et non ma&#238;triser, le logiciel de mise en page dans lequel il va ins&#233;rer son article, et pour finir, y faire sa mise en page.

Les &#233;diteurs veulent, en Suisse en tout cas, mais j'imagine que c'est une tendance g&#233;n&#233;rale, _red&#233;finir_ le m&#233;tier de journaliste, tout en privil&#233;giant la qualit&#233; (!)...

Forc&#233;ment on se retrouve avec de telles aberration.

Mais je m'&#233;loigne du sujet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "Le vice-président de la société pharmaceutique française BioMérieux, Christophe Mérieux *est décédé de mort* à l'âge de 39 ans"


On s'en doutait un peu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

Actes d'incivilités dans l'Antiquité



> On en voit effectivement de toutes les couleurs sur les murs. La plupart des graffitis se situent à proximité des tavernes, théâtres, tous les lieux publics assez fréquentés. «J'ai gagné aux jeux à Nuceria 855 deniers et demi et sans tricher.» Ou encore : «Auete, utres sumus», («salut, nous sommes pleins comme des outres») ou «futui coponam» («j'ai couché  avec la patronne»). On raillait l'aubergiste : «Nous avons pissé dans tes lits. J'en conviens ce n'est pas bien, mais si tu veux savoir pourquoi, c'est parce qu'il n'y avait pas de pot de chambre !» Ou on l'insultait : «Puisses-tu être victime de tes fraudes, cabaretier, tu nous vends de l'eau et c'est toi qui bois ton vin.» Quant aux déclarations, d'amour, elles valent un sujet en soi.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2006)

Bande de malappris va!  

En même temps, ils avaient au moins le mérite d'écrire correctement...pas comme à notre époque.    :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, ils avaient au moins le m&#233;rite d'&#233;crire correctement...pas comme &#224; notre &#233;poque.    :rateau:



Ben non justement :


> Certes, l'orthographe laissait &#224; d&#233;sirer. Beaucoup parlaient tr&#232;s mal le latin et &#233;crivaient phon&#233;tiquement


   

Cela dit, en &#233;crivant phon&#233;tiquement, ils avaient invent&#233; sans le savoir l'anc&#234;tre de l'&#233;criture SMS.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2006)

Ils avaient deja des telephones portables en 52 avant JC :affraid::affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Oui, mais fallait se mettre &#224; quatre pour les porter !


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Un peu comme un radiocom 2000.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme un radiocom 2000.



Pire. Les leurs étaient en marbre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pire. Les leurs étaient en marbre.



Et pour effacer tes SMS après lecture, fallait une ponceuse !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pire. Les leurs étaient en marbre.



valait mieux pas se jeter des mots à la figure :casse: :affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour effacer tes SMS apr&#232;s lecture, fallait une ponceuse !



Non : &#231;a n'existait pas. Au marteau et au burin. Ce qui explique qu'ils changeaient souvent de portable (&#224; cause de l'&#233;paisseur : quand elle &#233;tait trop r&#233;duite, ils ne pouvaient plus effacer).


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

La Sacem habite au 21...: http://www.ouest-france.fr/Bretagne_detail.asp?idDOC=315631&idCLA=8619


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=145197


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement :
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dit, en écrivant phonétiquement, ils avaient inventé sans le savoir l'ancêtre de l'écriture SMS.



Au temps pour moi.  

Je suis passé totalement à côté...quelqu'un connaîtrait, par hasard, un bon ophtalmo?  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connaîtrait, par hasard, un bon ophtalmo?  :rateau:


Lui peut-être.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2006)

Heu...oui...enfin c'est plutôt lui qui m'a l'air d'avoir besoin d'un ophtalmo.  :rateau:    

p.s: Blague à part, c'est tiré de quel cartoon? Je le connais, mais impossible de savoir où je l'ai vu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Heu...oui...enfin c'est plutôt lui qui m'a l'air d'avoir besoin d'un ophtalmo.  :rateau:
> 
> p.s: Blague à part, c'est tiré de quel cartoon? Je le connais, mais impossible de savoir où je l'ai vu.



Mister Magoo.


----------



## al02 (19 Juillet 2006)

Justice En visite à Reims, Zidane avait commis un vol sur un coup de tête


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Justice En visite &#224; Reims, Zidane avait commis un vol sur un coup de t&#234;te



Et c'est l'inspecteur Raymond Sarkozy qui l'a arr&#234;t&#233;. 



En t&#244;le les ours !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2006)

Les cendres dans l'espace
Imaginez que la fusée qui transporte les cendres explose en vol. Il va en y avoir partout. :afraid:


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Je vais me mettre en gr&#232;ve illimit&#233;e.

Ben ouais, quoi.
Un chirurgien, son salaire s'est multipli&#233; par trois en 20 ans, et ses primes d'assurances par 6.
Pour moi, tout ce que je d&#233;pense s'est multipli&#233; par au moins 4 en 20 ans, et mon salaire par 1,4.

Donc je vais me mettre en gr&#232;ve illlimit&#233;e jusqu'&#224; ce que  l'Etat me paie mes primes d'asurances.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, tout ce que je dépense s'est multiplié par au moins 4 en 20 ans, et mon salaire par 1,4.



ça c'est évident: à 19 ans tu buvais moins "cher" que maintenant...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2006)

Combien pour ce chien par la fenêtre ? (air connu)

L'effet Zizou


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Combien pour ce chien par la fenêtre ? (air connu)


_I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky._ (air connu)   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> L'effet Zizou


Et bien, le jockey n'est pas une crème...on va pas en faire un fromage.  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (27 Juillet 2006)

Le vainqueur du Tour de France contr&#244;l&#233; positif !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me mettre en grève illimitée.
> 
> Ben ouais, quoi.
> Un chirurgien, son salaire s'est multiplié par trois en 20 ans, et ses primes d'assurances par 6.
> ...


 
ça c'est une nouvelle  
Mais ça rapporte pas


----------



## al02 (27 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Le vainqueur du Tour de France contr&#244;l&#233; positif !!



Pourtant Landis, d'apr&#232;s sa confession est un *men honn&#234;te* ! 

Maintenant, c'est un *men honni* !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

L'un des fils du roi Abdallah d'Arabie Saoudite a été victime jeudi soir d'un malaise au parc d'attractions du Carrefour de La Foux à Saint-Tropez (Var) d'où il a été évacué, a-t-on appris auprès des sapeurs-pompiers.

Une partie de paint-ball pratiquée dans le courant de l'après-midi et au cours de laquelle le membre de la famille royale, dont l'identité n'a pas été précisée, aurait été touché au bas du dos, serait à l'origine de ce malaise, selon la même source.

Secouru par les sapeurs-pompiers tropéziens, le fils du roi Abdallah, accompagné par un impressionnant service de sécurité, a été évacué directement sur le bateau de la famille royale, ancré dans le port de Saint-Tropez et à bord duquel se trouve une unité médicale.

Aucune information n'a filtré sur son état de santé.

Premier titre sur Le Monde En Ligne, ils n'ont vraiment que ça à dire ?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Juillet 2006)

Pourquoi ?? 
Il se passe autre chose dans le monde de plus important ... :rose:


----------



## tracy (28 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ??
> Il se passe autre chose dans le monde de plus important ... :rose:



Vive le RSS Feed de Firefox


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> le membre de la famille royale aurait &#233;t&#233; touch&#233; au bas du dos




Oui, bon... Il a voulu transformer une partie de paintball en jeu sexuel et il s'est pris un projectile dans le fondement... et alors... Quel mauvais joueur...

Faut se m&#233;fier, surtout dans le coin de Saint-Tropez, il y en a qui tire plus vite que leur ombre


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

il a jou&#233; au ch&#226;teau ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2006)

Gangbang Jamboree de 15000 scouts dans les Yvelines à partir du 28 juillet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

l'info du lien de Webo a dit:
			
		

> Les 1.200 responsables b&#233;n&#233;voles ont rencontr&#233; des artisans, des entrepreneurs et des partenaires associatifs pour &#233;laborer ces activit&#233;s, ... ou la fabrication d'appareils photo avec des bo&#238;tes de conserve.





			
				articles dans les journaux dans trois mois a dit:
			
		

> Plans sociaux massifs chez Minolta, Canon, Olympus et Hasselblad. Kodak et Fuji s'en tirent avec moins de dommages gr&#226;ce &#224; leurs activit&#233;s d'appareils photo jetables ! Un ancien dirigeant de Kodak, le cr&#233;ateur du fameux "Instamatic" d&#233;clare : "Les activit&#233;s subversives de ces sectes de jeunes sont une vraie calamit&#233; pour l'&#233;conomie de march&#233; !"


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2006)

Danois et Suisses, les peuples les plus heureux du monde.

Qui a murmuré imbéciles heureux?


----------



## twk (29 Juillet 2006)

Il faut le temps aux Suisses de comprendre ce qui leur arrive aussi ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2006)

Une alternative au nucl&#233;aire ?    


> Ten Kate, un fabricant n&#233;erlandais de graisses et de prot&#233;ines animales, va  construire une usine d'&#233;lectricit&#233; qui tournera avec de la graisse de porc  (saindoux)


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

Ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

Michel Sardou est fier de toi...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

J'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

T'inquiète... On pense pour toi...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

Ben c'est pas rassurant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

Je te comprend...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

C'est bien. Cela prouve que tu es capable de comprendre quelqu'un ou quelquechose...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien. Cela prouve que tu es capable de comprendre quelqu'un ou quelquechose...



Arrête de me prendre pour un con et on restera en bons termes


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

Je n'en doute pas, cher Patochman...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

J'aime bien Alem...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

C'est qui, Alem ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui, Alem ?




Tu verras ...


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2006)

verrat ?!......


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

OK. C'est un modérateur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> OK. C'est un modérateur...


C'est avant tout une personne...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2006)

Bien sûr.


----------



## touba (3 Août 2006)

trop fort le topic !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien Alem...


 
Et moi je sens l'gaz ?? 

Dites donc les aminches, j'aurais pas vu passer un fantome de golf dans le coin ??

On rigole quand même... un jour tu reprends les gens, le lendemain tu te fais reprendre.... c'est une belle leçon je trouve...

Aprés, si on regarde bien, il est fort probable que mon post disparaisse avec un petit "inutile" à la place... se sera mérité... mais je m'en fous car des gens l'auront lu, et c'est bien là le principal... 

Bon sinon patoch, ça usine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Ici.


*Si la douleur*
venait à être trop forte...


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2006)

Bon, plutôt que d'effacer les dernières pages qui dévient un peu du sujet initial, et vu que nous arrivons aux 1000 réponses pour ce fil, je le ferme. Aux interessés d'en ouvrir une nouvelle version.


----------

